# Do you own any non-designer/non high-end bags?



## sesrup

_Hi._

_I'm new to the site. I am indeed a purse lover but I'll admit there isn't a bag in my "collection" that exceeds 85 bucks. I am a college student 20 yrs young, with a small min. wage job on weekends. The majority of my money goes towards saving for tuition, food and clothes--bare necessities. I see many of you, well most of you are into LV, Gucci, Fendi and other major high-end designer bags. Well do any of you own bags of the total opposite....lets say...Nine West, Tommy Hilfiger, Steve Madden, Baby Phat---brands of that caliber? Let's go a little lower Payless purses, Walmart purses ? Or are you simply only into high-end bags?_


----------



## passerby

Welcome, sesrup   "Cheap and good" is my motto.

I don't own this Rampage bag but IMHO it looks lovely -  *only*  $71-95 - and better than some more higher-priced bags.


http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/9882885/c/12548.html

What do you think?


----------



## IndyCat

Sesrup:

There are many of us here who don't own a single LV, Chanel or YSL.  It's fun obsessing about those bags - but my most expensive bag cost about $400 and I even agonized over that purchase.  Personnally, I love shopping the end-of-the-season sales at Saks - especially once things get down to 50% off the already marked-down price! I think you'll find that the PF is a great source of info on great bags at all prices.  Check out some of the threads on great summer bags under $150.


----------



## abandonedimages

The only "high-end" purses I own are all Coach and many of the members here dont even consider that designer, so yeah. Id say I dont own any high end designer purses. I would love to but I'm in college too and I only work in the summers, which doesnt bring in much anyway. Also, I have a lot of cheap bags from prior to my joining the forum (from Charlotte Russe, Claires, Target, etc).


----------



## bunny_tsukino

I have 2 Guess bags and 2 aldo bags, plus one from the Bay (Canadian thing haha). 

I also have two designer bags - the Dior Gaucho and LV Papillon. 

I'm not sure if I would buy another non-designer bag though... Unless something really caught my eye, probably not. I think now I'd rather save my money and get something high end rather than 4 or 5 guess bags.


----------



## abandonedimages

Oh! Actually I just recently bought a non-designer purse by JP Lizzy. Hey, if its cute and not a knock-off, I dont care who makes it. I like it, I'm getting it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

what color Aldo Bbag did you get ? 




			
				bunny_tsukino said:
			
		

> I have 2 Guess bags and 2 aldo bags, plus one from the Bay (Canadian thing haha).
> 
> I also have two designer bags - the Dior Gaucho and LV Papillon.
> 
> I'm not sure if I would buy another non-designer bag though... Unless something really caught my eye, probably not. I think now I'd rather save my money and get something high end rather than 4 or 5 guess bags.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

All I only is Coach, the most expensive is $348.00. I would love to get a LV or Chanel one day....maybe soon!! But I also own a Tommy Hilifiger, Liz Claiborne, & Fossil. So, I'm like abandonimages if I like it I'm gonna get it & it's a plus if it's a great price.


----------



## coolh20

That's ALL I own!  Still wishing to hit the lottery!!!!!


----------



## Angelblake

oh why yes, just look at my collection in the showcase. I buy bags I like, and most designer bags I find ugly and not in the least desirable (Chanel, Gucci...) or hilariously overpriced although nice to look at(Hermes). I have bags from H&M, selfmade bags, and middle expensive ones like Bree and Goldpfeil (which some would maybe consider "high end" already), some vintage ones...I cannot get myself to like a bag just because it is a brand.


----------



## abandonedimages

Angelblake said:
			
		

> oh why yes, just look at my collection in the showcase. I buy bags I like, and most designer bags I find ugly and not in the least desirable (Chanel, Gucci...) or hilariously overpriced although nice to look at(Hermes). I have bags from H&M, selfmade bags, and middle expensive ones like Bree and Goldpfeil (which some would maybe consider "high end" already), some vintage ones...I cannot get myself to like a bag just because it is a brand.



I love the bag in your avatar!! I want a bag that's that shape exactly. I found one by LAPA but no one has commented my thread about them.


----------



## Angelblake

it's from Goldpfeil. I have no idea if they are available in the U.S.?


----------



## heavensent

I like all bags , no matter the price


----------



## matrixleaf

Yes, dear. I bought one blue sac , dont know what brand from seaworld to put some stuff in. One pink crabtree and evelyn tote cost 50 AUD I bought few months ago as my ferragamo fabric bag straps yet again and didnt have any bag large enough for a nappy bag. (Oh I did have a large black dior one my mum gave me 7 years ago but I am not into dior really).


----------



## Ammietwist

I've got quite a few, and they're from Le Sport Sac (I get a ton of compliments on that one), Stone Mountain, L.L. Bean...etc.  

I sold designer bags at one time (LV, BV, Chanel, Prada...and the like), and I can honestly say that price does NOT equal quality, and designer does NOT mean better.  A lot of designer stuff is simply junk, and yet it sells.  You wouldn't believe how often us sales associates would just shake our head after making a sale.  We couldn't believe the bag sold, and sold at a high price.


----------



## matrixleaf

You are so right, Ammietwist. Just buy the bags you like without caving in to trends and brands so much sesrup. When I was a student , I have no clue about fashion though I love bags back then too. My sister fill me in about fashion sometimes but in the most part I did not really have any time to obsess as too many assignments to do.


----------



## edsbgrl

Sure!  I am in the non designer club.

I have a few bags from Nine West (carried one today as a matter of fact  )  I also have two from New York & Company (the chain store).  None were over $60.


----------



## coachwife6

I have several bags that some people would consider designer, but others wouldn't. I carry what I want to carry.


----------



## chloehandbags

At your age, I didn't own a single designer bag, either!  

I still happily buy lower-end (I'm waiting for one to be delivered from a PF member, at the moment!) or non-designer bags, but I have to say, that once you have owned a gorgeous, beautiful quality bag (whether it is high-end designer or not), it is harder to go back; because you really notice the _huge_ difference in the quality of the leather/fabric and the make.

Although I may love the design of very inexpensive bags (often more than most designer!), I've become a bit spoilt :shame: and am usually only happy with the _quality_ of bags over $375.00, now!

I think there are a few true 'bag snobs' around, who apparently _only_ like _very_ high-end designer bags; but I think most of us are a little more flexible!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I used to have a Sak bag but I gave it away recently.  I bought a really nice suede bag from Express in the mall once.  They have some really nice bags.  I still have a DKNY bag I got from Marshalls but I hardly carry it now.


----------



## fryedaze

Hi Sesrup:  welcome to the Forum.  If you go back through old threads, you'll find numerous topics posted on reasonably priced bags.  Personally I have piles of them:  Ralph Lauren, Ellington, American West, Frye - very few of which I paid more than $100 for on the secondary market (read here NWT on eBay and at outlets).  A great bag which completes your outfit can make you feel like a million bucks, regardless of how much or how little it cost you.


----------



## whatzerface

I have tons of non high-end bags. Matt & Nat, Guess, Kenneth Cole Reaction, even some bags from the Gap etc... The thing is since I started buying designer bags I don't want to use the less expensive ones anymore. There is nothing wrong with most non-high end bags, some of them are still good quality and there are lots of great designs. I just makes more sense to me to get some use out of the bag that I paid $1000 for instead using a bag I paid $60 for.


----------



## clu0984

Yup.  I have a suede flap bag from Lucky that I love and a Gap bag (leather hobo with the star cut out) that I really like too.


----------



## S'Mom

When I was your age I had one bag and I was so happy with it because it was leather and not fabric.  As I got older I began buying whatever bags I could afford and one day when I was in my late 30's I took stock of what I had lurking in my closet and realized that I'd rather have one good, high quality bag that I absolutely loved than all the bags combined already living in my closet that I was lukewarm about.   Just something that happened with age I guess.  

Now, in my late 40's I have long since given away or sold all the bags of my youth and own a few luscious handbags I adore and use daily (mostly Chanel and some LV) HOWEVER just today I brought home a beautiful vintage velvet and mother of pearl evening purse I found at my local vintage store that cost me a whopping $22.00.  And I am just as in love with that bag as with any other bag in my closet.


----------



## hazelsarah

I only started buying expensive bags within the past six months. But I still love cheaper bags especially funky, unusual, one-off or even vintage pieces. The best thing is that when i use them, I don't have to worry about getting them dirty or staining them in any way   when I carry my designer bags, I get SO paranoid!


----------



## dollface

Yes indeed! I'm mostly into vintage stuff though, so I'm able to get high quality handbags for great prices (stuff was made better way back when). I do however have 2 bags on the way, a Michael Kors (very reasonably priced) and a vintage Chanel that I am SOOO excited to be getting. I certainly am interested in high end stuff, probably would buy more if finances allowed!


----------



## ruusu

I have many wonderful vintage bags and cheap bags from mango, zara and H&M  Im also a student and i don't afford all these high end bags, allthough I occasionally splurge on one


----------



## jillybean307

I own all different types of bags! I'm not a bag snob at all, even though I have a few high end designer bags.  I buy what I like, regardless of where it came from. Cute is cute no matter the price tag.


----------



## gingerB

i have high end designer, middle of the road, and non-designer bags and i love them all the same!  actually my fave bag to carry right now is my summer/spring bag -- this gorgeous white leather bag i just bought from express $98 marked down to 50% off -- $49...score!  THe leather is thick, soft, and smooshy and feels just as nice as my my higher end bags.  AND i don't feel so bad when it gets a little dirty...win-win!


----------



## Wildflower

I have Coach, Hobo International, The Sak, Perlina, Desmo, ValleVerde, some western bag company, and a few others... I buy what I like but I tend to only carry my LV and Coach bags now.


----------



## S'Mom

Dollface,  can you post pics of your vintage Chanel when you get it?  I'm dying to see it 'cause I LOVE vintage bags especially Chanel, Dior and Roberta di Camerino....


----------



## zombiegirl

I used to have "lower end" purses but I sold all of those on ebay already. I still have some Coach & Dooney & Bourke which I got from their outlet stores for under $100, that I still love & enjoy very much. I do have LV's now, but there's a lot of "non designer" purses I admire, like Baby Phat, Le Sportsac, etc


----------



## asl_bebes

I love buying bags both designer and non-designer.  I have several bags by Maxx New York, Kathy Van Zeeland, Coach and Dooney& Bourke.  Nothing beats the thrill of finding a beautifully made bag at an amazing price!


----------



## kathyrose

Sure we do! I have 2 Express clutches I got for free (Black Friday deal thing), some VS bags I got with stuff my BF or his mom got me, some evening bags from The Limited, some kiddy looking stuff too (cartoony bags kinda), a straw bag from Marshalls that I love to death and is so great for summer. So yes, I have lots!


----------



## fr2nc1z

I guess my only non-high-end designer bag is one that my sister made for me! (yes, she actually made it lol)

Its a very cute, soft tote that I carry around to the gym


----------



## blackbutterfly

Sometimes I feel kind of snotty because I own pretty much all designer bags and won't buy anything else, but, people like what they do, and they can't help it...One of the reasons why I don't buy "cheaper" bags is because they are, well, cheaper.  Like I have this black Old Navy messenger with the cutest interior that I wanted to use for diaper bag/school, and it has a large hole in it already, and I've only used it about 3 times.  The one bag that I own that isn't designer is from Target...it's a offwhite tote that I use for school...Here's the link to the bag I have: http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=cm_reviews_dp_seemore/601-0240771-6284132?%5Fencoding=UTF8&coliid=&frombrowse=1&alt%5Fview=custReviews&asin=B0009ETMKG...it's been great for school and holds a lot.


----------



## vuittonGirl

I have a white purse from Bebe, i still carry it from time to time.   I also have a metallic clutch from Aldo.


----------



## grechenscloset

i just buy what i like, designer or not.  unfortunately for me, what i like tends to be more designer lol!  my first designer bag was a chloe on sale for like $495, then i got a botkier, then a chloe full price, then an MJ...but i have a really cute canvas bag from club monaco i carry when it rains, and quite a few 'independent' deisgner or not really designer, designer bags, like not rational, jas mb, moschino...

i'm afraid though now that i've broken the 4 digit price barrier, there's no turning back...


----------



## sesrup

blackbutterfly said:
			
		

> Sometimes I feel kind of snotty because I own pretty much all designer bags and won't buy anything else, but, people like what they do, and they can't help it...One of the reasons why I don't buy "cheaper" bags is because they are, well, cheaper. Like I have this black Old Navy messenger with the cutest interior that I wanted to use for diaper bag/school, and it has a large hole in it already, and I've only used it about 3 times. The one bag that I own that isn't designer is from Target...it's a offwhite tote that I use for school...Here's the link to the bag I have: http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=cm_reviews_dp_seemore/601-0240771-6284132?%5Fencoding=UTF8&coliid=&frombrowse=1&alt%5Fview=custReviews&asin=B0009ETMKG...it's been great for school and holds a lot.


 
I understand what you are saying but there is a major difference between 'cheap' (not well made) bags and 'cheap_er_' bags ( cheaper than whatever each individual considers too much to pay for but not cheap )


----------



## Gina

sesrup, I think it's great that you are saving the money.


----------



## Gracie

Most of my bags are non-designer (I love Lucky Brand). Reading about posts with regards to quality issues on some high-end bags like Fendi Spy, etc., I don't get how people say cheaper bags means the quality is crap. All of my cheaper bags are still in great condition eventhough some of them get abused. Of course you'll have to choose those that aren't flimsy looking.


----------



## edsbgrl

If I see a super trendy, ie, is only going to be cute for the current season, I won't spend $$$ on a bag. Example, I was in TJMaxx and saw the bag with big round aqua and blue circles and bamboo handles.  (I know, I know  ) I knew I'd only carry it with one or maybe two outfits and would tire of it quickly.  I wasn't going to go find a high end bag that was similiar just because it was high end.  I bought it and its been sitting with the other "retired" bags since last summer. 

I just can't rationalize spending that on a super trendy bag. 

.....The 2 Ninewest bags I have are already falling apart.  I was surprised because I think their shoes are ok. More quality in the shoes than the bags I suppose.


----------



## MandM

I just recently got into designer bags, so I still have lots of nine west and stuff around.  My only somewhat higher end bags are several coach, a tiny gucci from ebay (I'm still struggling to determine authenticity -- it looks real, but who knows?!) and a kate spade.  One of my very favorite bags ever is my manatee fabric beach bag that I bought at sea world!  (I truly think it has artistic value -- the pictures of the manatees are quite moving, truly, and the colors are fabulous 

So I just say, if you like it buy it.  Also, if you can't afford it, don't buy it, lol.  That last one is harder for me to deal with


----------



## alilfknmoody

Hi, i'm new to your group, and I do own quite a few expensive bags like fendi, LV, Prada, but one of my most favorite bags ever is this hidious Fetish bag by Eve.. It's green and gold faux crocodile lol  its Fabulous!!  I love nine west bags too! and coach!!!!    You don't have to have high end expensive bags to be stylish, just carry what ya like!


----------



## kahluamilk

Hi, welcome to the board! Kinda nice to see alot of you ladies w/ high end bags also have non desiger bags. I myself also just started my collection (2 LV, 1 Balenciaga).. I luv these to death but I also have a bunch of non desiger bags I still luv and use- Hype, Aldo, Sak, Nine West, Rampage.. I'm not getting rid of them because they are all useful for different situations.


----------



## LVgirly

I have a $5 metallic hobo from Wal-Mart that I used today and absolutely love. I also have a $30 clear pochette from BeBe. These two purses see more light of day than a lot of my LVs. They take a lot of beating.


----------



## chandi

Yes, I own 3 Liz Claibornes, all of which I still love deeply, a Fiorelli evening bag which has some wonderful memories and is precious for that alone   , a vintage Jane Shilton organiser bag I bought yesterday for £5 in a charity shop, and loads of total no-name bags from market stalls and shops, as well as bags from places like TopShop and H & M - and one Miu Miu, one Chanel, and a Gucci wallet.

I would mostly want to buy designer bags now, but I don't not love my other babies any more, I bought them because I really liked them in the first place and the style and shape is perfect.  

The quality issue is important and price is the biggest factor in determining that, and I agree that there's a clear correlation - my £5 market tote can't hold a candle to my £300 Miu Miu when you look closely at the stitching!  

Though, having said that, the zip-pull on the coin compt. broke off my Gucci wallet (which cost £175, bought from the Gucci stand in Selfridges) the first week I owned it!  

As it was the last one they had in that colour I replaced it with a pull I improvised myself rather than take it back.... I wasn't very happy though!!! :evil:

But I love ALL my bags, they're my total delight and I even love the free fabric shoppers that come on magazines like Elle and Marie Claire!

I just *LOVE* bags!!!!!    

Cx


----------



## purses4life

I have a denim tote bag I brought for $3 from Old Navy and I love it.


----------



## ETenebris

I have a couple of really cute Margaret Nicole bags, and Nicole is TOTALLY sweet!  They are less than Coach (who I do consider designer, btw...I have never had a problem with a Coach bag, and they last forever), and I get more compliments on these than I do on my Balenciaga or Chloe bags.  Here is a link: www.margaretnicole.com

I have a small bangle bag in cream with chocolate satin ribbon, and the large bangle bag in grey with avocado velvet ribbon.  They are adorable!


----------



## mellyjr

I have lots of non-designer bags. I buy what I like. I have bags from Mervyns, Ross, TJ Maxx, etc. I don't discriminate because of the designer name. Don't get me wrong I love LV, Luella, Mulberry and I have quite a few of those as well. 

If I like what I see and I want it, I buy it.

I LOVE ALL BAGS!!!


----------



## Tanja

I used to be a one bag girl which I carried forever. For my college graduation I got my first "designer" bag a chocolate Coccinelle tote with the matching wallet both togeher were about 400$ which was a small fortune for me at that time. 6 months later I bought a Mulberry bag which actually lasted 10 years and I sold it on ebay last year. Those were all my good bags I had and about every other year I bought a new non designer bag. My addiction just started last year when I put on weight and I refused to buy clothes because i wanted to loose it which I actually have. I always liked good quality and even with my non designer bag they weren't really cheap. But once the virus has bitten me and I built a small collection I don't think that I'm going back to the no name bags anymore because what I like about them is the unique style which you can't find in no names and I don't want to buy knock-offs. But I educate myself before I do a large purchase and I wouldn't buy an overpriced canvas bag. That's why I don't like Gucci and Fendi and even LV has been my first drug I don't like them anymore. I love leather bags and silent bags without logos. I appreciate e.g. the wonderful slouchy thick leather of the paddies or the light weight of the Balenciagas. For me it's about the unique style and the skilled craftmanship rather about the brand. I'm actually the only one in my friends group with such a passion and I would never ever tell them the price because I don't want to show off. I enjoy my babies on my own and in silence. Most of my friends do love my bags without knowing who the designer is and I don't tell. Besides shoes this is the only designer fetish I have. I don't care about designer cloths or nice cars just about my beloved ones. This doesn't mean that I would look down on any person with a no brand bag because I don't have the right to judge any body else and by the end of the day the person counts not their belongings. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## katy 1368

Oh I most definitley have both designer and non - designer! 

My collection breaks down to about 25% designer - Mulberry, Chloe, Luella, Chanel, Dior, Lulu Guiness and Moschino.

Then roughly 50% vintage - Enid Collins and 50's bakelite mainly but today I just bought an Art Deco black leather one from Portobello Road so that percentage may increase!

Then around 25% others - I have bought a lot of these from the wonderful markets we have in London like Spitalfields, Portobello and Greenwich. Mostly the stall holders sell bags and fashion that they have made themselves which I love. I have a leopard print one that i bought years ago that gets so many complements but was so cheap! Like Chandi I also carry the free ones that come with mags like Marie Claire and Elle - I have a particular one printed with little love hearts that is my fave.

I would never, ever look down on someone for not carrying designer. That is just so wrong and I think most of our fellow bloggers agree! I sometimes think that people who stick blindly to designer only risk becoming a little stuck in a rut - a good bag is a good bag whether high end or not - it's good to mix it up a little.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I forgot one.  I bought this from an ebay seller that made their own bags in exotic leathers, I can't remember the sellers name unfortunately.  It is ostrich and I use it as a fashionable bag to carry in addition to my purse to carry files, shoes, newspaper, lunch, etc. to work everyday.  It is my favorite no-name bag.  In fact there is no name or label in the bag at all!


----------



## fendigal

I have some really pretty clutch bags from the 1960's.  I think I paid like 15 dollars for one.  They look pretty with dresses.


----------



## pursemama

Before I bought my first "highend" bag, I owned all kinds of "lowend" ones....for the same obvious reasons, couldn't afford the expensive bags and didn't really have an addiction YET to handbags.  Once I bought my first "designer" bag though, there was no turning back....got rid of all my "lowends", maybe kept only 3-5 pieces.  Once I had a taste of the quality and the exquisite styles...it was all over!


----------



## Lyn2005

Yes, I recently only ventured into the dangerous territory that is "designer handbags" and thus, have lots of no name bags.

Now they're all sitting lonely in my closet. I'm seriously thinking of giving them away on the Marketplace when I qualify to post there.


----------



## bluxcape

I have around 40 of them.. from nine west to liz claiborne... since I have frequented this forum, I have never bought anything less than a designer bag..... I have also told my cousins that they will be getting my other bags.......


----------



## lv-lover

yes, i have a few non designer bags, guess and puma and so on.


----------



## Jane Ann

Hi, sesrup!  I have not spent more than $300 for a bag -- yet, LOL!  I have everything from Coach to Wal Mart bags and love them all!

This is a really fun place with lots of nice people, I think you will enjoy reading and posting!


----------



## Blue824

I have some non-designer bags...it really just depends on what I like. Like last year late summer/early fall there was a Nine West bag that I thought was so cute and had to have! I get so many compliments on it. You'd never know it was a Nine West, like it doesnt have that square pattern or the little metal bar that has the NW name on it). And I remember when I saw it I was surprised it was by them too. I'm staring at my closet right now and I also have a few random beachy totes, one cute pink liz claiborne purse that I bought for a V-day outfit years ago, one noname white studded hobo, a little evening bag I bought for a bridesmaids dress and this beaded evening bag my aunt bought me in Vietnam, lol...

I mean, more often than not I'm lusting after more high end bags, but I don't think I'm too snobby about them...  I think the only thing I don't like are fakes and even the other bags I don't like I figure hey that person does, so who am I to judge!


----------



## Greendrv

When I was your age, the only designer handbag I owned was a Dooney and Burke all weather leather saddle bag that my parents got me after a lot of begging a pleading when I was 15.  All the rest were no-name ones that I still love to this day because they were made by indie designers and have SOOO much personality and great design!  (Plus they were frequently one-ofs so my friends couldn't run off to some store and buy one to copy my style).  I encourage you to look at the budget constraint as a good thing because you'll have to really be in love with a bag to get it and you'll treasure it forever.


----------



## fendifemale

I own plenty!
Mondani
Daisy Fuentes
Banana Republic
Gap
the list goes on and on.....


----------



## c8r0l

Yup I own a couple of non designer bags (AE, Melie Bianco, i guess LAMB too?). Those are the bags that I usually use for school or the beach so if they get dirty, I won't cry!


----------



## BagLuver

I have Kenneth Cole, Ralph Lauren, Maxx New York, BCBG (all of which I got at TJMaxx or Marshalls) as well as some random no-name bags.


----------



## PurseFanatic

Oh yea! I love Avon and Target handbags, I don't care what name is on it, if it is cute I'll buy it. Of course I like having designer stuff too though!


----------



## winternight

I have a vintage feathered clutch that I love and a giant black heart tote that cracks me up - its even fake leather and I still love it, because its so amusing.  Other than that I tend to buy designer, but quirky.  I'm not a this season's bag kind of girl.


----------



## shihfan

im currently addicted to my dkny vicuna leather bag. in LOVE with it.
i also like a lot of kate spades....not sure if thats designer


----------



## edsbgrl

BagLuver said:
			
		

> I have Kenneth Cole, Ralph Lauren, Maxx New York, BCBG (all of which I got at TJMaxx or Marshalls) as well as some random no-name bags.


 
Is BCBG not considered designer?  I know the BCBG Girls line wouldn't be but not BCBG Max Azria either?  Ralph Lauren the same thing.  I don't consider the Polo line to be on the high end of things but regular RL (black label and purple labels are high end).  Ex. The Ricky bag that came out last fall.  No?


----------



## Natalie

Until I got my pochette thats I'll I had. I had a Guess purse, a few gap ones and this really neat one my Aunt got for me somewhere she traveled. (Amoung others)


----------



## fryedaze

> Ex. The Ricky bag that came out last fall.


_I would kill for that bag ..._


----------



## edsbgrl

fryedaze said:
			
		

> _I would kill for that bag ..._


 
^^^^^I love that bag too


----------



## nativenydesigns

my fav "not high end" designer is Charlie Lapson-very cool well made bags


----------



## mimspot

I buy what I like and what I can afford...unfortunately, not always in that order!!


----------



## chinchillamoose

I bet if I had saved all the money I spent on bags at Target, Forever 21, Ross, etc. I could buy a pretty decent high-end bag.  But I adore my legion of cheap bags and wouldn't have it any other way.  Especially for trendy pieces, cheap, non-designer bags are the best.  It feels kinda ridiculous to be carrying my $$$$ bag while lusting after $20 bags at Target, or worse yet, fretting to spend $30 on a bag.  I have to laugh at myself when I do that.


----------



## piquedame

I only started obsessing about bags recently but I haven't made any purchases over US$400. My one very expensive bag (mulberry) was a "hand-me-down" from a (wealthy!) relative who bought it, decided it wasn't for her and insisted I keep in exchange for some help I extended to her and her daughter. 

But one of my favorite bags is less than US$20; it's a brown, raw silk sling bag with intricate hand embroidery and embedded pieces of mirror, made in India by a women's charity cooperative. It has a lovely story behind it, and now that I reflect upon it, I think all my bags have a story to tell. The fact that I can associate each of them with a memory, a feeling or a story makes them as special to me as any high-end designer item.


----------



## msm

yeah , i've got a few non designer bags : Esprit , 9west , Benetton , Furla .
Benetton's bags for SS2006 are so wonderful and i love all of them . Miss60 also has some pretty bags


----------



## evolkatie

I have a puma gym bag, but everything else is high-end.


----------



## carson_04

I don't really own any designer bags either. I have a few of Gwen Stefani's L.A.M.B. bags that weren't cheap.. and a coach.. I really want one nice designer bag though.. Something black and preferably leather. I am a poor student too who works part time at Dairy Queen.. saving my money for school/car/food/rent etc.. One day I will get my purse


----------



## may3545

I have a mix of both, but I am using my designers much more frequently now. Okay, always! It's a transition. I believe once you get into the designers..... there's NO going back.


----------



## ZooMom

Bump!  I was cleaning out my "purse closet" today and found a brand new white leather Fossil hobo!  None of my LV's are shoulder bags (well I guess the mini sacs are with the strap...but not practical for all day) and I was wanting a shoulder bag to carry for a bit.  

I didn't think I was a bag snob...until I realized how much I miss my LVs already...  Seriously, though..I even have a leather bag from WalMart that I like..


----------



## Sunnydqt

I have a croco black clutch from banana republic and I wear i out as much as I can.


----------



## alexandrainparis

I like picking up bags on my travels from the local talent.  Especially in Florence, you can find some bags of incredible quality by artisans no one has ever heard of outside of their quarter...sometimes you can find some artisans there who are actually willing to do something original and not just a very good knock off (more often than not, an exact copy) of the designer bags the create during the day=)&#8230;you know, &#8220;one for Fendi, one for me, one for Gucci, one for me&#8230;&#8221;  I

In short, I have some bags I picked up for a song, which are not considered &#8220;designer&#8221; by certain chosen definitions of that term&#8230;but the quality is impeccable and the design, original, or so classic no one can any longer claim it as their own.  

I do, however, tend to stay away from anything which may have been created at the hands of overworked and underpaid people in dark moldy factories&#8230;especially if those people may be under the age of 12.  (16 is actually my limit, but I wanted to exaggerate the point).  I know they have to eat, and often that means children have to work for their food in some of these places, at least, while they are making bags they aren&#8217;t being sold into prostitution, right?&#8230;I just don&#8217;t feel right exploiting that fact.  (please excuse my intentional sarcasm&#8230;I&#8217;ve seen it&#8230;it is ugly&#8230;very, very ugly and the thought of it is making it hard to swallow my morning coffee).

Rather than buying a cheep bag, just for the sake of it being cute and of a good quality, if it is questionably manufactured, I would really prefer to take the money I would have spent on a designer bag and send it to an organization which helps these societies find better economic solutions&#8230;or, maybe just gives kids a chance to be kids&#8230;

Sorry to mix handbags and politics&#8230;couldn&#8217;t help myself&#8230;


----------



## pursemember

i do own some coccinelle bags does that qualify as non designer?? :shame:


----------



## Sternchen

Well, unless you consider Coach not-high-end (they cost a hell of a lot of money for someone who doesn't have much of an income!! ie. me!), then no I don't.  I've mainly got Coach, Louis Vuitton, and Fendi

I used to buy a lot of Nine West bags - but I got tired of the "leather" peeling off of the bags, and was basically not satisfied with their quality.

My shoes aren't really designer.  I've got a wide foot, so it's difficult for me to find shoes.  I have shoes from: Naturalizer, Burberry (wedges I got on sale!!!), L. Paolo, and other random brands.


----------



## JoJo_LV_Lover

I have this beautiful brown alligator/crocodile(?) clutch that I love!
I have no idea who's it from and it's definitely not a brand.
But it's elegant and very well made. 
I think most tend to lean toward brands for the craftsmanship and quality more than just the fact that it's a brand.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i'm into the phase of only willing to buy "very cheap" or "very expensive" bags. cause i don't believe something in the middle. i don't want to pay for middle end price for a bag that's not stand for quality. so i'd rather buy vintage bags (lots of nice style and unique) that cost only 5-20$ tops, or saving to buy an lv or balenciaga.
now i owned lots and lots of vintage bags, and designers like lv, balenciaga and chanel. also for designers bag, almost all of mine are 2nd handed. i can't afford retail, well actually i don't want to purchase retails.


----------



## coreenmd

i have some from lesportsac, aldo, and baker's  but now id rather save up for a designer bag.


----------



## LisaG719

I have a load of Coach plus some higher end bags. As soon as I bought my first Coach bag I gave away all my other bags. I just had no desire to carry anything else. Now with my LV collection growing I find myself leaning away from taking out my Coach bags. They may turn into winter only bags. I do still have a Victoria Secret bag that I got for free with some of my purchases - I ended up using it to hold pennies until I got a change jar. lol


----------



## echoluster

I'm in the same boat... 21, going to graduate next year and studied abroad this year (talk about bleeding money). I own mostly nine west, that sort of thing, $50 or less. I'd love to get a kate spade, Ferragamo, or Balenciaga.


----------



## Eponineslove

Thus far, all of my purses are non-designer.   I love designer purses, but most of them aren't in my price range.  Even when the day comes that they (hopefully!) will be in my price range, I will still buy some non-designer purses.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

I do!  Most of my non-designer bags are clutches.

I have a pretty black w/ pink pinstripe clutch from baby phat, a patent white clutch from via spiaga, and a little beaded clutch from Isabella Fiore.


----------



## Michele

I have three Michael Rome bags


----------



## aarti

im a student who pretty much works for minimum wage, 3 days a week (looking to add another job) my reasoning is this- well no see lol i have a some burberrys, either got at a private sale for next to nothing or found randomly in a closet, (like that vintagey blue label thing that i ADORE and now dotn need to buy a coach sidepack). my lesportsac was a gift and the others i got at also next to nothing prices at the outlet, another messenger, (thinking about getting store credit for the gift), and a little fanny pack for when i go running with my dog or something. but trust me lol its cute  and now i just picked up an MJ tote again at a private sale..see the pattern? ive never paid retail or even 50% of any of my bags. i wait, then POUNCE lol. my tumi ive never takenout of my house, its more to just house my laptop, also next to nothing. i have more coach accessories but that was all eitehr gifts or discounted, bags were given to me and im giving them lol to some of my younger cousins and my aunt who loves the green suede one. i spend more on jewlery, or on those chanel sunglasses, that i also didnt pay full price.

HOWEVER
for me i wasnt really a bag person till now lol and in these last couple of weeks its sprouted from the two basic items i had lol. but i rather have those then cheaper non name brand bags in all honesty, but thats because usually they are all imo trendy or really plain, and again i would literally just shove my cell and my mini skinny in my sleeve LOL. i had some nine west and a dkny purse as a kid so i would wear them at family functions, but yes do wear some "designer" but i also stuff stuff in my sleeve lol.. for me i really dont need a lot of choices, if i need my cross body i wear my burberry found in closet, if i need a smaller bag/ evening rendevous i use my other burberry. and now when i need to carry more with me my mj tote. and soon for EVERYWHERE my mulberry. lol if i just got this first i doubt i would need any other bag.


----------



## aarti

for me i rather have a few well chosen and spent staples ie. like my chanel sunnies that should be coming in next or end of this week!!


----------



## aarti

when i buy clutches though i dont care who its by as long as its attractive.


----------



## CastoCreations

Phew...I thought I was the only one. LOL I'm guessing that the most I've ever spent on a purse is $50...MAYBE. And then it was on sale from the original price. =D My most "name brand" has been Jones of NY. But lately I've been carrying an Indie bag. And I'm looking at a Fierce Kitten purse next. 

If I found a bag that I really loved and it was Name Brand expensive then I might save up for it.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Yeah I have a few nondesigner bags.  My mom gave them to me years ago.  They are fun bags for summer.  They are the blue and green bags.   I also have Coach and Dooney and Bourke, which as someone else said is not considered designer or high end by some members of this forum.


----------



## uhkiwi

I have a cross body barrel bag by Tommy Hilfiger in olive corduroy that for some reason I still really, really love. it was $29 but I paid $3 at TJ Maxx and I use it when I need something small stylish and casual. I also have a fuchsia corduroy Levis messenger I bought for $2 at Urban Outfitters that I use for school. I used to use a City DKNY bag and a lesportsac from my mom, but I'll probably never use them again because I have my Coach swing pack (which is absolutely high end to me) and Marc Jacobs nude banana hobo (and my wonder is waiting for me in NY).  I'll keep the lesportsac forever because my mom gave it to me and it was my first. I think non-designer/non high-end bags are totally essential, if it's something well made that you love and will use for a long time and 85 bucks is a lot of money to me, definitely enough to get something from the Coach outlet that I would wear for a very long time and too much to spend on something like Baby Phat made from imitation leather


----------



## soshesaid

If you have more time than money, look for small designers who make the bags themselves. Like someone mentioned above, the quality can be the same as a designer bag.


----------



## maye

Actually I do: I have fossil, nine west, a banana republic cluth (I used a lot) and also have a few of other brand that is sold in Macys that I don't remember  the name now; in addition to the high end bags. Sometimes my bag obession has no limits  !!
Saludos!


----------



## Purseloco

Yep, Dooney!


----------



## koukanamiya

I have a "Reaction by Kenneth Cole" dark grey nylon messenger bag that I wear all the time.  I know it sounds silly but in spite of all the designer bags I have, this is the one bag that I wear 90% of the time.  I guess I just feel more comfortable wearing it since I've had it for so long and I got it for $12 (it was originally over $200) at the outlet.

I can just see it now ... if I ever get myself a croc Birkin, it'll probably just be another museum piece inside my closet ...


----------



## poutine

my Gap hobo which i got like in every single colour, i was crazy about it when it was first in the stores.  now i hardly touch them.


----------



## latest obsession

I love my Kenneth Cole summer bag. Only $110 and i use it everyday cuz it's huge and holds all my stuff.


----------



## Bee...Bee

I do and it's the one I love and use most: medium Pliage Longchamp in Cream with the longer handle for ~$110. It's the most comfortable of all my bags. For example, the one on my avatar is just for show-off purposes but it's hellish to use (ESPECIALLY open and close)!


----------



## Sternchen

Nope.  I'm a Coach, Fendi, Louis Vuitton kind of gal


----------



## goodmornin

I own a few "rough-to-do" bags

heck - are we all going to take fendi and balenciaga to the beacH?? No!

I love country road (aussie brand) duffel bags - they're so durable (although everyone in australia has one, no one in the US does, so that's were I'm happy)

I also like picking up bags when I go to different countries. Like a few other ladies have said , its more about the craftsmanship, and design.

I'm not going to buy a knockoff or half assed excuse for a handbag from el cheapo for $50. I'd rather spend it on something with a unique design and is durable.


----------



## sratsey

I have a few rough and tumble bags from target and Old Navy.
$20 jobs that I don't care if I beat up.

I actually have an adorable hand made diaper bag from ebay too that I always get compliments on 

My BAG bags though, are designer.


----------



## betises_lau

Some of my most durable bags are from H&M (do you have H&M in the US?). If I go to H&M and spot a bag that is made of nice leather, i get it .

I have a brown suede hobo from them which is 10 years old and looks great. And a camel buttery soft leather shoulder bag with a front pocket and buckles that looks like a million! Everyone compliments on it and asks where its from. :tispy: I also bought my sister a beautiful coral bag from Zara (does Zara exists where you are? a Spanish department store) that is made of very thick leather. None of these bags exceeded 100 $ and they'll last for a lifetime. I also have vintage  bags I paid 10 $, but they are beautiful leather and good quality.

So, no, i am definitely not limited to Balenciagas or Hermes. It is more a matter of spotting quality and style wherever it is.


----------



## purseguy

it's very understandable that you go to college, and can't really kneel before the goddess of high-end bags.  On the Jay Leno show the other night, he was doing his "headlines" bit, and someone had put a lost-n-found ad in the paper.  They were looking for a Coach purse, which had $350 in food stamps, left in the back seat of a Mercedes.  Someone was on FS, yet could afford a Coach purse, AND a Mercedes.  Perhaps it was a borrowed or used Coach purse, and a borrowed or used Mercedes?   

Merry X-Mas!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Or maybe, she had a good job and then lost it, or had to give it up due to ill health, or pregnancy, or her (or her husband's) business collapsed and/or she might have been through a marriage break up...

In fact, I'd have thought the possible reasons for someone having plenty of money/credit and then very little, or none, were almost endless.


----------



## dlg

^^^A lot of people know how to work the system.  I know people like this, and it's not that they had money and lost it all of a sudden.


----------



## daffie

The only "non-designer" bag I have is my backpack :shame:


----------



## Claudia

I adore my kathy Van Zeeland leopard print big tote with the dangly heart charms.........$80.........get as many compliments on it as i do my Chanels, Balenciaga, Dior Gaucho, etc.  Also, there is an adorable tote for $20 that is microfiber and actually a messenger bag with a big silkscreened picture of Tinkerbelle on it...at one of our better flea markets.  its quirky and adorable and one of the cutest bags ever......very individualistic.  I also have a vintage Lily Pulitzer bag I bought for around $24 at a local antique show................its nice to own high end AND regular bags! (and love them all)


----------



## don't blow!

although i do have a few expensive designer bags, as a college student, nothing beats the great $20-$50 find of a really cute yet non designer bag on ebay or 2nd hand store, etc.  

I also really adore bags from aldo, h&m, etc, too bad said stores dont really make any great bags for men  which is another problem, i love messenger bags, but A LOT of the good ones (by good i mean quality + nice design) are super expensive. But that also makes those less expensive gems all the more worthwhile


----------



## ms-whitney

i love my bright yellow paul frank bag that i got for 50-60$

i also got one from paul frank that's tweed that's around the same price.

br suede 90$ bag

um...that's it. all the other bags are designer..


----------



## xxsillyx

I love my LVs but I also have a few Guess and dkny purse that I do used every once on awhile. You can get soem decent deals at Macy's when they're having there sales. The Purse forum welcomes all... it's not just for the LV, Gucci,Chanel.. etc.. etc.. =)


----------



## myisha

Most of the bags I buy cost no more than $100.I would like to buy more expensive bags, but I won't spend any more than $200 dollars. It would be a waste of money for me to buy a expensive handbags because I like to change up so frequently.I'm more interested in buy handbags from indie designers than from well know handbag designers.


----------



## br_t

I do.. I have a non-designer denim satchel that I've used for years...now I adore this bag for school days to hold my keys, wallets, etc...(it's made in Italy, made with glossy leather). And it's in cheerful red =D I don't change bag frequently...I try to avoid changing bags, coz i always forget to bring my keys


----------



## BagAngel

I have some Texier bags from years ago, fab leather very stylish, hard wearing. GBP 200 range. Really nice bags but I really only use my designer ones now!


----------



## Aslan

No, I don't.


----------



## MissHavok

I have this tote bag with skulls on them. I love skulls and the bag was so cute I juss had to buy it.. From Loungefly.


----------



## turtlejd

I have a tote with a kitty on it that I love and I have a few bags made by Overland Equipment that ai use quite frequently.  When I was your age, I don't think I owned a purse.  I just had an REI backpack and an ESPRIT wallet.


----------



## BagLadie

I own lots of bags - from Target brands to LV.  But remember, I am a lot older than you and got my first high end designer two years ago at the age of 35.  Before that, the nicest bag I owned was Coach.   I have Nine West and Hilfiger in my closet and love ALL my bags.  A true bag lover loves alllll kinds of bags in my opinion.


----------



## apa629

i do! have lotsa loop nyc bags, guess and a lot more


----------



## ShkBass

I have a small collection of vintage bags that I purchased from my thrift/vintage store. Some of these have been around longer than I have been alive and they are still in good condition, because the quality of bags back in the days is much better than now.  Now you have spend a lot on a designer/haute couture bag in order to get good quality (just my opinnion).


----------



## PurseManiac

I love all the purses out there - cheap, expensive, no name and high end. I have some that are from the bargain table at Target and some from Louis Vuitton. I love all bags and I think whatever you like.


----------



## NJbaglady

i am not a bag snob.. i just love handbags and i do not discriminate.. if i see a style and color i like and i can afford it.. its mines.. no matter. I like Guess.. I like Gucci.. I like no name .. I like LV..ect.. i like bags...


----------



## hellosunshine

i own quite abit of variety. I own balenciaga's, louis vuittons, and alot of vintage no-names and love them all the same. I'm not a bag snob/elitist.


----------



## me_love_purse

i have a couple of unique hand made bags that i got when i went to greece.  they are too cute and hippish... i will never get rid of them.....


----------



## shedreamsnot

I love low-end bags. I love Vera Bradley microfiber. I don't know why, I just do. The microfiber bags come in great shapes and, really, they are good quality. I don't consider an $85 bag cheap!

Plus, my mom buys me bags all the time that are like clearance bags from Wal-Mart. I think most of them are cute and it would be insulting not to carry them. Of course, they are not carried everyday as I have  a lot of bags I can't carry a single one each day. I try not to be materialistic, I just like what I like. 

Buy what you like! Don't get sucked into the idea that a price tag makes a bag better or worse than any other bag. I think the only thing that is truly cheap/tacky is a fake bag, and that's because most of them are almost as expensive as a real one!


----------



## gr8heart

NJbaglady said:


> i am not a bag snob.. i just love handbags and i do not discriminate.. if i see a style and color i like and i can afford it.. its mines.. no matter... i like bags...


 
 I agree!  I  handbags!


----------



## Kristen

I have a more non designer bags than designer bags. Actually I only have 2 designer bags, and 6 non designer. Theyre Victorias Secrets, Walmart, and The Gap. The VS bags I use when I take my daughter with me, I use them to store all her stuff in. Sadly the other bags dont get much use, but I keep them because theyre cute LOL


----------



## Bitten

I don't own a lot of bags but I do own quite a few by a brand called Oroton - it's an Australian brand and it's probably the equivalent of Coach, except not as trendy, more quality leather goods than logos. But I bought them when I was in high school and university and I had to save for them, as they would work out at about $250-$450 USD.

I have started buying a couple of quite expensive bags, but I think through all of those purchases and I've only been able to afford them since I graduated two years ago (I'm 24). I think it was said earlier in the thread that bag lovers really love all bags they own, the name doesn't have to be the be all and end all. If you put enough consideration into your purchases, you'll always be using your bags, whether they're Hermes or not!


----------



## sarajane

Once you're bitten by the top-end bag bug it's hard not to be a bit discriminatory of cheaper bags but that would be missing so many opportunities for great bags.
I lust after Mulberry, LV and Miu Miu and get a fantastic 'rush' when I buy one but I also love finding 'cheaper' bags too. If I'm totally honest, I do rule out some makes because they're 'cheap' but that's just me being a bag snob!
As a student I certainly couldn't justify designer bag prices and got my first one in my mid 30s. 
I've got an eclectic mix and my cheapest bag was £80. I guess we all have our odd quirks - I'll happily hand over £500 for a bag but I would hesitate to spend more than £50 on a pair of shoes!


----------



## joolluver

Sure, I prefer to carry bags that are not screaming LV or Gucci. My favorite bag at the moment is a python gold hobo bag by Paolo Masi(?) that I got at TJMaxx for $75 clearance. I do like my LVs and Guccis, but sometimes I like to be a little different and understated. I don't care if a bag is brandless or whatever, if I like it I buy it.


----------



## kabella9

I'm a LV and Fendi girl normally, but I have a Tylie Maliby bag that I love. It was a special order - I got to pick rhinestone colors and have my name studded on the leather shoulder strap. I love it because it's different and uniquely mine.


----------



## kabella9

.


----------



## rainrowan

I have bags by _Rosetti_. Most of their bags are imitation leather and I generally like the styles of their under-the-arm pocketbooks. My latest purchase is a brown short shoulder tote with two exterior flap pockets for my cell phone and keys. It looks really nice with a black outfit. You can find them at Burlington Coat Factory, KOHLS, Amazon.

I'll always browse Macy's for _Nine West_ or _Liz Claiborne_, and _Dooney Bourk_e or _Coach_. I outgrew _Kathy Van Zeeland_, lots of bling going on with her bags but you can find them most anywhere and discounted at DSW (discount shoe warehouse).


----------



## PlushnCute

I have some designer bags, such as Fendi, Gucci and Chloe but I love my affordable bags. Here are some of the more reasonally priced bags I own:
Coach, Dooney, Charm & Luck, BCBG, Desmo, Maxx, Liz Clairborne, Kathy Z., Cole Haan, Kenneth Cole and a bunch of others I can't remember, lol. I stick to what I can afford at the time. I'm not a brand seeker but I do like quality and good leather bags. Something that will stand the test of time.


----------



## a4488

I have a few no-name leather totes I have used forever...generally I am more interested in quality than brand names, and I like classic, timeless shapes


----------



## JuiceBox

Although I own a fendi bag it isnt big... I use a bag I got in the boxing day sales and I absolutley love it, its from the highstreet but I still think it's luxury  It's also really soft bits of leather XD


----------



## DooneyDarling86

I own quite a few. I really like the Guess handbags, they are always cute styles, they are good quality, and they only cost like $50!! and I must admit.. places like Urban Outfitters, New York & Co, and even Target have really cute bags sometimes!! I love all types of bags... and even though I dream of owning only high end ones... I have to be realistic sometimes!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yes from more than 5 years ago (I'm 20 now)! I still have a lot of bags that are less than 100$ stored in my "bag box", but I never use them anymore. Now it's all about Louis Vuitton


----------



## guccidiva

I have all brands from Guess to Gucci and like them all. Doesn't matter what price, if a bag has interesting design that catches my eye, it's good. Many people believe you get what you pay for with cheaper bags but I haven't had any problems with quality with my low-end bags ever. The wear and wear and wear. Frankly, I don't believe in owning more than one LV piece or more than one Gucci. Well, at least Gucci designs somewhat different bags but LV? Once you have one, you have them all. They all have that logo on it. Just imo.


----------



## dOostiez

hahahas, i'm in ur boat. i'm 19 without a single designer bag, yet i obsess over them all the time (which is why i'm here). as far as brands go, i have tokidoki, guess, coach and juicy couture and thats about it. no chanels or lvs.

i buy bags just coz i like the style, not because of the brand. in fact, my fav bag is my esprit bag which i use for uni. its so roomy and fits all my books, the leather is great, and i've had so many compliments for it. ppl ask me what brand, and i tell them it's actually esprit, and they're like 'esprit makes bags?'
hahaha. would like to own a YSL muse one day though........


----------



## PurseManiac

The answer is YES I have all kinds of bags. I have been sort of afraid to post about this because I know that many people are against this but one of my favorite brands is Melie Bianco and some of her purses are "sort of" like the high end designers. I guess you could say inspired bags. I love these handbags and I'll tell you why. For under $65 I can have a purse that is similar to something I really like and I won't be totally broke or in some serious debut and then tired of the purse I put two grand on in a month. Sometimes there are some bags I like but I'm just not willing to go all out and pay the big bucks for. Others I am. I love all handbags and I've been known to carry a Louis one day and then a Target brand bag the very next day. 
I may be weird but I do this.


----------



## poestar

OMG, before this forum I never bought a bag for more than $100. mostly sporty type of bags, like puma, nike, triple5 soul, kenneth cole

Be careful -- this forum is _dangerously _delicious and addicting. I just bought 2 bags at about $400 each within the month of joining!! The most I've ever spent on ANYTHING. AUGH! hehe, i just got chewed out by my boyfriend who said i should start looking at shoes instead of bags!


----------



## JoannaSweden

I do. I love all sorts of bags!

I don't have many very cheap ones (the cheapest ones are two H&M bags, I guess), but when I travel I try to buy quality bags by local designers if I can. One of my favourite purses is a leather bag that I bought on a recent trip to Poland. It didn't cost me too much, but it's handmade, the uality is great and the bag really is very unique. 

I like some Swedish (unknown) designers as well (like Ylva Liljefors - : Stor väska med blomtryck - 2,999SEKBranten - the webshop. Originality first.), and I have a few clutches that I bought on Ebay that are definately not designer, but I think they look cute so I bought them anyway.


----------



## ViciousBliss

*Wilson's Leather offers FABULOUS products. i really wish more people knew about them/ liked them. i currently have 3 from Wilsons, and don't plan to stop there. you'll be happy to know, that the prices of those purses range from 30-90 dollars and no more! they ALWAYS have things on clearance so, you could always get VERY lucky like i did... and score a purse AND checkbook wallet for around 50 bucks... when the pair are worth 130 bucks! yay! *

*check em out! Wilsons is in a lot of malls, i dont' think i've been to a mall that hasn't had one yet! *

* oh yes, and i'm 22, i feel ur pain  *​


----------



## rental lady

I've got a gold distressed leather bag from Topshop and I love it!  Cost about 35 pounds I think.


----------



## ViciousBliss

PS my eyes are ALWAYS bigger than my wallet. never fail.


----------



## stacmck

I have a lot of cheaper bags...Nine West, Liz Claiborne, etc.

Today I got this purse from Kohl's that was probably Chanel-inspired...I thought it was so cute! How much did it cost me? Fourteen dollars.


----------



## pink skies

abandonedimages said:


> Hey, if its cute and not a knock-off, I dont care who makes it. I like it, I'm getting it.



Same here.


----------



## Shopaholic416

My motto is...if the bag is cute and i like the look... I'll get it no matter if its cheap or expensive....high end bags are awesome...but I have come acrosss realllyyy cute bags that cost me under 50 bucks which I love


----------



## ViciousBliss

i was really lucky as far as falling in love with Wilsons, because they are in no way high end, but i still seem to fall head over heels for something once in a while there. i LOVE my rainbow flap hobo like it's no one's buisiness. love the checkbook that matches it as well. what i really love is i spent less than 60 bbucks. i don't like ninewest, usually because of stiff leather. i dig wilsons, it's always just right for me.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

If it costs over $20, I won't buy it, and if it costs over $12, I probably won't buy it.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Although I do have a couple Coach and a couple Dooney. I design and make my own handbags. They cost about $30.00 to make and I use them often


----------



## abitobling

Yes a lot.  Especially fun, quirky bags


----------



## LVobsessed415

i love purses but tend to go with the high end designers. i have a couple of Saks purses which i do love and purchased from macys


----------



## Vicky2007

I don't care about the price as long as I love it. 

I have from high-st. bag to high-end.

I got more than 15 high st. bags and more than 50 brand bags (including Anya H.).


----------



## bvbirdygirl

i make mine. andi bought a bag at borders books for a dollar. it has a baby bird!


----------



## Melisande R.

Speaking of sales, can anyone tell us when the "end of the season" sales are at Saks?  I'm guessing I'm an hour from the nearest store and never think about going down that way - but if I knew there was a sale on handbags...

Or is there a thread that is all about when sales are?  I'm pretty new here.


----------



## MonicaM

You bet I do !!!  In fact, today I am carrying a bag I got at Old Navy for $10 !!  I'm also a proclaimer of "If you like it, buy it". I have bags from all price ranges, I've bought some second-handers, some Ebay. Here's a good hint- I have scored some awesome deals at Dillards- they usually have an entire rack of 75% off bags.......and if you're talking mid-range bags like Hilfiger and Kathy Van Zeeland, that can be less than $20 !!!


----------



## PursePrincess

3
One my guy gave me when we were dating. It's sorta transparent with pleathery strips, sorta like a tote. I don't know who makes it because it doesn't have a label.

The other is a fanny pack that my dad bought me, he said it was practical. I keep it because it's sweet.

The other is a Coach hobo, my first ever designer/mid end bag.


----------



## StaceyLS83

Sure!  I don't have the budget for anything really high-end; I've got 3 Coach (all bought from outlets) and 3 Kate Spades (2 bought by me on sale, 1 rec. as a gift).

Other than that, none of my stuff is designer.  I have Vera Bradley bags that are good for work totes and are practical for my lifestyle (outside a lot!)  If I love it, and I can afford it, I'll buy it, no matter where it comes from.


----------



## Tuesday

Two of my favorite bags are non-designer but I love them because I got them while travelling, so they have a story and memories to go along with them.


----------



## amytude

What an interesting thread!  I have 6 or 7 coach bags, 2 kate spades & a few non-designer.  I just bought a super cute summer striped tote from the j crew outlet for $19.99.  I also adore a straw tote I got from the eddie bauer outlet a few years ago for around the same $$.  I have a laptop bag from a "new" designer (lexie barnes), but it was under $100.  When I was 20, I couldn't even afford nine west or brands like that.  My 35th b-day scored my first kate spade (just a few weeks ago) by DH.  While I can't fathom spending certain dollar amounts, I do lust after Hermes.  I'd also love an ostrich bag someday.


----------



## ladysalesrep195

I love all kinds of bags and just recently purged my closet of over 30 non-designer bags. It isn't that I thought them inferior, I have just tired of them.

I used to collect Kathy VanZeeland (stop laughing out there folks, I can hear you). Then I saw the light of what really nice bags were like and saved up to buy a few Koobas.

I love nicer bags but will never over buy them. I also look at Tanos which are under $200 and will, on occasion, buy a tote at Target.


----------



## mkdallas

As recently as a year ago, I was still buying cute little canvas bags from J. Crew, Banana and Gap to supplement my purse collection.  Now I've acquired a handful of higher-end bags (4 Guccis, 1 Miu Miu, 1 Chanel) and I find myself never carrying anything but those.  I'm 49 years old, though and it may be an age thing.  While I don't look my age, I have lately been trying to focus on "age-appropriate" clothes, hair, makeup and accessories.


----------



## karo

If I like a bag I don't really care about the price. I don't need to have only expensive ones. Last week I bought a cute black leather hobo made by Esprit. I love it and weare it all the time. I think that a bag don't have to be expensive to be pretty.


----------



## Pandy

I just started getting into the designer bag thing. I just bought a balenciaga bbag but in my collection are several coach bags, and some from brands that arent even known for bags (Volcom, Old Navy, a beach bag I bought from Bali, Hollister, Ralph Lauren, Urban Outfitters, K Jamson). But besides designer bags, I really love backpacks and travel bags and I just got a whole bunch within this past year (Mountain Equipment CO Op, Jansport x2)


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I have an Aldo and I LOVE HER!!!  She is white with silver hardware and has great compartments!  I have worn her out, though...she is filty!

I have 1 Coach, 1 Dooney and Bourke and some Coach accessories...I prefer Coaches accessories over any other, but I don't like that they come out with a new line of stuff every month (or so it seems)!  Makes me feel like I can't keep up, even if I wanted to!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

PurseFanatic said:


> Oh yea! I love Avon and Target handbags, I don't care what name is on it, if it is cute I'll buy it. Of course I like having designer stuff too though!


 I agree! I also have a some bags from Target. Xhiliration! lol I even have a Samsonite bag from a luggage store. It's a ladies briefcase/laptop case. I get sooooo many compliments on that bag. I was surprised.

I've seen some Nine West bags that are cute too, but I haven't bought any yet. I don't know why. lol


----------



## starletta8

I have a few bags for work from New York & Company.  I never fail to find something cute, trendy, and cheap there.


----------



## iqaganda

Yes I do! Some, I cannot get rid of because of the sentimental value.. And it's good actually, they're my alternative handbags when it's raining!


----------



## orejitagirl

Hi...I too carry tons of handbags, I love Ralph Lauren  (lauren) handbags, and have got some great deals on them at my local fleamarket under 10 dls, and I have also gotten some cute cheap ones at Target. I mostly buy purses that call my name when I see them high end or not, as long as it's not a fake I am ok with it. I got an Antonio Melani in Turqouise last winter at Dillards for 10 dls, originally cost about 200 dls, I saw it and I fell in love. Not sure when they have that sale, but I always look at the purses in Dillards in case they ever have deals like that. 
Peace Out!
Yvonne


----------



## guccidiva

I have quite a few non-designer bags. Some of my faves are from Guess (so edgy!), others are from Charles David (maybe it's a designer but definitely not high-end but exceptionally well made bag with TDF glazed leather). Got it for $50 at Nordies Rack and get more compliments on it than on my designer ones. It's cute, well made and looks expensive and def. looks better than Marc Jacobs bags. I own one bag from Kathy Zeeland (sp?) and it's edgy and in Hermes Kelly bag style with a few extra details, really cool. The interior is a little cheap though but only I know  Another fave is my Express white bag, made to look sort of like Chloe Paddy/Botkier and totally cool. Looks like leather but it's not. Keeps fooling everyone including myself. Since it's not leather I don't have to worry about upkeep and on a white bag, it's important since I am a *pig*. Another fave is my black nylon Guess backpack that looks Prada-ish (for $20!). Incredibly sturdy and wears like steel. Looks brand new after beating it up daily for years. Special mention goes to my BCBG satchel that I got on final sale for $50. Made of denim with flowers and red patent trim, it's super cool and sales ladies swoon over it every time I wear it. Love my non-designer bags and would never get rid of them.


----------



## knics33

I have several non-designer bags! I am in college as well and my designer purses are usually "middle grade" (Kooba, botkier, isabella fiore, etc.) but I also have quite a few cheap bags that I love (some from TJMaxx, vera bradley, no-name designers, etc.). I usually use the non-designer bags when I dont want to worry over or "baby" my designer ones lol!


----------



## rethreads

I have a couple of baby phat bags from my honey a few years ago and a guess bag I used to use for traveling. Now they are stuffed in a box in my closet, probably only to see the light of day when I take them out to ebay them. I am totally addicted to my current purse brand - you can tell by my signature lol but once in a while I will carry my juicy couture which is perfect for a day at the beach. it is a super soft terry cloth bowler bag.


----------



## mr. couturier

I own a couple of vintage bags from Bally of Swizerland, Vassar, I. Magnin, and a few without any brand in them at all.  They actually tend to get more compliments than my two "high end" bags...


----------



## Moonstarr

I have plenty of less expensive purses, but I find myself tending to only use the designer ones lately. I do keep some of the less expensive ones around though that I really liked to use on those days I may not want to use a more expensive purse incase it gets wrecked. I think there's some awesome purses out there no matter what the price.


----------



## Alasse

all my bags are non-designer  most expensive bag i have cost around US$25


----------



## PurseLovinGal26

I have a mix of high-end designer bags (Gucci and Balenciaga), and then I have my Juicy Couture's and Coach bags.  I have this very nice Rampage bag that everybody compliments me on.  I make ALL my bags look well regardless of the price.  It's how you wear them IMO regardless of how much paid for them.


----------



## deejoy

Yes, if it looks good I'll buy it. I'm not a snob in the least.


----------



## ms p

yes i have various bags. my current bag's cost ranges from usd15 - usd600 and i'm using all of it .


----------



## NYCBelle

I bought a white satin clutch from Aldo for a wedding I had to go to....thats about it


----------



## zippy14u

Speaking of unknown/lesser know handbags, could anyone tell me how you can tell if you have an authentic "Bisou Bisou". I'd never heard of one  until I happened to pick one up  @ a thrift store( it looked soooo good). I also have a cute little "Aldo" satchel. Love them both.


----------



## FashionAshley

I have some Vera Bradley bags. I have a bag from limited too from a while back as well. But other than that I have designer (Coach and Dooney) and high-end (Louis Vuitton).


----------



## feifei87

zippy14u said:


> Speaking of unknown/lesser know handbags, could anyone tell me how you can tell if you have an authentic "Bisou Bisou". I'd never heard of one until I happened to pick one up @ a thrift store( it looked soooo good). I also have a cute little "Aldo" satchel. Love them both.


 
i thought bisou bisou is a brand found at jcpenney and i don't think they're faked.  i could be wrong though.

i have a mix of designer and nondesigner.  i have a stone mountain leather satchel and a fossil shoulder bag in addition to some other bags i bought years ago.  recently i've been buying mostly designer though.


----------



## Grace123

I have a Kate Landry bag from Dillards (on sale) that I just love! I may get a couple more of hers, the quality is really good for the $$!


----------



## Sam+Coach=Love

I only have Kate Spade, Coach, Kathy Von Zeeland, Ralph Lauren, Tommy Hilfiger, LV wallet, but mainly Coach products. 

I used to be fine just going to ross to get a purse but since february I have a craving for designer only needless to say since then. I have only carried coach and kate spade.


----------



## Shopstomuch

Actually, no I don't.  I guess if you describe a Ralph Lauren one I picked up at TJ Maxx not high end that would be the only one.  I bought it to take on vacation.  I really have to justify my costs for a purse based on the fact that I can carry it a while, it not fall apart (quality), and also the fact that when I get bored w/ it (which happens frequently) I can just sale it and get some of my money back out of it.


----------



## Cherry44

I like to buy some bags from TJ Maxx, Marshalls.


----------



## icyrain

i buy bags that catches my attention whether designer or not. i have some real cheap but very functional bags that i bought in bangkok's flea market which i use as altenative bags when the weather is too harsh and i just can't allow my designer bags to go out...


----------



## chessmont

Heck, yes, I have 4-5 bags from Target, ranging from $16 - $50.  I love any bag that strikes my fancy, regardless of the price.


----------



## fendifemale

heavensent said:


> I like all bags , no matter the price


Yeah most of mine are affordable/non-designer.


----------



## Bagged

What gets me is when women strut with nostrils held high as if their faux bags aren't fake. :blink: Then there are some that see your authentic bags and know they're living foul.  They look at you like.... :s


----------



## AudreyII

I probably own equal amounts of designer and non-designer though I do tend to wear my non-designer bags a couple of times then relegate them to the back of the cupboard. Since i've started perusing this forum I look at bags in a different light now, I now see bits borrowed, sometimes blatently, from designer bags on high street bags and i'm put off, I would rather have the real thing. I know this makes me a huge bag snob


----------



## Graciella

I carry designer bags during the day and vintage bags for evenings out. I've been collecting old bags (esp. croc and snake clutches and weird designs) for a long time now, even before I'd started splurging on designer bags. I've put the best ones on my wall as ornaments. But I don't carry non-designers during the day. I'd feel naked without my Pradas and McQueens.


----------



## miamialli

I have an old navy tote bag I love!


----------



## tsugumu

At the moment I usually only wear designer bags, but I own a few herve chapelier & furla that I use for more sporty events when I don't want to be branded for head to toe.

also for work i prefer not monogrammed or bags that are obviously designer.


----------



## yvalenz

blackbutterfly said:


> One of the reasons why I don't buy "cheaper" bags is because they are, well, cheaper.


 
I totally agree with this, but cheap and inexpensive are distinct categories. Cheap is can be inexpensive, and also very poorly made. I have found many quality inexpensive bags that are great quality and I love them! Favs are Fossil, LuckyBrand, Sak, others. Fossil has outlet stores around, and you can find many great bags for school and work. I used these when i first graduated, and needed a decent purse but could not afford the "higher-end" brands. Now that I can, I still love Fossil wallets - the leather is soft and they last forever!


----------



## Bambie

I collect vintage bags so most of them are non-brand.

Really, I am no bag snob. Especially for office bags where I am not allowed to wear "flashy" stuff.


----------



## Glamorous_girl

I have 3...lol
One is a $100 algonquins bag I got for concerts. Not taking an expensive bag into concerts for obvious reasons. It actually had rum and coke spilled on it the second time I used it lol. The other one is an adidas duffle kind of thing that was $75. That one is a gymbag/overnight bag. I also have a timbuk2 laptop messenger but I rarely use it since I hardly ever bring my laptop places. I also have a coach bag if you dont consider that designer. Everything else pretty much is...I dont know, Im definatly a label whore which I feel bad about sometimes...but I just cant bring myself to buy certain things non designer including bags, unless I am using it for a specific purpose that I dont want an expensive bag going.


----------



## Compass Rose

Bambie said:


> I collect vintage bags so most of them are non-brand.
> 
> Really, I am no bag snob. Especially for office bags where I am not allowed to wear "flashy" stuff.


Bambie....you have my curiosity going.......why are you not allowed to wear "flashy" stuff where you work......that intrigues me because if I put myself in your position, I can't imagine someone telling me what I can or cannot wear to work......I really am curious....thanks!


----------



## nycgr1

i have a two, one is a an handmade straw bag with leather trim i bought in the phillipines for $4.00 usd
and a gold clutch i bought for $9.99.
looooove them.


----------



## Aurelia

Hi Sesrup!

I'm in almost exactly the same situation as you.  I'm a 20 yr. old college student with a summer job and I don't work during the school year.  

Before I came to this forum I had 2 Dooney's and 2 Coach's and I thought that price range was the most I would ever be willing to spend on a bag.  Before those, when I was in High School, I all I had was a handbag from Delia's and 2 Hello Kitty bags lol!  I stopped using those when I got the Dooney's and Coach's.  Just a couple days ago I made my first imho "designer" purchase.  I bought a LAMB handbag for $350, by far the most I have ever spent on a bag.

Sorry of that got O/T but the gist of what I'm saying is that in theory I would not be opposed to buying a non-designer bag.  But as time goes on designer bags seem to be the only ones I am willing to spend my hard earned money on.  I would rather have one really nice designer bag than 5 non-designer ones.  Sometimes it's hard for me to save up b/c I want to spend it (lol) but I know in the end it will be worth it.


----------



## ducky112

I own tons of non designer bags. I only became interested in designer bags because I got a full time job and can actually fulfill some of my bag fantasies. I still buy non designer bags..as long as they're my style, why not?


----------



## girlygirl3

ducky112 said:


> I own tons of non designer bags. I only became interested in designer bags because I got a full time job and can actually fulfill some of my bag fantasies. I still buy non designer bags..as long as they're my style, why not?



I also own tons of non-designer bags and it wasn't until I joined this forum that I began to explore the high ended lines!  Even though I now own 2 chloes, 2 balbags and a gryson, my old standbys are still my "to-go" bags when I'm running around town.  It's nice to have a selection!


----------



## sarah2808

girlygirl3 said:


> I also own tons of non-designer bags and it wasn't until I joined this forum that I began to explore the high end lines! Even though I now own 2 chloes, 2 balbags and a gryson, my old standbys are still my "to-go" bags when I'm running around town. It's nice to have a selection!


 
Yes, it is only over the last two years that I have been purchasing designer. But there are some beautiful bags on the market that are well made, punched up with style and still affordable. Here in Canada we have Roots and I lover their leather. I also use my Danier bags and a few that I don't even know what they are. Lets be honest arm candy is arm candy :okay:

Hmmmm.....so many bags, so little time to earn the money!


----------



## jester

Ammietwist said:


> I've got quite a few, and they're from Le Sport Sac (I get a ton of compliments on that one), Stone Mountain, L.L. Bean...etc.
> 
> I sold designer bags at one time (LV, BV, Chanel, Prada...and the like), and I can honestly say that price does NOT equal quality, and designer does NOT mean better. A lot of designer stuff is simply junk, and yet it sells. You wouldn't believe how often us sales associates would just shake our head after making a sale. We couldn't believe the bag sold, and sold at a high price.


 
Hey I know that feeling. Sometimes I see ladies with some real freaky looking bag. Upon closer examination, you see it was a designer bag say from LV or what not. Then you can't stop pointing and laughing. I know it's cruel... but things happen.


----------



## socalgem

No, I don't own anything that isn't high-end. I started at 13 with a Chanel.


----------



## cordeeelia

I will be buying a Chanel eventually within the next few years, im sure. Meanwhile, I have no choice but to stick to lower quality bags, but they'll do, and some of em are great in their own way anyway.

I favour Topshop leather bags, vintage quilted chain bags, inspired bags from ASOS.com. I might be getting a 2nd hand Dior bag at the end of this year since it will cost something in the range of the early hundreds.

My only "designer" calibre of bags is 2 Coaches. 1 small scribble tote & 1 scarf hobo (which i am totally obsessed with).

However, funnily enough, my favourite bag is a $25 one from Angry Little Girls. Its a canvas tote bag with a cute asian girl saying "I hate people".


----------



## jmcadon

Sure...why not. If I see something I like, I'll buy it. I bought one of those cute Kathy bags in navy a few months ago...right before I bought my Marc Jacobs stam bag. I've bought a couple of Jimmy Choo lately, but that doesn't mean I won't buy a cute lower priced bag in a quirky color that I don't have to worry about it getting dirty.


----------



## Raspberry

I don't currently own anything non-designer, but I'm searching high and low! I really need a good, no label beater bag I'm not afraid to throw in the trunk or take to the beach. Unfortunately, being exposed to designer bags has spoiled it for me. I'm not able to find any bags that have good quality leather, excellent stitching, well-thought out details, etc. And when I do find some that are great quality (like Banana Republic), the high price makes me hesitate. I'd rather spend a couple of hundred more and get an LV!


----------



## bjchilipepper

humm, i like designer bags but i think most of them are not worth at least half of the price they're charging. so my motto is never pay retail and get the most bang for my bucks. the last time i paid retail was for a Burberry tote bag about two or three years ago. and i don't think i will ever pay retail again.


----------



## monarch

I just found this thread!  So fun reading the responses here and seeing what everyone thinks on this topic!

I have a 4 yr. degree in Fashion Merchandising and had a 10 year career in retail management but had never purchased a designer bag until after I left retail!  I'd always loved handbags and really liked unique bags that no one else carried or could "label" when seeing me carrying it in public!  Last year I carried a Kathy Van Zeeland navy/paisley bag and had the matching french purse and cell phone holder to go with it, rhinestones galore.  My co-workers at my last job (non-retail) made so much fun of me, asking me how much I spent on my bag ( I ended up telling them a much lower amount than what I paid for all three pieces, they all were into going to fake purse parties and not spending more than $40 on a bag and thinking everyone thought they were carrying the real thing anyway).  Since then I found TPF, really educated myself and have fallen in love again with designer bags!  

This past February DH got one of his quarterly bonus checks and gave me some cash to use as i wanted.  I went straight to my favorite dept. store in the Chicago suburbs and without prior knowledge of MBMJ proceeded to walk around the handbag dept. and fall in absolute love with a chalk luxy Faridah hobo bag.  It went so perfectly with the ivory J.Crew lady day coat I was wearing at the time!  The SA admired it on me and I knew right then and there I had to have it, and I asked her if she had a "wallet" to match!  LOL!  They're called 'zip clutches'!  But I didn't know that at the time.  She brought a ZC out for me that matched exactly and I had them both wrapped up and paid for them, and was sooooo happy.  

I'll still buy random fun handbags no matter what.  I can say that my "designer" bag experience was this:  I walked into a store without knowing a ton about anything designer, and spotted something I just fell in love with, and I think that's the way it should be with any handbag.  You have to absolutely love it no matter what the price, and that's what makes it wearable and special to you as an individual!


----------



## merde111

Sure!  I love my LVs and other pricey bags, but I also have fallen in love with quirky little bags that aren't designer, too.  I have a cute leopard print Kathy Van Zeeland, and another of hers I bought just because I couldn't resist the bright teal blue color; a couple of Liz Claiborne bags, and a couple of totes I found at Target.  

The funny thing is, I have been asked more times, "where did you get that gorgeous bag?" about my Target totes than about any other bags I wear!  Usually, women who recognize my designer purses don't say anything to me (I just see them doing "the look"), which is sad because I LOVE to talk about bags with a fellow bag-lover!  People who don't love handbags just don't understand the obsession!


----------



## lwatson13

i do have a few designer bags...but none of them exceed $500. right now i am saving up for a rebecca minkoff morning after bag!! i love my designer bags, but i love my bags that i find at TJ Maxx almost just as much and probably even use them more...i love looking at high end bags (chanel, chloe, YSL, mulberry, etc...) but i'm just not there...YET!


----------



## wordbox

I still have some non-designer bags, or generally cheaper bags. However, since experiencing some really nice designer bags, I'm finding it's much easier to let go of my old bags and weed out the less nice ones. 

I think low-end bags serve their purpose, though. When I'm painting apartments in the summer, I'm not going to bring my MJ collection bag with me, you know? Same with the beach or whatever. But every time I go through my bags, I'm finding I can let go of more of them because I simply don't love them the way I love my nicer bags.

One way I get around it is by buying on sale or used. You can find some amazing deals out there and save tons of money that way.


----------



## duranie70

I have a bag I love from a  boutique on Portobello Road in England that I got 10 yrs ago. I'd get a bag if I really liked it if it was from Targets Go International or some superstar designer for H&M. I bought SO much stuff from Karl Lagerfeld for H&M, I did sell the handbag though on Ebay back in the mania height. Who is doing the collection this fall?


----------



## tano expert

I dont own a single high end item. I'm a bargain hunter and Im very frugal. You dont have to spend a fortune to be stylish! I personally think all of the high end bags are nice for the ultra rich who can afford it, but as a mother of 3 who works hard for her money, I would never even consider dropping that kind of cash on any single item! Also, most people say that they buy the high end bags because they are classic and last forever, etc. I dont keep my stuff forever! I use it for a season or two and they I give it away. Im constantly moving on to new stuff. (bags, clother, shoes) I like to always look current, not classic! But to each her own!


----------



## melvel

I have a lot of bags from the Sak, Liz Claiborne, Esprit and Ralph Lauren.  I think I use them more than I use my designer stuff.


----------



## rainrowan

tano expert said:


> I dont own a single high end item. I'm a bargain hunter and Im very frugal. You dont have to spend a fortune to be stylish!


 

Well said! I agree with you on this.

I'd like to get a designer bag and came close recently, but I realized I was starting to feel desperate about the whole act of needing to have one. It made me feel kinda sick over it, so I came down to earth and perfectly happy with the non-designer and/or inspired bags. I'll get my designer one day just not today. I was relying too much on a designer bag to make me feel stylish. 

I take out my non-designer bags, put on a nice black/white ensemble and fix my hair and makeup. It's true about style; people will respond positively towards a person when one projects oneself happy and relaxed to the world.


----------



## handbag*girl

sesrup said:


> _Hi._
> 
> _I'm new to the site. I am indeed a purse lover but I'll admit there isn't a bag in my "collection" that exceeds 85 bucks. I am a college student 20 yrs young, with a small min. wage job on weekends. The majority of my money goes towards saving for tuition, food and clothes--bare necessities. I see many of you, well most of you are into LV, Gucci, Fendi and other major high-end designer bags. Well do any of you own bags of the total opposite....lets say...Nine West, Tommy Hilfiger, Steve Madden, Baby Phat---brands of that caliber? Let's go a little lower Payless purses, Walmart purses ? Or are you simply only into high-end bags?_



I have a number of Lesportsacs. I have a red tote I got at Ann Taylor loft marked down to 29.00. I bought a red evening bag at Ann Taylor for about the same. 
If you decide you want a designer bag you can get some great deals at outlets (particularly coach) for under 100.00. The gap and banana republic have outlet stores as well and you can find cool bags there.


----------



## edsbgrl

Not sure if I posted in here before as the thread origination is older so if I have, fogive me, but here I go (again?) 

I have bags for all ends of the spectrum.  My 14 yr old brother bought me a Nine West bag for Christmas and I won't throw it away simply b/c he took time to pic it out for me.  I do plan on carrying it one day just so I can tell him I did.  Even before that, I've bought non-designer/non-high end bags.   

I also have a great little find from Lerner NY, faux snake skin that I get compliments on every time I carry it.   I think I paid approx. $10 for it at an after Christmas sale.  And no, it hasn't fallen apart at all.


----------



## Olgavd

Yes, I own lots of bags, I love bags so much. So I've got many non-designer, especially tiny bags - from Mango, Naf Naf, Accessorize, Morgan, Kookai and many others.


----------



## shirleebee

Some vintage bags from Italy that happen to be right ontrend.
And Maxx New York, Nine West, etc. Oh - I have a Victoria's Secret silver/pewter leather tote & I like it quite a bit. It's also really apropos with the metallic trend of the past few seasons.


----------



## asark

I grabbed a Blue Waxed Leather "Helen Welsh" off of SmartBargains (just threw it into the order at the last min). It was 60 bucks I think on clearence and I LOOOOVE this tote!!!!


----------



## choccypie

I bought a brown leather bag from River Island (UK high street store) because I liked how it looked, but I've never really used it. There are also a few other bags that I own which are cheap, bought as a novelty and never used, they currently live in the attic


----------



## FAYE19

i_ have a lot!  from dickies to volcom; to red tango; lots of canvas tote bags, etc.... my favorite is my red tango bowling bag which i still use_


----------



## kbell

I do have cheaper bags - mostly for the beach & travel though - lots of cheaper big tote style ones.  My favorite beach bag is a pink tote from the North face - cost 25.00 - packs beautifully flat, has mesh pockets for lotion etc, keeps its shape.  Worth every little penny!


----------



## kellykapoor

I own a Lucky Brand Patchwork bag.  It is good quality and I liked it for a while, but I pulled it out recently and now it just feels a little childish.  I am beginning to feel like that about a lot of brands lately.  Ahh - getting older, right?


----------



## claireZk

^ Have you seen Ugly Betty?  That's what she carries on the show and I'm embarassed to admit, it kind of makes me want one :shame:


But, back on topic... I just got a big Helen Welsh tote that's mustard colored "waxed" leather.  I LOVE IT!!! It is very well made, holds a ridiculous amount of stuff, and I got lots of compliments on it when I carried it. It was only $50, too!


----------



## Virgo

Sure. I have a military style tote that I got from H&M and a cream cotton messager bag from Old Navy. Both of which I love


----------



## rooby

claireZk said:


> ^ Have you seen Ugly Betty?  That's what she carries on the show and* I'm embarassed to admit, it kind of makes me want one* :shame:
> 
> 
> But, back on topic... I just got a big Helen Welsh tote that's mustard colored "waxed" leather.  I LOVE IT!!! It is very well made, holds a ridiculous amount of stuff, and I got lots of compliments on it when I carried it. It was only $50, too!



Why are you embarrassed? Because of what the show/character is about? Any brand name labels used in sitcoms, movies, etc always pay to be in those shows. Its another way of advertising what they have for sale. I don't see why you should be embarrassed. Its not like someone is going to go up to you and tell you you're ugly or dumb for having that bag just because of which show they may have also seen it on. Thats just silly. Buy what you like. 

Oh and I'm one of the people who actually prefers lower end bags. I do have some Coach bags but I've noticed that the bags that are the most expensive are the ones that fall apart fastest and have seams coming out of every which way. I've seen this on bags at NM Last Call too. The bags I purchased for $10-50 have lasted me much longer than have the expensive bags that my mom and aunties have all bought. I love getting stuff from Hot Topic too. I have no problem with man made materials.

Which reminds me... its always funny to me when I see a "vegetarian" or "vegan" with a leather bag.


----------



## rooby

claireZk said:


> ^ Have you seen Ugly Betty?  That's what she carries on the show and* I'm embarassed to admit, it kind of makes me want one* :shame:
> 
> 
> But, back on topic... I just got a big Helen Welsh tote that's mustard colored "waxed" leather. I LOVE IT!!! It is very well made, holds a ridiculous amount of stuff, and I got lots of compliments on it when I carried it. It was only $50, too!



Why are you embarrassed? Because of what the show/character is about? Any brand name labels used in sitcoms, movies, etc always pay to be in those shows. Its another way of advertising what they have for sale. I don't see why you should be embarrassed. Its not like someone is going to go up to you and tell you you're ugly or dumb for having that bag just because of which show they may have also seen it on. Thats just silly. Buy what you like. 

Oh and I'm one of the people who actually prefers lower end bags. I do have some Coach bags but I've noticed that the bags that are the most expensive are the ones that fall apart fastest and have seams coming out of every which way. I've seen this on bags at NM Last Call too. The bags I purchased for $10-50 have lasted me much longer than have the expensive bags that my mom and aunties have all bought. I love getting stuff from Hot Topic too. I have no problem with man made materials.

Which reminds me... its always funny to me when I see a "vegetarian" or "vegan" with a leather bag.


----------



## Virginia

I still have a couple of Guess, Polo & Esprit bags from my HS days that I can't seem to let go of.


----------



## rooby

oops bad connection - ninja click inferno! ;]


----------



## fendifemale

heavensent said:


> I like all bags , no matter the price


Agreed. I own plenty non designer bags. There's tons of leather bags that are non designer that are pretty good quality for your buck. Try a western store.


----------



## Hoodster777

I have quite a few LeSportsac bags (one of them is my "concert bag", I almost lost it last night when I saw The Used), and I love them! Some are from the regular line, one is a L.A.M.B., and 2 others are from Tokidoki which is sort of considered to be designer, but I think more on the lower end. I also have many tote bags, some from concerts, one is from Paul Frank, one is from Hollister (but that thing is more like a sack) and I have a bunch from American Eagle.


----------



## claireZk

rooby said:


> Why are you embarrassed?


I actually liked the bag before I saw it on the show.  And I LOVE the show, so everytime I watch it I'm like 'man that bag is cute'!  It's embarrassing, because I don't want people to think I take my fashion cues from this person:


----------



## ncshoediva

Oh yes!!  I just buy bags I love- no matter how much they cost.


----------



## connie99

I have a few non designer handbags, maxx new york, my flat in london, baby phat, ralph lauren, a few from target. These get compliments too. i love all kinds of bags


----------



## alta

i love my large leather bag from banana republic...it gets ots of compliments and i carry my books in it all the time. It's a great color, matches with everything, and I don't have to worry about it scratching/getting dirty as i do with my designer bags!!


----------



## mockinglee

I have a weakness for Roxy bags. I dunno why.



rooby said:


> Which reminds me... its always funny to me when I see a "vegetarian" or "vegan" with a leather bag.



I'm vegetarian, but I'll wear leather. I have no problem with people using animal products, just as long as no one makes me eat it. Vegans, however, have no excuse.


----------



## Ladybug09

both


----------



## EmilyGL

I own an UrbanOutfitters big bag that I actually get tons and tons of compliments on.  People think that it's a big brand name even though it cost $48!  I wish that I got that many compliments on my designer bags!


----------



## kuntrybu

Yes, I have a Donna Sharp quilted bag that I love.


----------



## Melinda08

I never buy bags according to their name. I'm not into logos like LV, Gucci, Dior etc. I only buy leather or cloth bags. I do have one bag that has logos and its a Harajuku Lovers bag for school or outdoor activities such as fishing  My fave bag though is from Transversion, it has a studded guitar strap that says "Love" and it has pink pretty roses all over the bag. To top it all off I bought it used on eB&y for $40  I always get a bunch of compliments on it because its such a unique bag.


----------



## Bay

Right now I mostly got designer purses, because since I got into this I never looked at any other purse, but now I buy what I find nice-looking but it has to be good quality and then I don't care about the brand


----------



## purplekitty

I own a few non-designer/non-high-end.  One's that come to mind that I have are a liz claiborne, a guess, and a bag I thought was really cute from Kohls.  For me, I do like to stick to designer, but if I come across a bag that isn't high-end that I like, I usually definitely get it.  I normally don't take how high-end a bag is into consideration.


----------



## bagaholic85

I have a strict policy on bags.  although i own quite a few designers, i dont necessarily care if its designer or not, quality is key (probably why i keep going back to coach....)  on that note, i would like to add that i think fake bags are totally disgusting.  i have more respect for someone who spent $50 on a non-designer bag that looks great than spending the same on a knock off


----------



## FAYE19

bagaholic85 said:


> I have a strict policy on bags. although i own quite a few designers, i dont necessarily care if its designer or not, quality is key.  i have more respect for someone who spent $50 on a non-designer bag that looks great than spending the same on a knock off


 
_exactly my sentiment!  btw.... please read my last post on your tano bag search..._


----------



## ImKLM

I love Hype, Maxx NY and some Kenneth Cole bags.


----------



## H_addict

I don't any more. I used to own a few but none of those bags ever got used so I gave them away to my nieces.


----------



## Sarsi

I also used to own alot of non designers and non high end bags 
when I was younger and when I could not afford them...
but always dreamed of owning a designer bag:shame:
So worked hard to get what I want... 
and high end designers were on top of my list
also gave most of my bags to my cousins and sold some on ebay.


----------



## brianne1114

99% of my bags are non-designer (Nine West, Tommy Hilfiger, etc).  I own one bag over $100, my HH Inka that I got on sale.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I have high end bags but also just regular no name brands too.  I love all bags


----------



## paintednightsky

Ever since I found this site I got stuck onto the beauty of bags.  I never thought I would spend so much money on bags but my bags have just skyrocketed since seeing all the bags.  I have to admit though that I love looking at brand names more.  I do "look" when I go to stores but now it doesn't seem to compare.  I did see this one red leather bag I liked at Kohls today but did rather turn it down because it was from there and am still looking for the perfect brand name red bag lol  I'm kind of wishing I didn't turn it down though now just because it seemed pretty nice I think the brand was kroft and barrow but I didn't know much about them.


----------



## guccidiva

of course! BCBGirls, Wilson, Biasia, Monsac, Coach, Guess.


----------



## lv_forever

I own some "non-designer bags", like Longchamp, Kate Spade, and LeSportsac.  They are mostly totes/sacks for travel or for rainy days.


----------



## Florasun

LOREBUNDE said:


> I have high end bags but also just regular no name brands too. I love all bags


 
ITA!


----------



## coleigh

Non-designer handbags are eye candy, but I only buy designer handbags.  I shop for quality.  I want my handbags to be able to last my life time.


----------



## mayajuliana

Of course I have designer and non designer bags!  I have a few Sak bags, as well as small name Italian leather bags, Coach, a bunch of Kate Spade (mostly from ebay, some from the boutique), and these indie bags that are not cheap but are good quality and quite cute!  And I bought bags from Wal Mart's Metro5 collection (the big bags are really good looking, and I got them for $10 on sale!!!) and one clutch from Target. Yes, i also have 1 of a gucci, prada, lv, chanel, bv...and a few kooba and marc jacobs, and while sometimes they get attention, it's because more they are expensive than how good they look.  I like all bags, as you can see.  Personally, I'd go with what you like rather than what people say here in tpf or wherever you work/play.


----------



## babyb0o

i have bags from h&m, guess, RL polo sport, DKNY city. my obsession with bags started at a young age and that was my budget then


----------



## lpsimer

I have lots of non-designer bags.  It's only in my old age that I'm able to afford high end ones!


----------



## shesnochill

I agree with bunny_tsukino, I love nondesigner and designer handbags! CHEAP IS GOOD, however there's a reason why other bags are more expensive. Not only do some women carry it for the status of a "designer" branded name bag. But also because the stiching and such as the material is way better than cheap handbags.

So like bunny_tsukino said in her reply, "I think now I'd rather save my money and get something high end rather than 4 or 5 guess bags." I completly agree because my mom use to get annoyed with how I always bought ALOT of cheap bags. And I learned from her that I should save my money and save up for a great designer one. There are designer handbags that aren't crazy expensive and is still great quality!


----------



## shesnochill

I actually have a post similiar to yours! And you can see my favorite non-designer handbag there


----------



## iluvapples123

a love bags period. i have $800 bags, but my favorite bag, was a straw bag that i bought on the street 40 dollars. i damaged it, and have been looking for another one for 4years.


----------



## evenflow

I have many non-designer bags that I adore although I must admit that I don't buy as many cheaper bags as I used to, but instead save up for a nicer (usually pricey) one. The more you get obsessed, the higher it gets... I think this graph represents the time you spend on tPF vs. price of the bag relationship pretty accurately.


----------



## kerilynn3

I don't at all.
Only designer I am ashamed to say.
(Only a little ashamed!)


----------



## pinkshoulders

I don't have a problem with having a few no-name/lesser-name bags in my collection.  I simply like what I like, and when I was in Italy I bought an adorable yellow bag by Carpisa, a brand with its own stores that would be like 9West here (except they believe in dustbags for everything, it is Italy). It's not meant to be timeless, just fun and not dearly expensive. 

I have no problem with that, no matter what else I own.


----------



## shesnochill

Here's a picture of ONE OF MY FAVORITE nondesigner bags


----------



## thalillady

I have them, but I almost never use them. I am still trying to decide whether to get rid of them or not...some I haven't used in years...


----------



## dark.raivenn

heavensent said:


> I like all bags , no matter the price




same here, as long as I find it cute . If only I  am not going through university then maybe I can aim to reach for the very very high end and pricey ones. A girl can dream eh


----------



## Kpassa

For my daughter's 21st birthday we picked her up a Fendi bag, I don't even remember the model but it was mostly black canvas with leather cut into 2 opposing F's, it listed for $685 and I bought it for $300 at Bloomingdales.  We surprised my daughter at her Sorority house and when I walked in with the present I noticed a Kathy Von Zeeland bag on her desk.  It was bigger, very nice looking and more functional for a college student than the Fendi.  I left feeling like I wasted my money, we probably should have bought her something she could actually use.


----------



## heather123

You sound like a smart and clever shopper. I never pay full-price for any of my bags. Although I love high-end bags, I love my own commonsense more. When I was a student, designer bags weren't the 'must-have' items they are today. So I just bought what was nice and within my price range. I do the same thing today. The difference is the designers and the great deals I have had. Last week I bought a beautiful 04 black Balenciaga City for 100 euros. It had no shoulder strap, tags, tassels, mirror, etc. The seller was a model who had been given the bag by one of the sponsors of the fashion show she modelled at. The bag had been barely used. So I suppose 'cheap but great' is MY motto!


----------



## maryamrose

I recently bought my first designer back (Marc Jacobs Quilted Blake) but otherwise - I have two Coach bags ($300-$500) and a bunch of LeSportsac classics.  I actually like my LeSportsacs more than the Coaches...


----------



## lolitakali

As long as they are not made in China, I am in heaven for purses.


----------



## Rondafaye

Absolutely, I do. I have a Tocca that's one of my favorites, a couple of Hypes, and -- now that I think about it -- I have many bags that are nice and unique and lovely but sort of off the beaten track. I rarely spend more than $400 on a bag (exception below). I used to, though. I had a huge collection of BBags that I pretty much sold off (although now I'm regretting some of the sales). 

The last bags I bought were:
A brand new Lockheart with matching wallet ($200 for both on EBay).
A python bag that is gorgeous and is obviously modeled after a Zagliani ($245 on EBay).
A python D'Angel Tia tote ($550).
Two vintage python clutches that were less than $500 for both.


----------



## Plain&Simple

yep  I own some Etianne Aigner ones I use for travel, etc and 3 Dooney and Bourkes for school/low keyness. I also own a coach but its more mid level at $400. The rest are Chanel, LV, etc

Also own some walmart, etc totes for jogging/grocery shopping, etc


----------



## makeupmama

unfortunately once i had my first taste of designer handbags i've never turned back. my most reasonably priced handbag is a kate spade satchel. terrible, i know!


----------



## dierregi

I own a few, but since I bought a couple of designers bags I use them less.  Unfortunately one does get used to better quality, but there are still plenty of cute bags reasonably priced.

Now I am more selective and I buy only after I checked many different brands, but if it is for something I know I won't use a lot (like a yellow summer bag) I gladly go for something less pricey.  If it is for a bag in a neutral color which I am likely to use a lot, I would go for more expensive.

However, I am not quite sure if you can actually buy a bag "for a lifetime".  Firts of all because even the best leather does age, and not well.  Even the best quality tends to crack, even if you clean it and "nourish" it with special products.  Then styles change.  My mother has some cute bags which I won't ever use because they are typical of the 60's (too small, the frame too rigid, etc..) and won't go with my clothes.  Finally, I do get bored with using the same stuff year after year.  I reach the point I just don't want to see it anymore... or, if I really love it, I destroy it because I keep on using it.

So "bag for a lifetime" is definitely not for me.


----------



## jchiara

I have several cotton canvas Gap messenger bags that are TDF cute.  They're easy, they're very well-made, and they look so good on me!!!   I take them out to the beach, whatever and plop them in the wash when they get dirty.


----------



## chessmont

I have more than a couple bags from Target that I really like!


----------



## kcf68

I think it is smart of you to carry cheaper bags while trying to save for tuition.  High end bags are getting much more expensive.  I have a spectrum of handbags low end to high end.  I like unique bags and I seem to get many compliments on my low end as well as my high end.   Carry your bags with pride and don't worry about what everybody else has...


----------



## heiheij

Often I will buy bags from Zara or Banana Republic, they have great styles and I can change them often. I use my designer bags for special occasions, Im a student too!


----------



## Melissa Ann

No...I'm really a snob that way.  Even a canvas tote to carry juice boxes in is a mark jacobs with a red phone box and t rex on it!! (Though i don't really like MJ!)  LOL.  Though on second thought, I do  have an awesome via spiga clutch I love, even though it was under $100.  It has survived many rounds of closet cleaning!


----------



## fon_ka

I had a lot of bags from Gap and Old Navy and I still love them. Their price are affordable.


----------



## moogle

I just got this from the Gap - and I love it!  I'm carrying it for the first time
today with a yellow top and jeans, and it matches so well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The colors are nicer in real life......at 19.99, how could I go wrong????

http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=29923&pid=570521
(tried to copy the picture, but couldn't.....I bought the plaid one.)


----------



## purly

This is a really cool thread. I can't believe it's been going since 2006.

I still own the first bag I ever purchased (in my teens), which came from payless. It's cute but I grew out of it. I have a gym bag that I got for free with a cosmetics purchase. My laptop bag has my company's logo on it. Let's see... there is also a record carrying case with a skull on it made by Diesel Sweeties. And lately I carry a tote by Noon Solar as my throw around bag--I like that I can charge my phone on the internal battery hooked up to the solar panels.

I finally have almost all of the designer bags I wanted, but now that I have them it's like I can carry them anytime. I used to want to carry whatever my best bag was all the time, now I like to switch it up.


----------



## sweetlayla

love this thread! just reminded me that i have this puma bag i used to carry around everywhere... the color is bright green and white, it's so fun to wear 'cause it just pops!


----------



## stephertex

Most of the favs in my collection are vintage ones that I've picked up at random places along the way. Usually $20 can get you something very unique and fun!


----------



## gtm120psu

stephertex said:


> Most of the favs in my collection are vintage ones that I've picked up at random places along the way. Usually $20 can get you something very unique and fun!


 
i can't agree more. I have found some vintage exotics on ebay that i have paid 20 or less for, and i get so many compliments on them! I love some of them more than my higer end bags.


----------



## Sweetwon

I am glad that I found this thread today. Although I have quite a few coach bags and some mbmj bags which really are not very high end. I also have several bags from nine west, juicy couture, and big budda that I really love. And occassionally pick up bags at target. Who can pass up a cute $20 bag? It makes me feel better that i can at least get something when I cannot afford what I really want.


----------



## hardymem

Oh Wow, thank God, I was beginning to think I was the only working class person on earth or at least in here that did not own $1000.00 and up handbags.


IndyCat said:


> Sesrup:
> 
> There are many of us here who don't own a single LV, Chanel or YSL.  It's fun obsessing about those bags - but my most expensive bag cost about $400 and I even agonized over that purchase.  Personnally, I love shopping the end-of-the-season sales at Saks - especially once things get down to 50% off the already marked-down price! I think you'll find that the PF is a great source of info on great bags at all prices.  Check out some of the threads on great summer bags under $150.


----------



## amyjo0428

not anymore-not since college


----------



## lovinalotofbags

One of these days, I will have a Bal bag and maybe a LV Galleria GM.  I go for shape.  Genuine leather only.  My bags are Via Spiga (sold 1), Adrienne Vittadini, Gianni Bini, Cole Haan, Antonio Melani, Kenneth Cole, The Sake, Regina.  Some high end designers I like are Bottega, Balenciaga and some of LV.  Perhaps one day I will have one.  Right now I am in school for my third career.  I am not fixed on any one specific designer.  My tastes vary.   I will post my bags one day.


----------



## artich0ke

I own a lot of bags from Aldo because I used to work there.  The quality isn't great, but Aldo employees get an EXTREMELY generous discount, so how could I pass that up?


----------



## indi3r4

i still carry my puma bag sometimes..


----------



## Labrea

I have a lot of non-designer bags from various stores. I see a lot of girls wearing fakes and I never did that. There even is a forum of fake lovers of my nationality which makes me sick. Out of designer bags, I do own three Roccobarocco bags which is probably not very popular here, but in Poland is considered exclusive, as there are only few stores selling them and usually there is one unit of a certain model


----------



## tatertot

I have quite a few bags from J.Crew and I love them all. I have found they are perfect for the beach or bumming around the pool.


----------



## HauteGlam29

I have a few of "The Find & Charlie Lapson" handbags I purchased from a tv shopping channel but it's  really all about what floats your boat instead of trying keeping up with the Joneses..............Just my 2 cents


----------



## stylelush

of course! honestly, i will buy whatever brand, wherever its from - as long as its cute & unique. i have bags from h&m, target, those no name bags sold at the kiosks in the mall, daffys, the gap, liz claiborne..i like to mix high/low -- yet i still drool over bottega veneta, givenchy and gucci bags...same thing with shoes, i have these shoes i bought from payless which get more compliments than a $800 pair of yves saint laurents...:tpfrox:


----------



## anilumagloire

I do and I love them too. I have a great Gap bag I got more than 10 years ago for less than $10 bucks  It's a cool straw bag with a wood handle.
I also have two Ann Taylor bags that I love.


----------



## luxemommy

I have several Banana Republic leather bags that I absolutely cannot part with and a Beijo bag that I love and can't part with as well.  I think a true bag lover can appreciate something in a bag no matter the price point.


----------



## supko

Oh yes!  I pretty much never used to pay more than $40 for any bag, and I never really bought that many before my bag binge of 2008.  

I probably would not buy a designer fabric bag unless it's a Gucci logo print one that reminds me of my mom, or some type of formal professional tote/brief type thingy.  The fabric bags I have tend to be well under $100, or gifts.

Today I'm using an Aldo shoulder bag that is a deep indigo ultrasuede with bronze grommets and studs.  I love this bag -- it is truly me, and probably what set me off on a higher-end bag search.  I think I've been using it for almost a year.






The other fabric bag I depend on occasionally is my Logstoff messenger bag that a friend bought for me in Germany.  I'd get lots of compliments and "where'd ya get that?" when I used this everyday.   This is similar to my style, but mine is bright yellow with grey underside and interior:




I really want to get another one of these.  While the material has held up really well, my sunshine-y yellow has become reeeeally dingy!


----------



## happy942

I own both types, although I've been considering lower-end bags less lately.  I have a few Banana Republic and Gap bags that I love.


----------



## SJ of AZ

Most of my collection is non-designer and inexpensive.  I'm gradually weeding out my lower quality bags for better ones.  Because I fall in love with the bag and not the designer, I've made some impulse buys that have proven to be really foolish.  It's no fun to have a handle break.  If that happens with an expensive bag, usually the company will stand behind their product.  If that happens with one of my Target bags that was on clearance, I am out of luck.


----------



## anilumagloire

luxemommy said:


> I have several Banana Republic leather bags that I absolutely cannot part with and a Beijo bag that I love and can't part with as well.  I think a true bag lover can appreciate something in a bag no matter the price point.


I love BR's bags too. They look so much more expensive than they actually are


----------



## Lululovebags

yes i have one, and it's great for rainy days!


----------



## TygerKitty

I love bags of all sorts!  I found an adorable bag on a vacation once... a black satin hobo with pink, white and black ribbons across the front and as tassels on one side.  I could probably sew it myself and it was only like $30!  It's a great memory and it is super adorable!  I think if you like the bag then don't worry about the brand!


----------



## TygerKitty

supko said:


> Oh yes! I pretty much never used to pay more than $40 for any bag, and I never really bought that many before my bag binge of 2008.
> 
> I probably would not buy a designer fabric bag unless it's a Gucci logo print one that reminds me of my mom, or some type of formal professional tote/brief type thingy. The fabric bags I have tend to be well under $100, or gifts.
> 
> Today I'm using an Aldo shoulder bag that is a deep indigo ultrasuede with bronze grommets and studs. I love this bag -- it is truly me, and probably what set me off on a higher-end bag search. I think I've been using it for almost a year.


 
That bag is GORGEOUS!  LOVE IT!


----------



## andee

http://www.shopnbc.com/SearchM/Defa...&prop=Handbags|281&prop=Brand|335&catprop=335

Check out these bags. Many are very high quality by designers who use a different name for the lines..


----------



## red30

I for one don't get they hype over having to have LV's, Gucci, Prada etc..  Yes they have nice bags and I own a couple, but I didn't buy them for the name, I bought them becaues I liked the design of the bag.  I have many lesser known and non high-end bags and I think I actually like buying those more.  For one with them being lesser known the chances of seeing my bag being carried by someone else is slim.  People think because the higher end bags cost so much that makes them exclusive and less likely to be seen everywhere, WRONG!!!  LV, Prada, Gucci, Hermes, Chole, YSL are getting knocked-off so often it is sometimes hard to tell the real from the fakes.  The more popular the bag the more likely it is to have a knock-off made like it.  Plus people keep equating quality with price, that is WRONG as well.  I have had a Coach bag for like 5 years that I still carry often and it has held up better than my LV Speedy.  My zipper in my LV tore up about 7 months after I got it and I hardly carried it, that was my occassional bag!!  Shoot I'm still a little upset about it til this day, spending all that money to have the bag tear up so quick!!!!  Anywho!!! It's fixed now, so that is all that matter!!!

But people need to really stop with this misconception that more money means better quality because it's not true!!!!!  You are paying for a name and that is all!!!

I love all my bags, I buy what I like and the less expensive the better.  As long as it looks good, is of great quality and I look good carrying it, I am all good no matter the price or whose name is stamped on it!!


----------



## Bag2beautyEvrae

I dont own any high end bags yet but due to coming here if DH said here is £800 to spend I would be just as confused as I am in a store with £50 bags. I love the Gucci 'babouska' but that is never going to happen. I will stick to my high street designer bags and love them.


----------



## baghag411

I own all different kinds of bags (several Coach's, Dooney, Minkoff, and one LV).  Last summer I got a LV knock-off (black canvas, multi-colored LV lettering, chain handle). . . I think I got it for $40.00 from a client who sells knock-offs.  ANYWAYS, I can't tell you how many people stopped me to ask me where I got my bag!!!!  I even went to the LV store when I was on vacation while I was using this knock-off and the sales clerk went nuts over it!  If you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Bag2beautyEvrae

You went into an LV store while using "The knock-off", isnt that like taking in a sexy lodger and snogging him infront of your husband? Couldnt you have had the bag taken off you to be destroyed there and then? The shame lol.


----------



## baghag411

Bag2beautyEvrae said:


> You went into an LV store while using "The knock-off", isnt that like taking in a sexy lodger and snogging him infront of your husband? Couldnt you have had the bag taken off you to be destroyed there and then? The shame lol.



LOL!  Believe me. . . I was not comfortable walking through the door.  It was an unplanned visit.  I was at this great mall and the LV store called to me. . . had to go in!!!!  On my latest trip to Los Angeles, I knocked over all the wallets at LV that they had displayed on their ends.  I'm surprised I haven't been banned yet.  :shame:


----------



## mcb100

Yes I have a whole drawerful of cheap handbags but honestly, I never use them and I should probably sell them. 

UGH.....I never use these non designer bags they just sit in my drawer but they're like emotional baggage, i can't get myself to sell them. One my grandmother bought me when I was little. One is one of those bright red bags with the sequins sewed on so they're kind of hanging off, (yaa I don't use these bags), and I bought it at this little table summers ago one summer night when I had an awesome time with my friend at this place. I believe it was either a fair that still went on at night, or a party or someplace. I have a Vera Bradley that my other grandmother gave me for Christmas and I really don't like it...idkk i'm just not into vera bradley bags or this particular one anyways but I can't get myself to sell it because it was a gift. And my aunt gave me a Kathy Van Zeeland one last Christmas and again, I don't really like Kathy purses but it was a gift and I can't get myself to get rid of it. 

There is purse (I'm sure you've seen these before) made almost entirely out of shells I bought when I was vacationing in Delaware, as well as one with palm trees on it I bought in Delaware, and there's one purse I bought in Florida.

I haven't used ANY of these purses at all. I just don't like them. Every year they sit in a drawer and that is where they stay the whole entire year, literally. But they have good memories in them, and for only that reason I just can't get rid of them.


----------



## GucciBella

I used to use a couple non-designers for work, but I realized that even at work I wanted to carry around something nice, so I splurged on this amazing patent tote and donated all my old ones. I can totally relate to the poster before me... in that the non-designer handbags I still do have are never used by me, but for some reason I have kept them, albeit in my closet, for years & years. I guess I see it as throwing $ and my teen years into the garbage. I have been giving a lot away to my younger cousin lately, though. She is a mini-me and even she won't take the really low-end stuff. That is when I get a wake-up call ("If a 7th grader doesn't want them, it's time to *let go*") and donate the bags. No matter what, I would never throw them away. I need to know someone is getting use of them. Plus, less old crap = more closet space for incoming new, beautiful bags!


----------



## iloveelmo

No. not all my bags are expensive designer bags.  I have several Balenciagas and LVs, Kate Spade, Prada and Gucci. For me it is not because they are expensive, it's about style and originality.  Recently I bought 2 handmade bags by "local" designers  (Vancouver designer Lemonade, and Ontario designer Jenna Rose)  The JR was $72.  I saw it in a magazine and it was love at first sight.  The other I got for 50% of...just $35 (my best bag deal ever).  I am crazy about both of them, and get compliments almost daily.  

They are proudly part of my wonderful and much loved bag collection.  My advice is to buy what your budget allows and bags that you love.

Enjoy!


----------



## vlore

Now that I think about it, I only own 1 non-designer/non-high end bag...and it's a fabric tote from Banana Republic which I purchased to use when I went on a cruise. The rest of my bag collection are: LV, Valentino, Gucci, Bal, Anya Hindmarch, YSL and BV:shame:


----------



## Bag2beautyEvrae

I am getting into hording already and I dont have any high end bags yet. Before I only used a bag for practicality and not design. It was either given to me or I purchased when there was a problem with an old 1. At the most cost me £20. Now I have over doubled my own bag allowance to £50 but Im finding it a struggle to find everything I want in that price. Fancy lining, multi pockets, hardware and a beautiful bag seems harder to find. If I up my own personal limit there will be no stopping me lol. I have already given a few of my less than £20 bags away to make room lol.


----------



## PyAri

I have too many from before I started designers.  They are cute in their own ways. I unfortunately never carry them and should be thinking about selling them to others that would give them the attention they need.


----------



## Amanda Diva

I own over 30 non-designer bags and 11 high end bags.

3 LV
1 Fendi
2 Juicy
5 Coach

Withing the last 3 years I got my 3LV bags (2 were gifts) and since then I have been neglecting allllll my other bags.  The Higher end bags are so addictive..


----------



## OlgaMUA

I have a nice mix.... what I carry on a particular day depends on my mood and where I am going. A child's birthday party in a park calls for one type of bag.. while a charity luncheon might call for another.

Olga


----------



## PinkBlossom

I love my low end purses like Nine West, Target, etc. I do like my occasional designer purses but I make sure it's a bargain and they're usually pre-owned and still in great condition. It's actually half the cost too.


----------



## sunglow

I have all types of bags. LV, Gucci, Marc Jacobs, Coach, MMK, and MbyMJ. I also have 2 Lucky Brands and a Steve Madden. My favorite cross-body came from Gap. I've gotten several wristlets from Target. I found some of my other non-designer bags at TJ Maxx/Marshall's and a few from Nordstrom. I love having variety and I'm not dedicated to any designer or brand.


----------



## tastefashion

yea both! but I do not carry the non designer bags anymore but I still keep them in my closet!


----------



## DisCo

Yes I have a few non-designer purses that are genuine leather and have actually started to use them more often lately.  Sometimes I just want to carry something people don't recognise.


----------



## love_miu

Have donated most of my non-designer bag except for one from UO, which I love and remind me of a particularly memorable work trip. I need to bring it to the cobbler for stitching, tho. The shoulder strap has come slightly apart from carrying too many heavy things.


----------



## DizzyFairy

when i am in Hk, i buy a few cheap bags... which is approx 20 AUD

they are of no brand.. they are usually pvc bags.. which are quite sturdy


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Heck yeah. I only have 10 bags/purses and 7 of them are non-designer, less-than-$50 stuff. They're sturdy and cool and I use them far more often--don't have to freak out every time I bump or scuff them. Love 'em!


----------



## Olivka

Of course  Loop NYC bags, Pacha, Guess, Diesel .. or Guees and Diesel are regarded to be the high-end brand?


----------



## alouette

I think Guess and Diesel are considered non-designer.  Premier designer/high-end designers imo are big houses like Chanel, Prada, Balenciaga, Bottega Veneta, Celine, etc.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I used to but since I started collecting designer bags I have donated them or sold them. I don't see the point in keeping them when I never use them anymore.


----------



## Cocolo

I still have all my non-designer bags (mostly guess, big buddha) sitting in their dust bags  on the opposite side of my closet, and I pull them out for rainy- snowy days.  Or if I don't want my good bags going with me, to a concert, or movie where they might not have their own seat.   But I don't see myself buying anymore of them.   I still love them in my own way, and don't hesitate to use them when I need a lesser bag.


----------



## BgaHolic

I am eyeing an unknown designer who was advertised on TPF.  Most of all my designer/non designer bags, I've given to DD or away since I no longer wear them.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Tons! I really like Urban Outfitters bags.


----------



## GOALdigger

everything but my coach that I got as a gift a long time ago and can count on one hand how many times I've worn it. Personally, I'm quite found of inspired bags. The same style better price. i have  handbagADD i can't wear the same bag for more than three days straight.


----------



## KatNW1

I have a Coach signature in black (I need a new black bag; I'm getting sick of this one) and a HUGE buttery, lusciously soft leather, butterscotch colored Fossil that I got for a stupidly cheap price at a military exchange (the retail on it was something like $400 - I paid 1/4 of that). But while they're not as high-end as a couple I'm coveting right now (and as some have mentioned, aren't considered "high-end" by some folks), they're good bags with their own merits and I've had them both for a long time.

Oh, and I have a quilted backpack I bought at Belks department store in North Carolina that's not a Vera Bradley - but I get lots of compliments on it. It came in handy for the last two months after I broke my right wrist - carrying a shoulder bag in a right-armed cast is a pain!

I remember when I saved and scrimped to buy my first Coach - the classic leather backpack (which, for some stupid reason, I later gave away like a moron). You can bet I felt like I'd just purchased a Valentino that day!

I'm a sucker for good leather, regardless of the price tag - and a bag obsession is a bag obsession, regardless of the price tag. I'm lucky in that I can afford really nice things now - but I get no less excited about thrift store finds and well-made bargains from Target than I used to.


----------



## sowingseason

Absolutely! I have three MbyMJ bags I've purchased (one from eBay, one from my parents as a birthday gift, one with part of a bonus I got from work) but all of them were within the $250-$450 range, even when paying full price. I have two older Coach bags that were also gifts as well, and one Michael by Michael Kors clutch from the outlet. Before I had a full-time job, I had plenty of bags that were from Gap, Target, H&M and one amazing one that came to my study abroad program in London (it was PVC and I wanted it to be kind of indestructible from the elements) from Old Navy of all places that got tons of compliments and cost barely anything. 
Now, I mix in my more expensive bags with the less expensive ones.

I think it's all about what works for you and what your preferences are. I know a ton of ladies here love LV, but I think between living in an area where fakes are easily acquired and the fact that the logo is easily visible that it's not my preference. And I find Hermes bags gorgeous, but to me extremely overpriced. But hey, props to the ladies who rock them.


----------



## imlvholic

Hah! I thought I'll never go back to mid-range/ non-designer bags after all these high ends in my collection, but I just bought my first Dooney Bourke Alto bag yesterday in Red Saddle bag. The quality on there Alto line is really impressive, Made in Italy, gorgeous Classic designs, clean & simple look. 

I really love this but bought the RED in the store: http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49144


----------



## chloeleelee

The only designer bags I own are probably michael kors or coach which aren't really considered designer bags. I've ordered some leather bags off korean shopping web-sites and have received many comments on them - whether at work or when I'm out with friends. They are unique designs since i don't even like knock-offs. I am more of buy real or non-designer bags that have good quality.


----------



## imlvholic

imlvholic said:


> Hah! I thought I'll never go back to mid-range/ non-designer bags after all these high ends in my collection, but I just bought my first Dooney Bourke Alto bag yesterday in Red Saddle bag. The quality on there Alto line is really impressive, Made in Italy, gorgeous Classic designs, clean & simple look.
> 
> I really love this but bought the RED in the store: http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49144



Here's my RED SADDLE Bag... Sorry, I can't help it, I posted this bag everywhere, I really love it!


----------



## nuhtalie

Im 20yrs young too and I have a minimum wage job on the weekends, but i tend to save up if i want a really nice bag? Sometimes Gucci has sales which are a real bargain if you head in and see something you like. But other than that, no its not always high end bags that Im into. I tend to go for quality and style even if they arent exactly high end. My first 'expensive' i bought was a Juicy Couture bag which I had earnt when i first had my part time job at the age of 16. My everyday bag that i use alot that doesnt require alot of babysitting would be my Fossil leather bag. 
I think high end bags are just for those special occasions or as an accessory when you want to dress up your outfit. I have a few Gucci bags, but I dont wear them that often as I feel its abit dressy?
 Other than that i think quality and style is what i look for even if it costs a little bit more and it doesnt have to be high end designer.


----------



## lakeshow

yes, most definitely! i'm from a blue collar family and i'm a 21 yr old university student so 90% of my bags are not designer. lately i've been using a black aldo bag, a silver tote i just got from the Gap and a harajuku lovers tote for school


----------



## Hucci

As a student, I invested in a Rugby North America weekend bag for school/city/travel

http://www.m0851.com/webstore/ENG-weekend-bag-leather-bags-BALWE20

Until very recently, it was my everyday bag for 9 years. They've since changed their company name, switched up the finish on the top grain leather they use and it's more around $100 more to buy the same bag today. 

I calculated my cost per wear over the years, it works out to be about $0.14 for every day I've used it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

After 2 years of only designer bags, now I have a non high-end designer bag from DKNY! I'm kinda proud of my self now


----------



## joy&lv

Yes, quite a few. (I have really thin them out though, I used to have more.) I am none discriminatory. I purchase bags that I love and is functional. So the occasion arises I use them. I do a few more designer bags vs. none designer bags, now than before.


----------



## moonlightfairy_

i own some bree, braunbüffel, boss and marcopolo bags

especial the bree bags a great for everyday.


----------



## weezer

dangerouscurves said:


> After 2 years of only designer bags, now I have a non high-end designer bag from DKNY! I'm kinda proud of my self now


 I think your new DKNY bag is beautiful! (I recall seeing your pic of this bag somewhere in one of the threads), it is no wonder people stare at it!

I have been using my large black pebbled leather Longchamp hobo bag a lot these days. I bought it last year for travel purposes but I've found that its pretty good for everyday use as well.
That and my old Gerard Darel 24 heure black bag are my favorite non high-end bags.


----------



## Princess Garnet

None of the bags & accessories I own are high end, they're all mid-end for me. I have Rebecca Minkoff, Treesje, Linea Pelle and Coach. I love high end bags but I would never buy them. Mid end suits me better.


----------



## kellykapoor

My latest bag is this Mulberry Alexa Wanna-be by Melie Bianco.  It is not leather, was under $100 and I like it anyway.  It will be a great bag for rainy days, zoo days, park days and any other time I need my hands free or don't want to risk ruining my nicer bags.


----------



## missgiannina

yes i still own my guess, rampage, and other unknown brands.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I have some. In fact, I believe that if you are a true 'fashion' person, you can recognize that it is about the style, artistry, and quality, and not about the name. There are a lot of good quality, no-name Italian brands (as well as American and English) out there. Being non-designer doesn't necessarily mean being 'cheap' in quality. And sometimes I like my mid-range-bought-on-clearance handbags that I can throw around haphazardly (something I would never do with my designer bags). They look 'broken-in' that way


----------



## angelastoel

the only non-designer bag I own is this zara clutch, I don't wear it very often, but sometimes I like it, the quality for such a cheap bag is nice (it's even real leather)


----------



## Black Elite

baghag411 said:


> I own all different kinds of bags (several Coach's, Dooney, Minkoff, and one LV).  Last summer I got a LV knock-off (black canvas, multi-colored LV lettering, chain handle). . . I think I got it for $40.00 from a client who sells knock-offs.  ANYWAYS, I can't tell you how many people stopped me to ask me where I got my bag!!!!  I even went to the LV store when I was on vacation while I was using this knock-off and the sales clerk went nuts over it!  If you like it, that's all that matters.



I must give you credit for going into the store wearing a fake. That's so bold. 

I own a handful of lower-end bags, but as long as they're of a good quality and serve their purpose, I'm all over it! 

The one kind of bag I WON'T buy is faux leather bags. Don't know why, just feels like a thick plastic bag to me.


----------



## lilpursekitty

Of course.  I used to own designer bags, but I'm just not in a profession where I can be carrying around expensive bags.  Now I try to buy leather bags in classic shapes.  I don't worry about the designer, really.


----------



## misshcouture

I used to have a lot of lower end bags but I got rid of them. I don't even like my Juicy Couture bags anymore!


----------



## pickle

that's all I own, I won't buy high end.


----------



## Dee.

I used to own a few Louis vuitton but sold them to pay for more important things.
I usually just stick to bags under $200 now, something a student can afford.


----------



## pinay28

Yeah, I have a H&M, Promod and a Mango bag.


----------



## heather123

Since there have been a few showers where I live, I'm carrying a Peter Pilotto for Kipling nylon bag. And a few weeks ago I bought a black leather satchel by Warehouse. I find it refreshing to take a break sometimes from premier designers. I need a fix of both!


----------



## chikapinku

Definitely. I own lots of Mimco bags, a few Rebecca Minkoff, a Wittner bag and some completely no-name totes I got for a few dollars somewhere along the line. I buy my bags based on the quality and the aesthetics. Unfortunately all the aesthetics I've been admiring lately are premier. Sigh!


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

I have a couple of guess bags from when I was a young teen, a canvas tote from forever21 I use for schoolbooks and some random, handmade cloth bags bought from a stall during a vacation to the Middle East. 
I also recently received a silver clutch from some random store as a gift because I thought it was cuter than a lot of designer bags out there.

But to be really honest the cheapest "designer" I use on a daily basis is Coach. It's good for bad weather.
I honestly Prefer LV  as my everyday bag.
I've just grown out of cheaper brands for most part. 
I honestly do find designer bags are much better value..LV lasts forever. My mum has some from 20+ years ago that still look quite good.


----------



## Ppufi

I only own Vera Bradley and other no brand purses.  I am satisfied with my VB though!


----------



## ellief

Dee. said:


> I used to own a few Louis vuitton but sold them to pay for more important things.
> I usually just stick to bags under $200 now, something a student can afford.



I'm not a student... but DITTO!

I had some LV bags and just realized I really don't need an expensive bag and would prefer to spend my money on other things.  I still love the quality of the high end bags, but my lifestyle really does not match up with them.

I love my Lucky Brand bag I'm carrying right now.  Under $200 and fits every aspect of my daily lifestyle at the moment!


----------



## pursewatch

I have a few LLBean boat totes.


----------



## OMG3kids

I mostly carry leather bags, of any brand, as long as the quality is good.  I try to snag them at TJ Maxx, Ross, etc.  I have a few authentic Juicy Couture bags (purchased at the JC store) because I like the styling, but I got them on sale (like $60 a piece) and don't think they're worth the $200 full retail.  I have some nice leather bags by The Sak (also from TJM or Ross) and get more compliments on those than I do on my Juicy bags.  LOL!!


----------



## lily25

I have a cream organic cotton satchel in nautical theme and a coral straw tote for the beach from H&M. I love their eco line and I would never spend more than 30-40 euro on a beach bag. Both are gorgeous bags!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I have a black microfiber tote bag that I bought for $10 at Ann Taylor. I absolutely love it! It's very stylish and perfect for bad weather.


----------



## tiggycat

I have a black Jansport tote that I'm very pleased with quality-wise - but I don't use it much because I don't like open top bags (weather and security reasons).


----------



## kaitydid

Most of my bags are non-designer. 

I have a couple of bags from Forever 21 and a couple of bags from the Disney Vault store in Downtown Disney at Disneyland. I got a couple of tote bags at Abercrombie & Fitch and another tote at Gilly Hicks. I have a JanSport mini backpack I got as a gift from a friend and a tote bag from Target. I got a clutch at Payless. A teacher gave me a large clutch (given out as part of a goodie bag) from a women's health convention she volunteered at. I bought a Rosetti purse while shopping at Kohl's one day. I'm sure many more non-designer bags will be purchased in the future!

So as you can see, I'm definitely not one of the lucky ones who can afford to own a lot of high-end designer bags!

I do have a Coach bag and a Dooney & Bourke bag, though. I'm currently saving up for another Coach. I'm lusting for something Chanel and Burberry (as well as other bags from different designers!). But I'm about to go to college in the fall, so unless I win the lottery or marry someone rich or something, there is no way I can afford high-end designer bags right now. I would love to, sure, but it's not in my means.

Honestly, though, I love bags!  If I have the money and I see a bag I like, I'll buy it, whether it's designer or not. The only bags I refuse to buy are fakes because I firmly believe that if you want to have that particular designer in your closet then you should save up until you can buy it. (Besides the fact that fakes are illegal!) Other than that, I'll buy any bag that catches my eye as long as I have the money to pay for it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

My patent J Crew satchel is my horrible rainy weather throw around bag...


----------



## LabelLover81

I have a blue canvas Marc by Marc that cost $30.  I use it for groceries and dry cleaning.  Does that count?


----------



## NagaJolokia

Yes. I have 3 Leaders In Leather bags (I gave one away to SO's mother), an Elite Models logo satchel (pictured but mine's white with black piping instead), and a no-name ninja star bag that I bought usually for costume-y or otherwise imaginative events. 

I have mostly mid-range bags and a few high-end ones.  "Designer" seems pretty subjective and technically about 80 percent of the bags that I currently own are designer, with just a few of those being high-end as I own mostly mid-range.


----------



## leighasue

I don't own any "high-end" bags, although I'd like to own a LV or Reed Krakoff! Personally I consider my Coach and Dooney to be designer bags even though they're not high-end. Besides Coach and Dooney I also own and use a Vera Bradley bag, Harajuku Lovers, Fossil, a few handmade bags from The Funky Bag Lady (Etsy seller), LeSportsac, a handbag and a tote from Old Navy, an LL Bean tote, and several different totes from B&BW (can you tell I have a thing for totes??). I also have Steve Madden, Etienne Aigner, Tignanello (sp?),  Nine West, Wilson's Leather, and others in a pile that I plan to donate or sell soon because I don't use them anymore. I love all sorts of bags!


----------



## OMG3kids

I'd like to add that I don't really consider my Juicy Couture bags to be "designer." I *love* them, but they're not _haute couture_ by any means.  LOL!!


----------



## labelwhore04

I have a bunch of non designer bags, they were all i would buy before i recently became fascinated with designer. I have a bunch of bags from aldo, urban outfitters and alot of vintage bags. Ever since my obsession with designer, i can't buy synthetic, mass produced anymore. But i would never give up my one of a kind, vintage finds. There's something so great about owning a pre-loved bag that you know NOBODY else has. Designer is fabulous and all but it's nice to have a few, unique pieces that are exclusive


----------



## Jessi319

Ammietwist said:


> I've got quite a few, and they're from Le Sport Sac (I get a ton of compliments on that one), Stone Mountain, L.L. Bean...etc.
> 
> I sold designer bags at one time (LV, BV, Chanel, Prada...and the like), and I can honestly say that price does NOT equal quality, and designer does NOT mean better. A lot of designer stuff is simply junk, and yet it sells. You wouldn't believe how often us sales associates would just shake our head after making a sale. We couldn't believe the bag sold, and sold at a high price.


 
I've never bought a full price designer bag.  I love Coaches but usually find them at a thrift shop.  I find your observation as a sales person very interesting!!  I always kind of felt like the need to own a high end designer label is kind of an "emperor's new clothes" syndrome.  I find a lot of the priciest bags kind of ugly !!   But there are some beauties too...sigh....but I refuse to fork over a mortgage payment for a bag.  I have gorgeous Tignanellos, Fossils, SAKS, etc. and they didn't cost much at all!!


----------



## DeanaCal

I don't own any high end bags, or even any mid-range bags!  I just don't have the money, but I am lusting after a few Coach and D&B's I've seen online lately.  Ironically, my two favorite bags I'm carrying at the moment - a purple tote/satchel thingy that I got on clearance at Target for about $15 (it's just big enough to carry all my stuff plus my NookColor) and a small black leather Nine West shoulder bag that I absolutely LOVE, and my 9-year-old daughter found it at a yard sale around the corner from our house - for TWO dollars!!!


----------



## temo

labelwhore04 said:


> There's something so great about owning a pre-loved bag that you know NOBODY else has. Designer is fabulous and all but it's nice to have a few, unique pieces that are exclusive


 

I *so* agree.


----------



## grietje

I have a soft grey leather satchel I bought in Paris in 2009.  It's quite luxe looking--thick soft leather--simple styling and there's no brand name. I paid 75 Euros for it.  I also have a Dooney.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

I have a lot of non designer bags I used for work but now I'm a SAHM I use my non designer for travelling. Even though they're non designer they seem to be very durable - no loose stitching or rips unlike some of my designer bags that I've only used a few times with their loose stitching.


----------



## windycityaj

Yup, I do. Just bought a handmade lether bag from a seller on Etsy. I love it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Only Longchamp Planetes. The rest of my non-designer bag either I have donated them or sold them. They are taking too much space and I never carry them anymore.


----------



## scrpo83

Yes I have..My Brown Leather Shoulder Bag from Zara. I use it when I'm travelling as it is very spacious..


----------



## Mitzy

I thought I had posted in here before but can't find it.

One of my favorite bags ever was a Steve Madden black leather bag that I am getting rid of because my cat sprayed in it when we were getting ready to move. I think he was a bit upset. Poor kitty.

Anyway I sooo cannot get the smell out! It was just the right size and I loved it. 

I just replaced it with a Mark Ecko bag that is just as nice, the leather that is, but not as big.

The Madden bag was about $79, the ME was $30, both from TJ Maxx.


----------



## jroger1

Yes, I can fall just as easily for a cheap bag as an expensive designer one.  I picked up this light green bucket bag last weekend at Marshall's.  Love the color, the super soft leather and easy bucket style.  The brand is Innue, made in Italy $89.


----------



## missjoisu

almost all of my bags are non-designer  most are from charles & keith and esprit (well, i'm just a student!).


----------



## Glitzerland

I have one designer bag, a speedy. I have one Diesel bag that I use for uni, one vintage chanel bucket bag but I don't know if it authentic or not. I have one clutch that was about $100 that I use for going out, another clutch that was more like $20, and 2 vintage clutches that I adore. I love designer bag but as a student I can't afford to get a collection. I love vintage bags. They are affordable and if you get the right ones- amazing leather, they are well made and durable. To be honest I don't think I will buy more bags from the high street anymore as I think the quality is bad. I'd rather get a nice vintage one or save up for a 2nd designer bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

I have a Lucky bag I found on clearance and I had a Macy's gift card so I probably paid around 50.00 out of pocket for it.  That bag has been AWESOME!  I carried it to Disney, through monsoon like thunderstorms, all winter and I still received compliments on it, lol!!  It's my "go to" bag.  

I also adore vintage bags.  I have a vintage Gucci that you would never know it's a Gucci, it's square black I think patent leather, just beautiful.  I strutted around the supermarket with that bad boy back in the day  (I'm a SAHM, lol)


----------



## rainkiss_cher

i have 2 crossbody leather bags i bought online... the brand name doesn't ring a bell but they are good quality.  Love them!


----------



## rainkiss_cher

jroger1 said:


> Yes, I can fall just as easily for a cheap bag as an expensive designer one.  I picked up this light green bucket bag last weekend at Marshall's.  Love the color, the super soft leather and easy bucket style.  The brand is Innue, made in Italy $89.


I have been looking at the bags at Marchall's and wondering if its worth to buy those imported bags there.  Nice bag u have here...


----------



## hardymem

I too love bags but don't have the glamarous bank account to buy them all.  I own 1 Dooney, 1 Botkier, 1 Bryna Nicole and one LAMB.  The rest are bags that I love but are not considered designer.  Nevertheless I lust over everyone else's collection and save my money for the ones I really want.  I would rather have one bag I saved for and used than 50 $1000 dollar bags that sit in a room that I don't even carry.  You are not alone dear.


----------



## heather123

Since my most recent clearout I'd say I now only have two or three non-designer/high-end bags. I decided to downsize and the axe fell on a few non-designers where I came across loose threads, sloppy workmanship, etc. I gave those bags to Animal Welfare. Despite my intentions I'm always drawn to designers (often high-end). I just like the feeling that goes with carrying them. Plus I never pay full price so it's win-win!


----------



## Jessi319

jroger1 said:


> Yes, I can fall just as easily for a cheap bag as an expensive designer one. I picked up this light green bucket bag last weekend at Marshall's. Love the color, the super soft leather and easy bucket style. The brand is Innue, made in Italy $89.


 
I really like this bag!  Great Value


----------



## heather123

A non-designer bag I love is the faux leather 'Rocco' bag I picked up from Naf-Naf, France. It has a real leather look but is very lightweight and cost me less than fifty euros. But it has been an exception. Most of my expensive bags were bought years ago, in the days when I thought only leather would do. Since they still look great (apart from my ancient Prada) I feel it was a false economy on my part to flirt with most of the 'cheap' leather bags I have bought in the past few months. I still hanker after a Matt & Nat bag but haven't seen any where I live. Pity, as I'm starting to think that faux leather is the way to go if I want to spend less. So long as the quality is there. At least I still have my coated canvas Orla Kiely and Gucci coated canvas tote.


----------



## rainrowan

I've got the following non high end bags:

Stone Mountain 3-way crossbody*
Tarnish slouchy satchel*
Vera Bradley Simply Violet small duffel*
Steve Madden rosette satchel
Marc Ecco belt bag*
Liz Claiborne jacquard hobo
Rosetti hobo
2 Big Buddha Monet bags*
Anne Klein tote bag
assorted vintage Coach bags from working days

I've purged a lot of bags over the years and I use the ones asterisked more than the others.


----------



## PollyPip

I like my Tignanello bags esp my Green one, and use Kiplings for travel being light some make great flight bags


----------



## taniherd

Yep I sure do.  
Lucky Brand, Lacoste, & Steve Madden


----------



## shaniita

Lululemon - I love their bags and totes, even for non-sporting uses.


----------



## jenniland85

I have bags from Topshop !


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I have a lot of cheapie bags- from various stores like the gap, h&m etc.  If its a nice looking bag/clutch ill buy it.


----------



## Mediana

Sure, I have a few but I have to say that they are not acquired recently.


----------



## LoveandNars

I own several.  My fav handbag is actually this leather crossbody with chain fringe details.  Its only about 60, but its been a staple in my wardrobe for a while.  

http://www.shopakira.com/products/chain-fringe-leather-clutch-in-cement.html


----------



## Cait

I have a couple of clutches from non-contemporary/non-Premier lines - 1 each from UO, Zara, and H&M, and a couple of totes from The Bay & Anthropologie I use for school.


----------



## Tomsmom

LoveandNars said:


> I own several. My fav handbag is actually this leather crossbody with chain fringe details. Its only about 60, but its been a staple in my wardrobe for a while.
> 
> http://www.shopakira.com/products/chain-fringe-leather-clutch-in-cement.html


 

Love this bag!


----------



## platinum_girly

Just got this Bal inspired bag, i love it!


----------



## Jessi319

platinum_girly said:


> Just got this Bal inspired bag, i love it!


 
very pretty!


----------



## castanha

I dont own any designer but I am looking to buy a designer wallet to get me started


----------



## castanha

I have one lululemon and love it to bits


----------



## cfca22

When I was younger I only owned Guess purses. Now I only like to purchases Coach, MK, LV...


----------



## Mak Maria

I'm also new to PurseForum. I'm a purse/handbag lover too. Just like anyone of you, I can't explain why & how I addicted to bags, maybe it's called "inspiration & passion".

I have loads of bags, which include high-end e.g. Chanel, Fendi, LV etc. and non-branded items as well. I truly believed that a passionated bags lover will love to buy & carry all kinds of bags, no matter they are branded item of not. Non pricy bags are also having their fabulous design & also trendy as well.

So, ladies, just go by your instinct & continue for your purse hunt!


----------



## Mak Maria

Hi, everyone,

My dream bag is Balenciaga RH City, black, & I'm now working on my research & more knowledge on the bag. At first, I would like to buy a used one via Ebay, but, no luck at all, it seems that the one with good condition is still pricy & not much choice for color. Hence, I decided to buy one from Retail. Because of it cost, I will sure to do more homework before I invest, right?

Good luck for my purse hunt!


----------



## lilislandstyle

I own hardly any "high end" bags. Any I do want, or buy, I want because they are beautiful/beautifully-made bags and not because they have expensive designer logos emblazoned all over them. The majority of my bags cost less than $200, some are unique new or vintage finds. I have a fantastic wooden beaded bag I got at a second hand store for $10. I recently got a beautiful colourful leather flowered bag from a local designer that gets compliments everywhere I go. Yes, designer bags can be amazing, but I would never overlook a cheaper unique piece either.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Most recently, my non-designer bags have come from a few favorite Etsy sellers. I can't think of the last time I purchased a non-designer bag from a store.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Cute! where did you purchase that? 



platinum_girly said:


> Just got this Bal inspired bag, i love it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Knowingly buying fake bags... So not what this forum is about.





baghag411 said:


> I own all different kinds of bags (several Coach's, Dooney, Minkoff, and one LV). Last summer I got a LV knock-off (black canvas, multi-colored LV lettering, chain handle). . . I think I got it for $40.00 from a client who sells knock-offs. ANYWAYS, I can't tell you how many people stopped me to ask me where I got my bag!!!! I even went to the LV store when I was on vacation while I was using this knock-off and the sales clerk went nuts over it! If you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Kangxiao

Really beautiful


----------



## xtine74

Am just a newbie here, i've finally admitted my overwhelming desire for bags beyond my means!  I mainly lust Mulberry but to be honest anything nice would do!  So far i've progressed from standard UK highstreet to the likes of Tommy Hilfiger, Guess, DKNY, Radley and my one MAJOR splurge was on a beautiful Bulgari black leather beauty !  I'm worried i've become a snaub already and i've not even properly on what i know will be my addiction yet !


----------



## KittyLouise

I currently have a few... from various places, Topshop, H&M, Paul's Boutique.


----------



## cherryrcll

Of course!!!! It doesnt matter how much or what brand it is!!!! Its the quality and how cute it will be whenever i match it with my clothes! I even have those hello kitty and mickey mouse bags!! It doesnt matter at all!!!! As long as it makes u happy and makes u feel look so pretty  and cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

Jessi319 said:


> very pretty!


 
Thankyou babe 



Bag Fetish said:


> Cute! where did you purchase that?


 
I bought it from a local market stand, i managed to haggle the price down to £15 bargain!


----------



## Luxinlex

Yes, i can only afford Nine West bags when I was just starting my career. But, they served me well and I still love them.


----------



## missy_g

I try to stick to "designer" bags but I will use bags that have no brand, or are a lower brand.  I have a bag from Francescas that I fell in love with.  I have gotten A LOT of compliments on it and it's made pretty well.  It has a small tear in the lining but I have designer bags that have gotten lining tears.

I really like the quality of Coach.  They are decent bags and have a decent price tag.  

I have been trying to convince myself to buy a Louis Vuitton but after looking at pictures of "used" bags on ebay I don't know if I want to.  All the used Louis Vuittons I have seen are in really bad shape and unusable.  I don't know if they were rough handled or they just fall apart but some bags look horrible.  Also they don't seem to be easy to rehab and it's expensive to get things replaced.  I think for the price of Louis Vuitton bags they should offer some kind of warranty or allow you to replace the handles and zipper pulls once they become really dirty or break.  Also why does the lining of Louis Vuitton bags become sticky and crappy?  Ugh....I love the look of Louis Vuitton but stuff like that is putting me off from buying one.  

Anyway I'm rambling.

I will buy a non name brand bag for using if it rains, on vacation etc.  I have a bag I call my hippy bag that is just a plain blue cloth crossbody that zips closed.  I bought it from www.gypsyrose.com and sometimes it's my favorite bag to use.


----------



## Elsie87

Like 90% of my bags are high end but I've kept a few non-high end bags as well (Guess, Mango, Zara) for when it's not appropriate to carry one.


----------



## lady14sdm

I have a Relic hobo and I love it! Not high-end but highly my style!


----------



## astromantic

Yup. I own Fossil, Esprit and Roots bags (mainstream brands, nothing designer about them). I also own bags from brands I've never heard of, usually picked up from Winners. My designer bags are typically mid-range fashion brands (Coach, Mandarina Duck, Rabeanco). I don't own any premium bags mostly because I can't part with my money that way, or put another way, I'm not rolling in the big dough just yet to feel comfortable to purchase the Premier Designer bags. I'll never say never but in the foreseeable future, I don't think I'll be owning a high-end designer purse.


----------



## ahowe07

Most of mine are coach bought on sale or factory outlet. I am looking at buying a super large one for school from ebay for my school bags. I use purses less but huge bags more because it's usually all or nothing for me, so I need a big bag for school.


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

It took me years to take the plunge. Its a thing that make me feel exceptional


----------



## Ais

I havent yet taken the plunge and bought anything from the big names (LV, Gucci, Dior).  Most of my bags are DKNY, followed closely by Nine West, with a smattering of H&M and no-name purses.


----------



## beadazzle

While I do own a few high end designer bags, I buy bags because I like them not because of the name. That's why it bugs me a little when people put down bags that are not designer, after all, I have always believed that high end designer bags are over-priced.  These are my non-designer bags that I own and quite enjoy using.

Two Fino bags that I purchased when I went home to visit the Philippines:


----------



## beadazzle

My most favorite, Roots all leather tote. Several years old but I still in excellent shape and functional.


----------



## beadazzle

My Ralph Lauren classic, black tote.


----------



## beadazzle

And my very stylish briefcase designed by my favorite up and coming designer in the PI.


----------



## beadazzle

And my trusty, Coach tote bag that I love because of the size and how much room it has.


----------



## Honeylicious

The only premier brand I have is Bal.  The other bags I have are Fossil, CK.. a Burberry BL, even from Topshop
This is one of my trusty non designer bag that I got from Taiwan back in 2008.  I believe it's lamb skin, it's so soft, so chewy yet durable.  It has a purple interior lining which I love


----------



## rabbits

just bought this shopper - the colourful piggies cheer me up. 
the bag holds a ton!


----------



## gabz

i own a few coach and longchamp. also have one roots xbody and a kipling satchel


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

I have gold ands silver matching Liz Claiborne monogram totes that I got from Ross. I also have a cute red leather bag that is a hand-me-down from my mom and a random no-name monogram canvas black bag that is falling apart and pieces of thread are hanging everywhere, but I'm too lazy to get rid of. I only use these bags when running errands or when going to work and I don't have time to change into a nicer bag, but i try not taking them anywhere decent. I don't use my designer bags anywhere near enough, though.


----------



## Aluxe

My cheapest bags were my Kenneth Cole bags from law school. Don't use those anymore though. As per bags I use, my cheapest used to be Cole Haan bags (use one satchel and a cute satin clutch, another is stored for DD). 

However, I just bought a PVC bag from Nordstrom for rainy days and the beach. Got it on sale for pretty cheap. Also got a straw clutch from Target. My first bag purchase from that store and I hope it holds up, but for $25, it just needs to hold up the one time I use it. It would have paid for itself by then.


----------



## cellberry

Yep! Just bought this baby at the thrift store for $1.50. Not designer but she carries plenty! ha ha (Rosetti)


----------



## zippy14u

My workhorse is a Brio Amanda


----------



## rainrowan

I have a ton of vintage Coach. 
Latico Cris Cris is my GO-TO bag for now 

I don't use the following much but I purchased them for good looks or form etc.:

Liz Claiborne hobo (good jacquard fabric)
Tarnish satchel from Nordstrom's 
Vera Bradley duffel
Rossetti (good linings)
Red Marc Ecko (silky nylon)
Big Buddha (x2) backup chain bag
Rioni (fantastic workmanship)


----------



## Its Me Kimmie V

I sure do! 99% of my bags are non designer


----------



## ddgladiva

sesrup said:


> _Hi._
> 
> _I'm new to the site. I am indeed a purse lover but I'll admit there isn't a bag in my "collection" that exceeds 85 bucks. I am a college student 20 yrs young, with a small min. wage job on weekends. The majority of my money goes towards saving for tuition, food and clothes--bare necessities. I see many of you, well most of you are into LV, Gucci, Fendi and other major high-end designer bags. Well do any of you own bags of the total opposite....lets say...Nine West, Tommy Hilfiger, Steve Madden, Baby Phat---brands of that caliber? Let's go a little lower Payless purses, Walmart purses ? Or are you simply only into high-end bags?_


But of course !  I have a few designer bags but plenty of non-designer ones too. I basically purchase a bag if I like the way it looks, for it's funtionality and if it's a good quality over who the designer is


----------



## Khalea2012

I really love bags a lot but so confused on spotting an authentic or inauthentic ones..
are Vintage  Gucci bags really have YKK zipper  or A GUCCI engraved under the zip only ....???
OR Does a new Edition of Gucci Authentic bags has no YKK zip but  just only GUCCI word engraved under the zipper??? which is which???
pls help me for my queries guys,...thank you


----------



## bagchicky

Most of you probably wouldn't of heard of it as its a popular Australian brand, but I have 11 "mimco" bags, they each range from $350-$500AUD. I'm thinking all that money could of got me an LV!
So atm I am trying to decide which one will be my first lv bag, either the speedy 25 or hampstead pm both in damier azur.

I also have a couple of juicy coutures & guess,.

Anyway if you want to check out mimco, the website is http://www.mimco.com.au/
Xx


----------



## eunaddict

Yup, guess, old navy and a few from Winners...canadian. equivalent of Ross?


----------



## Love4MK

Not really, no.  I'm kind of a label whore when it comes to bags.  I have a few non-label bags but I just don't use them.  I spoiled myself, lol!


----------



## plumaplomb

I use a Lesportsac for my lunch sack.


----------



## agirlandheryarn

I just bought a "The SAK" bag two days ago!  I love it!  It's one of their bags from the past they're bringing back again  It reminded me of a bag I had in high school that I loved!  I've carried it for the past two days.  It was $42 at Dillard's (with an extra %15 off).  My husband didn't want me to get it at first since I have some pretty nice "high end" bags.  I am so glad I got it!  I love it!  In my opinion, if you are a true bag lover you don't let designer or price be your guide.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

If the theory is that Coach is non-designer, then yes. All of my bags are non-designer. I have a bunch of Coach.

Then my big travel bags are Victoria's Secret.

And I have a couple of Hollister totes.

And a Roxy backpack.

Oh well.


----------



## bigtimebaglady

I have 2 B Makowsky bags, really nice quality leather / workmanship for the price, 2 Coach bags, 2 Tignanello bags and a slew of bags from Target, mostly to cart around stuff that could possibly damage a good bag (like bottled water, for example). If water spills on the Target bag, I don't much care. But on leather? Been there, done that.

Oh and I almost forgot my most recent "non-designer" bag, a very nice UGG Doctor's Satchel. At over $300, it's right up there with Coach price-wise. Love the rich brown suede.


----------



## pickle

I don't have any designer bags at all, either low or mid range.


----------



## maddy808

I have Sanrio hello kitty bags and le sport sac tokidoki bags.


----------



## PollyPip

This is one I love, got in TKMax clearence  awhile back ... think its called Ingrid its by Kipling, lovely soft leather.


----------



## phlnadia

I have two lucky brand bag the patchwork as seen on ugly betty and the same one in black. I also own a couple steve madden bags


----------



## PrincessBailey

I consider Coach a designer. I have candywrapper bags, bags from other places and bags like Ed Hardy and Guess?.


----------



## AngelaMM

The "least" designer bags I own are Kate Spade & Longchamp bags, some people would say they are some people wouldn't. That is not to say I don't own any non-expensive bags! The two are not mutually exclusive if you're willing to hunt around for vintage bags. I have two Valentino bags circa 1960s one lizard and one toile de v patterns and they were both less than 70 dollars and mint condition. I think some vintage bags are just made better than bags now. Trust me you can have your cake and eat it too when it comes to purses you just have to do a little more looking.

I don't really care though if I loved the look of a bag I guess it wouldn't matter I'm just hooked on some designers.


----------



## f4nny_a

I think if you want to splurge yourself with a designer bag, you should go with Chanel. It's everlasting and the price is more reasonable compare to the other high end bags. Plus you can use them both for dressing up or down. Chanel looks good on anybody no matter what is your style.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I have a couple of Sherpani bags. They are fantastic for events like Pride Parade when I know I'll be outside all day and the weather looks dicey.


----------



## LeSportsacLover

I don't own any luxe bags yet. Mine are Linea Pelle, Isabella Fiore, Steve Madden, LSS, Kenneth Cole, B. Makowsky, Furla, Nine West... I tend to not want to spend over $200 for a handbag, but that may change one day. I don't mind the idea of saving up for a luxe bag, should I find one that I feel I absolutely cannot live without.


----------



## Fille

I do not own any designer bags, and probably never will. When people here tell stories about the decreasing quality and increasing pricetags, that little angel (or devil) on my shoulder tells me no. I do have a love for Saddleback Leather awesome thick leather bags, though. And I think it will stay that way. 
So, no bags of mine cost more than 600 dollars.


----------



## ilovesatchels

well, my obsession with higher end bags started slowly and I buy only on sale  times....
I started with Fossil brand bags...and then realised, and then I moved to Marc by Marc Jacobs...
I think Fossil is great if you want good quality for a reasonable price....


----------



## chanelsurfer66

i will admit i have a (gasp) fossil bright pink bag that is so bright and fun i cant help but pull it out every once in awhile!!


----------



## Want Real Purse

I don't have any high end purses.  I'm just dipping my toe into owning Dooney&Bourke, Coach, Fossil, and even Guess.  I love Fossil, and D&B,  they just feel right!  I'm educating myself so that when I see a real item at an estate or thrift store I know if it's real or fake.
And yes I have some very low end bags, but they are gradually walking away


----------



## rajib10

sesrup said:


> _Hi._
> 
> _I'm new to the site. I am indeed a purse lover but I'll admit there isn't a bag in my "collection" that exceeds 85 bucks. I am a college student 20 yrs young, with a small min. wage job on weekends. The majority of my money goes towards saving for tuition, food and clothes--bare necessities. I see many of you, well most of you are into LV, Gucci, Fendi and other major high-end designer bags. Well do any of you own bags of the total opposite....lets say...Nine West, Tommy Hilfiger, Steve Madden, Baby Phat---brands of that caliber? Let's go a little lower Payless purses, Walmart purses ? Or are you simply only into high-end bags?_


I have got few, and they are really not good, old fashioned.


----------



## zippy14u

Angelblake said:


> it's from Goldpfeil. I have no idea if they are available in the U.S.?


 
Goldpheil is from Germany and is mostly sold in Europe and Asia.


----------



## megan78

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I have a couple of Sherpani bags. They are fantastic for events like Pride Parade when I know I'll be outside all day and the weather looks dicey.



I LOVE my Sherpani Milli purse.  So cute, feminine and practical!


----------



## kissowl

I own some florentine custom made leather bags. They are quite affordable and i hate to say this but not any worse than Hermes in craftsmanship. I'd still pick up Hermes anytime though.


----------



## sarah.mo

yes actually i find interesting bags from zara, united colors of benetton and h&m. regarding the high end contemporary, i don't think that it necessarily means that high end bags are "better" than the contemporary ones. the quality of some premier designers have been decreased and some of their designs looks really gaudy to me. so I think it doesn't matter as long as the leather is good quality and the design is nice. but counterfeits are quite a whole other story. i hate anything fake and i'd rather buy a no name bag, rather than buying a knock off.


----------



## lovingmybags

D&B and Coach are not high end?  I'm not sure about that...but if that's the case, then sure, there's a Coach that I'm considering.  The rest of my bags all happen to be high-end, but I buy off auction sites, self-authenticated.  I tend to buy new, but manage to spend less than $450 on average for a single bag.


----------



## LVnewbie80

No designer bags for me yet due to the simple fact i don't earn enough to afford one. My bags are from Braun Buffel, Zara, Uniglo and A Bathing Ape, which i hung my beloved Baby Milo mascot.


----------



## Cullinan

I have 2 Osprey bags which I bought on sale at TKMAXX and 2 high end crocodile bags that date back many years to when I was working, and hope will last ages as I couldn't afford to replace those 2.


----------



## Lindsey23

I REALLY like some of Express's clutches and wristlets...I usually score them as either a GWP or just on some super sale for like $10 or $15! The colors are really fun and the designs are cute and perfect for adding something to a black going out outfit.


----------



## Helensomners

Oh of course. I buy whatever that are designed nicely - that's why I buy designer brands. So I buy from all sorts of op shops!


----------



## anthrosphere

Yep! I own a Deux Lux studded satchel and a Steve Madden studded shoulder bag I got from TJ Maxx.  They're both made of Vegan Leather and very soft. The Deux Lux just slouches when it's empty. I love them!!

I also have two Steve Madden Cambridge-inspired bags from Macys. They're both great and adorable bags!


----------



## timetoshop2012

Yes, I own several Non-Designer Handbags.

I am actually carrying a non-designer handbag right now that I purchased at JCPenny for $11.00


----------



## redskynight

All of my bags are non high end.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I just got this one from DSW and I am in love! Most wonderful squishiest leather ever and the perfect fuschia!  Got it for just under $100.


----------



## jailnurse93

slowlikehoney said:


> I just got this one from DSW and I am in love! Most wonderful squishiest leather ever and the perfect fuschia! Got it for just under $100.
> 
> View attachment 1938960


 
Oooh that's awesome!  Lovely color and the hardware looks nice and sturdy too!  I gotta ask---Is the bag consulting with the Ouji board on anything of major importance or just having a little fun? LOL


----------



## anthrosphere

Love your bag slowlikehoney! That Audrey Brooke Paramount is gorgeous! The leather looks amazingly soft. I'm surprised it came from DSW, I could never find any good bags there. Enjoy!


----------



## timetoshop2012

I Love This! Do you have a link to the item? I would love to get one of these.



slowlikehoney said:


> I just got this one from DSW and I am in love! Most wonderful squishiest leather ever and the perfect fuschia!  Got it for just under $100.
> 
> View attachment 1938960


----------



## staciesg26

slowlikehoney said:
			
		

> I just got this one from DSW and I am in love! Most wonderful squishiest leather ever and the perfect fuschia!  Got it for just under $100.



I saw this same bag at my DSW but in a lovely deep teal color and I was impressed by the soft leather. It's a great size too. I don't remember the brand name but I thought it was a fab bag! Congrats!!


----------



## slowlikehoney

timetoshop2012 said:


> I Love This! Do you have a link to the item? I would love to get one of these.



Here you go:
http://www.dsw.com/handbag/audrey+b...60269&activeCats=dsw11cat80015,dsw11cat120016

Good luck!


----------



## slowlikehoney

jailnurse93 said:


> Oooh that's awesome!  Lovely color and the hardware looks nice and sturdy too!  I gotta ask---Is the bag consulting with the Ouji board on anything of major importance or just having a little fun? LOL




Made me laugh so hard! 
That Ouija board is actually a mouse pad, not the real thing. 

A friend gave it to me many, many years ago as sort of a prank gift when some of the other ladies in my office were giving me a hard time.  I guess she thought it would freak them out!  I still love it! 

The hardware on the bag is very nice!! It might make the bag a tad too heavy for some, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## slowlikehoney

anthrosphere said:


> Love your bag slowlikehoney! That Audrey Brooke Paramount is gorgeous! The leather looks amazingly soft. I'm surprised it came from DSW, I could never find any good bags there. Enjoy!



HA! I usually don't even bother to look at the bags when I'm there because they're usually pretty, but faux materials and somewhat cheaply made, or so I thought.  I was just browsing around, avoiding going back home when I saw this bag in black and was amazed! I instantly fell in love, but didn't buy it because, honestly I don't need any more bags!! But I couldn't get it out of my mind so I started browsing around on the DSW sight and found this beautiful fuschia one for quite a bit less than the ones in the store and I could not NOT get it! I rationalized it by telling myself it was an early b-day present...


----------



## pmburk

Yup, several! 

I have a Talbot's black leather clutch that I use for evenings sometimes - it is a fabulous soft, buttery leather. I also have a Timbuk2 bag that is awesome, it is nylon inside & out, and holds a ton. Perfect for weekend flea markets or swap meets. 

I also own a large collection of vintage handbags - mostly 1940s and 1950s leather and some alligator.


----------



## slowlikehoney

staciesg26 said:


> I saw this same bag at my DSW but in a lovely deep teal color and I was impressed by the soft leather. It's a great size too. I don't remember the brand name but I thought it was a fab bag! Congrats!!



It's called the Audrey Brooke Paramount Satchel and it really is fabulous! They have several in the store and even more on their websight.  I only saw a few colors in the store, including a really nice leather and suede combination! 

It's honestly almost too fancy for me as a stay at home mom that doesn't get an opportunity to dress up that often, but I'm going to carry it anyway!


----------



## timetoshop2012

Thank You! I just purchased it a few minutes ago. Got it for $75.00 Including Shipping & Tax! 

Thank God For The Two Coupons I was able to use!

Can't Wait Until It arrives. This will be my first order with DSW!

Thanks again! 



slowlikehoney said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.dsw.com/handbag/audrey+b...60269&activeCats=dsw11cat80015,dsw11cat120016
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## renyoj

kissowl said:


> I own some florentine custom made leather bags. They are quite affordable and i hate to say this but not any worse than Hermes in craftsmanship. I'd still pick up Hermes anytime though.


Kissowl, where do you find these bags? I'd love to find a high quality leather bag that isn't branded.


----------



## rainrowan

slowlikehoney said:


> I just got this one from DSW and I am in love! Most wonderful squishiest leather ever and the perfect fuschia!  Got it for just under $100.
> 
> View attachment 1938960



OMG! I saw the same bag at DSW but in black and I was so tempted but I didn't have the funds at the time... do you know what this brand is called? I couldn't believe how thick and supple the leather was. Great deal you got there -- I think the DSW by me was selling it for closer to $130?


----------



## slowlikehoney

rainrowan said:


> OMG! I saw the same bag at DSW but in black and I was so tempted but I didn't have the funds at the time... do you know what this brand is called? I couldn't believe how thick and supple the leather was. Great deal you got there -- I think the DSW by me was selling it for closer to $130?



Check out post #491 on this thread.  I sent the link to buy it to someone else just earlier today.  

I guess the color I got is on sale on the websight, but I noticed most all the other colors are still at the regular price.


----------



## slowlikehoney

timetoshop2012 said:


> Thank You! I just purchased it a few minutes ago. Got it for $75.00 Including Shipping & Tax!
> 
> Thank God For The Two Coupons I was able to use!
> 
> Can't Wait Until It arrives. This will be my first order with DSW!
> 
> Thanks again!




That's wonderful! 
I didn't have any coupons so I ended up paying about $96 with tax and shipping.  Still totally worth it! 

I couldn't wait for mine either! I'm usually pretty good about being patient for things I order, but I was like a little kid when it came to this one.


----------



## kissowl

renyoj said:


> Kissowl, where do you find these bags? I'd love to find a high quality leather bag that isn't branded.



Hi there!
I bought them from this small shop near Ponte Vecchio in Firenze. You can find plenty of stores that specialize in leather and custom made handbags/shoes around that area. I got a croc tote and ostrich bag for around 700 euro each. Normal leather bags range b/t 150-500. Hope it helps!


----------



## QueenMaa

I like nice brands but I don't think I have any High end bags like so many of the ladies here. I own brands such as : The Sak, Liz Claiborne, Jones of New York and Coach. They are all quality bags. I've never paid $1000  for a bag and I don't ever plan too.


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Audrey Brooke Paramount Satchel In Berry Has Arrived

slowlikehoney: Thank You For Giving Me The Link To The Handbag!*


----------



## slowlikehoney

timetoshop2012 said:
			
		

> Audrey Brooke Paramount Satchel In Berry Has Arrived
> 
> slowlikehoney: Thank You For Giving Me The Link To The Handbag!



You are so welcome! 
Great pictures!!


----------



## Notes2sarah

I love looking at all of these nondesigner finds! Sometimes it's more fun to see how people can pull off great style on a budget then it is to see the same designer bags over and over again. Tell me: is it taboo/frowned upon here to post a non designer collection in the collections forum? I can not find one thread that includes great no name finds. I for one am very proud of my (extremely) humble collection!


----------



## ltbag

I own a lot of coach bags which I use for everyday casual use and which I mix in with my high end bags.  Coach bags give me good style and durability for the pricepoint, and I use them as my everyday bags along with my balenciagas which are higher end.


----------



## thenoob

Notes2sarah said:


> I love looking at all of these nondesigner finds! Sometimes it's more fun to see how people can pull off great style on a budget then it is to see the same designer bags over and over again. Tell me: is it taboo/frowned upon here to post a non designer collection in the collections forum? I can not find one thread that includes great no name finds. I for one am very proud of my (extremely) humble collection!



Post it! I want to see!


----------



## aurora29

Yes I own a couple of non-designer/non high end designer bags and I love them just as much as my high end bags.

A case in point, I was on vacation in Europe 2 months ago and I chanced upon a lovely bag from Cruciani in Milan, which is probably more known for their cashmeres or cute c-bracelets. Anyhow I stepped into the store and I fell in love with their Milano City bags. Made of smooshy calf leather and suede inner lining... yummy to the touch and requires no babying!  Needless to say I came home with a yummy new Cruciani bag (plus a few more other higher end bags through my Europe trip)


----------



## Amazona

I own 3 Mulberry bags, that's it for my high end designer bags and frankly, all I need. Others, I've got loads of; Jasper Conran, Wera Stockholm, Lumi Accessories, Longchamp, Hilfiger, Marimekko, Kipling, Tiger of Sweden...I actually purchased a lovely, off-white Wera Stockholm bag just yesterday in Stockholm just because I fell sooo in love with it AND the price was definitely right - I paid 55 &#8364; for a bag that retails for 145 &#8364;. The leather is sturdy and good quality. I've never had the courage to get a white leather bag but with the price being so low, I decided to give it a go. 

I think that's the beauty with the non-high end bags: you need not be in a constant state of panic if/when stains occur. I was once offered a white Mulberry Bays for a nice price but passed on it just because I know myself and my tendency to worry about ruining an expensive bag. Having said that, I did manage to get my dark red lipstick on my new bag immediately after leaving the store but sorted it out with help of L'Occitane Shea Handcream and Kleenex...


----------



## twin-fun

Notes2sarah said:


> I love looking at all of these nondesigner finds! Sometimes it's more fun to see how people can pull off great style on a budget then it is to see the same designer bags over and over again. Tell me: is it taboo/frowned upon here to post a non designer collection in the collections forum? I can not find one thread that includes great no name finds. I for one am very proud of my (extremely) humble collection!



I would love to see your collection and share in your joy of owning them! I, too own a few no name bags as I find that designer bags, premium as well as other are just not always appropriate or practical to carry.


----------



## JerseyGirlPam

I own both no-name and hi-end.  

One of my favorite bags is a furry leopard print and dark brown leather bag that I got from Smartbargains.com or Bluefly.com.  I have 3 LV bags, but that leopard bag always gets the most compliments.  It has held up beautifully and I use it during winter months.  It is such a fun bag.  It was less than $200, and I've had it for several years.

My unusual bags say a lot more about my personality than my mainstream ones do.


----------



## KaseyHK

oh i love some of the Vera Bradley bags and i got a large tote in Lemon Parfait that i used as a summer bag last year


----------



## RKDubs

I think you need bags that match your lifestyle and your finances. I think it's not good to overspend on a bag and put yourself into credit card debt just to have a certain "look." When I was in high school and college, I used any old purse. But since I've been a working professional for several years and I can afford to spend a bit more on myself, I really enjoy the occasional splurge. I have LV, Gucci, Burberry, Kate Spade, Michael Kors, and Coach (to name a few) -- What can I say, I like having the purse rainbow!! However, I am getting my doctorate now, so I've had to tighten the reins again and spend less on hand bags. Now, I tend to window shop, do my research on what I like, and save my money for a bag splurge to celebrate a special occasion (ex: when I got my Masters degree I bought my LV Totally). I think shopping at consignment boutiques is also a really great way to get designer goods without spending a ton (as long as they authenticate and you have a good eye too). I don't think its all about the bag itself, but about how the bag makes you feel


----------



## laviedetaylor

Try Roxy.com they have some new super cute styles with great prices too


----------



## laviedetaylor

i forgot to mention, I found an authentic LV Eclipse backpack at a Goodwill once and snagged it for $40!! So thrift stores are definitely worthwhile if you have the time. It's more miss than hit, but there is the occasional jackpot.


----------



## vixan

timetoshop2012 said:


> Thank You! I just purchased it a few minutes ago. Got it for $75.00 Including Shipping & Tax!
> 
> Thank God For The Two Coupons I was able to use!
> 
> Can't Wait Until It arrives. This will be my first order with DSW!
> 
> Thanks again!




I have this in Bone!! LOVE this bag, it's huge and i tend to put EVERYTHING in it but i adore it! i wasnt able to get mine on sale so i spent the $100++ but it was worth it!


----------



## vixan

I felt a bit intimidated by the groups and all of the high end bags.. I own about 7 coach and one MK. Thats about it at this point, i am a senior in college and i hope that one day i will be able to afford a premier bag but that may be a while. I also have an a hand full of Coach wallets/wristlets, an Aubrey Brooke (DSW), a Tory Burch, an Aldo bag and a steve madden. If there is a THRIFT thread, i'd love to join! Yard sales, thrift shopping and consignement shops are the best to find high end (higher end) bags for cheaper


----------



## CanuckBagLover

You don't have to spend a lot of money on a high end bag to have a great purse.  I had a Michael Kors black patent purse that I absolutely loved which I carried for work for more than 2 years (took a lot of wear and tear) and I can't remember how much I paid for it but I think it was around $500.  I currently have a Roots bag which I absolutely love - paid $335 for it (on sale). Roots bags tend to be a bit  more casual than I prefer but this one doesn't; people are always surprised when I tell them its Roots.  Anyways you shouldn't feel pressured to buy into a designer bag - buy what you can afford and if there is something that you really want - save up for it and treat yourself.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Well, the only non-high-end designer bag I have now is Michael Kors pochette in snake print. I only use it to go clubbing when I plan to get drunk. It's small enough but very roomy for a compact powder, a lipstick, eye drop, and a cellphone. There are card slots and an inside pocket and another pocket on the outside with a zipper. The rest of my bags are designer bags (Tod's, LV, Prada, etc)


----------



## jessdressed

I have quite a few Fossil bags that I use on a regular basis. I save my designer bags for the weekend.


----------



## twboi

tjmaxx has alot of non designer brand bags.. made from italy!!! they are superb!!!!


----------



## IHelpTheEconomy

I recently purchased the Kelsi Dagger Izzy crossbody hobo in turquoise and I'm crushing on it so bad. The leather is buttery soft and I think the gentle lines are sexy, and the diagonal zip gives it some character that isn't too out there. It gives my otherwise off-white and brown collection of bags some much-needed color.


----------



## CaliGold

My collection is 95% contemporary brands and almost all were purchased pre-owned and through discount stores (Century 21! yay!)  I recently began purchasing higher-end premier bags, again, pre-owned.  I agree with a previous poster, it depends on your lifestyle and your finances.  In my opinion & experience, some of these contemporary brands are much more fabulous looking and stylish and well-made.  orYany bags are one of my current favorites.


----------



## ilovesatchels

Heaps! I iPad a sucker for bags, pretty ones, I am at the moment really lemming a couple of mulberry, but also collecting a brand called spencer and Rutherford, from Australia....very girly and pretty type bags, most of their stuff are made of leather, but not too expensive. In my opinion sort of more mid range in terms of price.


----------



## Miss89

Clutch by HandM,that's the only one 'non branded'.Every other bag i own is branded


----------



## kuromi101

i have gotten rid of most of them through exchange parties but kept my favorite pieces from zara, bennetton, and anthropologie.

i own mostly designer purses but from time to time, buy non-designer ones as well (especially if i see something i like). i usually end up buying something from zara, mango, madewell, anthropologie and h&m! i usually leave with something from consignment stores and thrift stores, too!


----------



## Pursestan

I have a few non-high end brands.
1 Rebecca Minkoff.
2 Michael Kors (one hobo and one structured tote---the Selma)
1 Fossil crossbody
1 Coach crossbody.
1 Botkier

All of them are bags that I throw around, use for when I go to the Zoo with my kids, or carry to work. It's nice to have them because I don't feel bad if I get something gross on them.

I wear my high-end bags (Chanel, LV, Gucci) outside of work.

That said, there is nothing wrong with no-name or contemporary bags. If you love the bag and it's functional, then it's a good buy, IMO.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Yes definitely! I have many, many bags & not all are high end.  I love handbags in general, and there are certain bags that are appropriate for certain places, Depending on where I am going or doing. For example, If I go to a lake or beach I will use a non brand washable/wipeable tote.  Sometimes I just feel like using a non brand bag when I am not in the mood to baby my luxury bags. As long as I like it I will rock it


----------



## ladyash

I have a steve madden bfloret that is literally falling apart at the seams because I bought it in high school and used it religiously until last summer when the strap broke. I also have a couple of Betsey Johnson bags (not sure if those count as designer or not), and a lot of vintage Coach since I prefer leather bags. I just bought my first LV a few weeks ago from ebay! I definitely love designer bags and feel they are worth the investment, but right now I don't have the money to invest in new. I'm just finishing up school so with those expenses and the expenses of living in the city I don't exactly have tons of money to save for these kinds of purchases. Maybe someday when I am married and have a double income household I can save more to splurge on a few designer bags here and there. Chanel is my holy grail still!


----------



## tnguyen87

I still have most of my Juicy Couture velour bags that I still love and can never part them..


----------



## GenieBottle26

No I don't carry anything but designer.  When I was 13 (my first handbag) my parents bought me a Dooney...I loved it.  Then they bought me a more expensive Dooney...I loved it too.  Then I graduated to Marc by Marc Jacobs....loved them.  Then to LV, Gucci, Fendi...etc.  You see the pattern.  I have loved, at some point in my life, so many designers and fell in love with each designer's quirks, style, etc.  At this point in my life, age 27, I love my Dior, Celine, and Hermes.  I'm sure this will change over the next few years as well (although I doubt my love for H will ever die) and I'll gravitate to something else.  I don't consider myself a "bag snob" by any means.  I like what I like.  The end.


----------



## PhantomPrincess

I have a small collection and its a real mixture of high end and high street. While I might love wearing my Louis Vuitton speedy, there's times where I equal like taking out my dusty pink Zatchel for casual occasions. I think it's a good thing to have a mixture of both in your collection


----------



## MaryJoe84

I'm still kind of new to luxury designer handbags... I have four Chanel bags (two bought in 2011, the other two this year), that's "all" right now (hoping to add maybe a Fendi, Prada, Dior and of course few Chanels soon ...) 

I still have non luxury handbags, but I put aside 95% of them and will sell them... what's left: seven George Gina & Lucy (model Principessa) in different colours and two Guess bags... I will keep them for use when I don't want to go out with my Chanel bags...


----------



## leapsean

quite a few...i made my own decision, not those guys on the top.


----------



## CoachCruiser

:shame:  Um....no, not not anymore. I sincerely feel like a bag snob!!!


----------



## Nolia

I have random totes for beach days and a Roots crossbody for super casual outings. I have several Coach for daily abuse (if that's considered middle end or something).


----------



## Lizzietish

I am by no means rich, but I still own many designer brands. I am waiting for my Chanel to be delivered as I type this actually. Its just what I choose to spend my money on...many of the bags i have purchased second hand too. After working hard and paying the bills...if I have a little left over i'll put it in the purse fund. I would rather have one high end bag that I use non- stop and love, then 30 no name brands that might cost 30-50 bucks to get that I don't really care about. BUT a cute bag is a cute bag no matter the cost, I don't discriminate!


----------



## AlexandraPalace

I have no high end bags...yet!  I have two good leather bags by MK (one large tan tote and one small black crossbody bag), a pale blue Radley crossbody bag, an embellished clutch by Irregular Choice, and a couple of vintage evening bags.  My next bag purchase will probably be a Sophie Hulme tote...I've been saving for a while, but just bought a new house so it might have to wait a couple more months!


----------



## lil_fashionista

Yup, and I'm looking to add more since I won't be upset if they get messed up while I'm running after my daughter.


----------



## pamela112878

Agree with the posts that a cute bag is a cute bag! That being said, my handbag collection is pretty diverse. I have a few LVs (classic brown monogram print), one vintage chanel, a Tods among my higher end stuff. But I also have a ton of contemporary to non-name brand stuff (Coach, Kate Spade, LAMB, a few Harajuku, Banana Republic, LeSportSac). I do have one Betsey Johnson that I can't get rid of for some reason (even though I never ever use it but I love the size, the detail and the hideous print). All of my friends make fun of it because the print is similar to an Ed Hardy style tattoo print (please, no offense to any Ed Hardy fans out there) but she just sits in my closet. The bag is kind of like the boyfriend your friends hated and never wanted to be seen with in public but you could never get around to breaking it off with. Haha.


----------



## scairo

I love my high end designer bags just as much as my not so pricey bags. I've bought several very unique and incredibly beautiful clutch bags from independent designers on Boticca and I have a couple of no name, high quality leather bags I got off eBay for less than £100. I think you'd be missing out on a lot of wonderful accessories if you just limited yourself to the big names.


----------



## rayvn73

Miss89 said:


> Clutch by HandM,that's the only one 'non branded'.Every other bag i own is branded


I have a couple of Steve Maddens that take some abuse, a Gil Holster which is HUGE, and some random others.


----------



## kmkuan123

Basically, I only own one Coach which is like my most expensive bag already. The others are just bags bought from random places. I love them but they do not last as they are not of good quality. Now that I started working, I would like to invest in better bags


----------



## cherrycookies

Used to & now, I am throwing them away as they are falling apart especially those faux leather ones! These days, I am only buying designer bags that are durable & still have value if I decide to sell them! I am only going to keep a few cheap cloth totes for pools & beaches. Wished I realized it earlier!


----------



## bexy

I got this Red by Marc Ecko bag, retail $89, for $15.










(Not my pics.)


----------



## mamahandbagmn

It really depends on my budget.....
When I was unemployed I bought purses from Kmart, Target and at discounted stores like Tjmaxx and Marshalls, brands like Nine West, Anne Klein etc. 
But If I had the money I love splurging on brand names, higher end handbags.... It all really depends on how much I want to spend, the quality of the handbag and lastly I got to really love it a lot to buy it, so it doesn't really matter what the brand is but I do would rather much prefer higher end, brand names items.


----------



## qualitymama

I have many more no name bags from places like Target than expensive bags.   I just started purchasing designer bags and now won't go back to cheaper bags.  I have 3 designer that I will keep and am donating or giving most of the rest away.


----------



## debssx3

Yes but cant bring myself to get rid of them bec theyre so cute even though I dont use them anymore.


----------



## Aficionada

I have several non-designer/inexpensive bags. Off the top of my head I can think of a minaudiere from BCBGeneration, a couple of leather bags that I found at a market in Italy, a couple of totes from L'Occitane, but the least expensive are two large canvas tote bags that I found on clearance at Bath and Body Works. The totes were $5 each. I've used them at least once a week for six years now and they still look new.


----------



## ashbags

I just bought this low end bag from urban outfitters.. opinions ???? I love finding cute different bags


----------



## Mariapia

ashbags said:


> I just bought this low end bag from urban outfitters.. opinions ???? I love finding cute different bags
> View attachment 2707333




It ´s cute! I agree with you. We can love all sorts of bags!


----------



## Jenniedel

The most expensive bag I own is a Coach and I learned here at tPF that it's nowhere near high-end. I'm not bothered and just enjoy looking at all the nice, expensive bags that many ladies here have. Other bags I use are contemporary ones like Longchamp, Furla and have also bought from Guess, Mango, Forever21 and local brands. My choices are based on what I need/like and can afford. I love purses but my motto is 'chic & affordable'.


----------



## cwxx

Whenever I have to go abroad for extended periods of time for work, I never bring any of my 'nicer' leather bags. I find them great for where I live but too bulky for traveling (especially with air travel nowadays) and they just become another thing to keep an eye on. So my Domke camera bag has actually gotten about as much wear as my other bags - just pare down things to a nice wallet/clutch, stuff it in on top of my camera, and then once I get to the new city, buy a cheap but neutral looking small tote (where I go in Asia, usually between $2 to $10). Hopefully helps me from standing out too much as well for any sticky-fingered thieves while traveling in the city, but then if need to be more formal just take out and use the wallet/clutch... Actually reminds me of my uncle who once came back from the bank with a couple grand in cash, put it in the bottom of this really old and dirty looking polyester bag (probably a reusable grocery bag), then promptly left the bag somewhere while doing something else. Came back later in the day searching in a panic and no one had touched it


----------



## babysunshine

Yes I do, from the earlier years that I bought, some I gave away to charity and some I use as recycling  totes. Now I only use designers.


----------



## cam37

I have started selling of my low end non designer bags (had a few!) Since I started buying designer I can't go back! No matter how hard I try I just love the leather and quality of designer bags and just stopped using my old
Bags.  I guess the only exception is a cath kidston back pack I use for days out with the kids because its wipe clean and can be put on the floor of rides, cars, drinks spilt on etc without me freaking out. I will buy cheaper clutches if I am after a specific colour for an outfit. I think if an items high fashion also I would be tempted to go non designer as I prefer to try and buy classics. I am also trying to have less but better quality items in my wardrobe at the moment


----------



## SplendidThings

Yes I do! I buy mostly the high end designer bags and an occasional contemporary. But I have a couple Wilsons leather bags that I will not part with! I use them mostly when traveling outside of the states and to sport games. I've had them for years and they are still in top shape.


----------



## cutesheeps

Heck yeah! Lol!

I've always been a bag junkie, and when money started coming my way, my bag collection started to get a little insane, especially for a tween/teen. I am sure I had over 20-30 bags, and most of them were from places like Walmart and JCPenney. I've thrown or given away most of them, but kept some which are special. My mom gifted me my Betsey Johnsons, who I fell in love with when I saw some of her earlier earring designs. I'll hold onto them until they get moldy or fall apart! XD I would definitely also get some of her newer bags - they're just TOO cute! It would mainly be for collection.

The bags I have "out" right now are just a couple bags from Forever 21, one Hello Kitty bag from Loungefly, one from Japanese brand Liz Lisa, one or two bags I don't remember that are hiding in dustbags, and the few contemporary bags I own.

Right now, those would be one Longchamp, one Coach and one Dooney & Bourke and I think that's pretty good, but when I get a job/make good money I have quite a few Chanel, LV and other high-end bags I would love to get. 

I think some "no-name"/non-high end bags are really good. Not any exceptional material, but they can be cute, functional and appropriate when you don't want to carry a pricey bag somewhere. I only don't want to get caught up in paying $60-100 for them over and over because that is money I could put towards my HG bag!


----------



## oldbaglover

I purchased from a consignment shop for $3 at a final clearance sale a pink and taupe fabric signature bag by Tumi.  It is well made, has beautiful leather trim and was in almost like new condition. I have seen these bags listed on Ebay and they don't go for much so assume not a popular brand.


----------



## AngelaJI

I only recently got into purses 4 months ago. Since then, my bag collection has exploded. I still have 3 no name purses (Relic, Apostrophe, Croft & Barrow) which have gotten me through for the past 8 years. They were all gifts or hand me downs. I use them on rainy days or when I'm going to the beach.

Since this May, I've only bought designer purses. I still haven't spent more than $150 on a purse though. I shop the Coach outlet and Kate Spade surprise sales to get up to 70% off. For the premier designers (LV, Burberry, Bottega Veneta) I buy the bags pre-owned from eBay.


----------



## KaseyHK

sure. i have 2 Vera Bradley totes and some shopping totes received as gifts from some magazines (Japanese magazines have this kind of gift thing).


----------



## ScottyGal

I have quite a few 'non-designer' bags, but rarely use them anymore. 

I still use some clutches as I don't need to worry about them getting a drink spilled on them etc when on nights out.


----------



## Minkette

Yes! Especially fond of my Lands End canvas totes.Also like LL Bean canvas totes!


----------



## simplyhappy

I have a small cute black H&M crossbody bag,  leatherette.  And an Old Navy camel colored clutch. I'd really like to buy the new leather bags that Gap has.  They remind me of the leather totes and satchels that Madewell makes.  Anyone know of or own these from Gap?


----------



## Alex575

I've got about 10 Abbey Road Bags from Lucky Brand all in different colors. At first, I didn't care for the flap closure, but after a bit of using the first bag, I loved it! It was roomy and the strap could be converted to cross-body/shoulder or you could carry it by the two handles but that looked odd because that made the bag double in length.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Alex575 said:


> I've got about 10 Abbey Road Bags from Lucky Brand all in different colors. At first, I didn't care for the flap closure, but after a bit of using the first bag, I loved it! It was roomy and the strap could be converted to cross-body/shoulder or you could carry it by the two handles but that looked odd because that made the bag double in length.




Oh, I love that bag! I have the Lucky Brand stash bag and I love that one too. Don't have an Abbey Road bag, but I've admired it and thought about buying it before, but I don't really need any more bags.


----------



## fendifemale

Yes. I love Brooks Brothers, Gap, Banana Republic, and JCrew bags. Very well made might I add.


----------



## Alex575

slowlikehoney said:


> Oh, I love that bag! I have the Lucky Brand stash bag and I love that one too. Don't have an Abbey Road bag, but I've admired it and thought about buying it before, but I don't really need any more bags.



The stash bag is nice. I see that they updated the Abbey Road, but I like the old ones.


----------



## amajoh

Of course! And I've been carrying them all summer, actually. I love to use Vera Bradley in the summer because it's so HOT in Texas. They're light and breathable, and can handle the sudden torrential downpours like a champ. If I like a bag, I use it, regardless of whose name is or isn't on it.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Alex575 said:


> The stash bag is nice. I see that they updated the Abbey Road, but I like the old ones.




Oh I don't like the new one at all! Or the new version of the Stash. Old ones are much better, I agree.


----------



## Nanciii

Yes, they are mainly tote, I bought a few from the book store of my university, it's very much like the Longchamp le pilage, I love my school, lol am very proud of where I graduated from I guess.


----------



## remainsilly

Sure. There are many sides to a life--

Hiking with a dog, in pouring rain, isn't where I carry the chanel/etc. bags. 

I sometimes need slash-proof steel inserts & bags built very lightweight/tough. But, these aren't inexpensive or lacking design.

And, I'm given a regular supply of cheap, cloth tote bags to destroy with use. So I do.


----------



## citychik

sesrup said:


> _Hi._
> 
> _I'm new to the site. I am indeed a purse lover but I'll admit there isn't a bag in my "collection" that exceeds 85 bucks. I am a college student 20 yrs young, with a small min. wage job on weekends. The majority of my money goes towards saving for tuition, food and clothes--bare necessities. I see many of you, well most of you are into LV, Gucci, Fendi and other major high-end designer bags. Well do any of you own bags of the total opposite....lets say...Nine West, Tommy Hilfiger, Steve Madden, Baby Phat---brands of that caliber? Let's go a little lower Payless purses, Walmart purses ? Or are you simply only into high-end bags?_


I used to buy high-end bags/purses but have found that quality from smaller designers at a fraction of the cost, and more unique too. I'm from the UK and have some amazing purses from NotOnTheHighStreet and these lovely Harris Tweed coin purses with linings from Liberty from HandyMandyPurses at very low prices. What I like about these is that they are handmade and made with a lot of TLC. I've had enough of paying a fortune just for the brand name.


----------



## mzbrown1103

I have a tote made of horse hair with no name brand I bought it from TJ Maxx, it was my first "exotic" piece...hey I was 18 so yes I thought it was exotic back then&#128522;


----------



## Tsundere

I love my light teal A&F crossbody bag almost as much as my designer bags! 
Its a lot prettier and brighter in person.





Also have a canvas My Melody tote that I love to use in the summertime and a very loved no-name bag that I bought in middle school when we went to NYC. It fits sooooo much!


----------



## plumaplomb

I have an olive green soft cotton drawstring backpack with leather buckle closure and khaki straps that I purchased at a street market in Spain.  I love it and it is the only bag I get compliments on, which seems weird to me but whatever!  It's perfect when I want to go hands free in the summer.

I also have a small stripe/dot patterned handbag with wooden closure that was handmade and purchased at an annual arts festival.  It was only $15 and I keep it in the car in case I need to go hands free with just a wallet and phone, but I brought out the big handbag/diaper bag with me.


----------



## chessmont

I have several Big Buddha fake leather bags and a few nice leather artisan/art fair bags.  Love them all as much as my designer bags.  The pleather is handy for bad weather or for somewhere I won't worry about banging around my bag.


----------



## misscocktail

Off course!! I just bought this baby! Full leather, silver hardware, for 50 euro. I don't care that it doesn't have a brand, I just love the look. I don't consider it a fake Hermes either, because it is a nice leather and doesn't have a name printed on bag. Anyway, I'm in love! &#128521;


----------



## fridaymegan

I got two bags at Target on black friday one for $8 and one for $11 and I use them more than my Henri Bendel purses. I'm afraid of ruining expensive purses so for me most of the time cheap is the way to go.


----------



## HesitantShopper

I have a small collection of Roots purses, Made In Canada, All leather, all of these ones are lined too.

Now they aren't 50$ but aren't several hundred, the purple flat crossbody is old... i mean pushing double digits and the green tote about 2+.. the red crossbody is new lol


----------



## bembeogunt

Never owned anything but top end designer  bags however a bag is a bag how you wear it defines it's beauty


----------



## manpursefan

Most of my school bags are non-designer bags like Herschel, H.E. by Mango, North Face, Gap, etc.


----------



## jeya13

The majority of my bags are not high end, but contemporary. I have a few inexpensive bags like Kipling brand and 31 and a few high end as well.


----------



## manpursefan

I forgot to add Under Armour to my list.


----------



## SHHMOM

Yes, I own a vegan bag, from etsy. I love it is all made in the usa.


----------



## zestylemons

Tsundere said:


> I love my light teal A&F crossbody bag almost as much as my designer bags!
> Its a lot prettier and brighter in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a canvas My Melody tote that I love to use in the summertime and a very loved no-name bag that I bought in middle school when we went to NYC. It fits sooooo much!


Ooh I love the colour! This bag is very me, I must admit... Hmm might go and research now.. 

Anyway, I don't own any high end bags, however I love mine all the same. I currently own bags from Kate Spade and Michael Kors, and I have my eye on a couple of bags from Fiorelli and Modula. 
One day I shall own them all.... But not yet, unless I win the lottery


----------



## AnickaMaria

I don't own a bag over $400 and, although I would absolutely love to have a Birkin or a LV in my collection, I just can't see myself spending thousands of dollars on something that I will eventually get bored with and hang in the closet. I tend to stick to Coach or MK, because they're great quality and although most would consider them expensive, I have local outlets within a 30 minute drive where I could find a nice Coach for an unbeatable price.

And, of course, I own a whole bunch of no-name or inexpensive bags. I used to love to buy purses at Buckle, because they are less than $100 and the majority of the brands are of great quality. I had a wedding to go to last weekend and wore black with mint (my new favorite color) and found a super adorable mint-colored bag at Charming Charlie for $29. Unfortunately, I have only carried it for a week and the fake leather already looks wrinkled and beat up. 

I agree with some of you! Price definitely doesn't equal quality! I have purchased cheap bags that have lasted years and expensive bags that had fallen apart in just months


----------



## Katiesmama

Oh my yes.   Over the years I've bought many non designer, non high end bags.   I used to buy one new bag per season and always under $100, usually $50 or less.  (But that's relative when you figure I'm talking 20-25 years ago).   I don't have them anymore, some I miss!  But I used to think I wouldn't buy an expensive bag because I liked new ones each year and if I paid hundreds for a bag (thousands never entered my head) I would feel I had to use that bag exclusively.   Dooney & Bourke was my hg at the time.   It was 12 years ago I bought my first Dooney and I haven't looked back since LOL.  Now, I buy more than one per season and I don't worry that I've spent so much and can't have another.   I haven't broken the thousand dollar mark yet, but I'm getting close.   And I see that falling probably this year.  But to get back on the main subject here, I still buy non high-end bags.  I love my Vera's, especially for travelling.   I love the linen and leather Spartina449 bags.  At the after-Christmas sales, I picked up the cutest black clutch, faux leather, with 3 silver chains across it.  I think it was Guess.   I know there are many more Coach and Dooneys and Brahmins in my future.   Along with the occasional LV, Bal, maybe even a Chanel.  (But these had better be occasional LOL).   I don't worry as much who makes the bag, if it makes my heart sing, chances are it may be coming home with me.


----------



## greypolkadot

Up to this point in my life all my bags have been non-high end/designer bags that cost at most about $200-ish. 

I have a few "contemporary designer" bags (+some no-name) but I also personally really love trying to find local artisans and companies that make beautiful handmade bags within the country- they end up being such unique pieces plus I feel good about supporting local small businesses  

My favourite bag at the moment (and has been for the 2 years since I got it) I found at a small stand alone leather shop. It has no recognizable name on it, but I couldn't care less! It's a beautiful handmade piece that's incredibly well made and I've gotten SO SO SO many compliments on it over the years!

That being said I do still very much admire higher end brands and I have just managed to save up for and buy my first Mulberry bag that is on it's way!!!! Haha but that's going to be the only one for a long long time, I just can't be spending a $1000+ on a bag at this stage of my life.


----------



## OCMomof3

I have one Coach from about 3 years ago. It's a very pretty bag. I sold off all of my Coach but this one when I got into LV. DH bought me this bag for my bday, and I'd feel guilty selling it. But my heart belongs to LV and Chanel now.


----------



## misscocktail

I just bought (and received as gifts) two brandless bags for my birthday. Ok, actually 3 bags &#128516;. One is a designer brand: Le Tanneur. The other 2 are cheap bags, one is just a pretty handheld bag with lace details and padlock with gold hardware. I love that cutie so much! I don't care if there is no label. The last one is clearly a knock-off from Michael Kors Jet Set Zip tote. My mom got it for me in Baby Blue (she has one in pink). I love this bag for its versatility! The name one the bag says "belladonna" and has a keychain with a big M on it. Ok, it's pvc, and a knock-off, but that doesn't mean I don't like it. I appreciate all of my bags, be it LV, Longchamp, Le Tanneur, or even my "Belladonna" one. It is about what makes me happy.


----------



## Rioni Lover

My Rioni / La Tour Eiffel Collection
I'll have to update as I have added a few more bags to my collection.


----------



## Marey

Free People makes a vegan bag that is huge and reversible, and it comes with two pouches. It can be carried in any weather and loaded with junk, and it also looks pretty good! Costs about $80 and I have three. This color is my favorite:


----------



## CashmereCouture

My bags range from 20$ to 300$ in value. I get most of them one sale or at places like TJ-Maxx or Marshalls. WHile I love the idea of a really high-end bag, I know I'd be just as happy with something cheaper. (Plus I like to get things on sale, and most of the higher-end labels never go on sale.) I tend to like mid-range brands like Cole Haan, Ralph Lauren and Elliott Lucca. I'm not too big on Coach or Michael Kors since everybody in my town has them...but they are good quality from what I've heard.


----------



## serenityneow

CashmereCouture said:


> My bags range from 20$ to 300$ in value. I get most of them one sale or at places like TJ-Maxx or Marshalls. WHile I love the idea of a really high-end bag, I know I'd be just as happy with something cheaper. (Plus I like to get things on sale, and most of the higher-end labels never go on sale.) I tend to like mid-range brands like Cole Haan, Ralph Lauren and Elliott Lucca. I'm not too big on Coach or Michael Kors since everybody in my town has them...but they are good quality from what I've heard.


I appear to be ruined for the non-high end bags.  I went into Macy's and TJ Maxx looking for something I could take traveling and beat up, and hated everything I saw.  It also seems like the quality of a lot of the mid-range stuff has decreased, but that's hard to say--maybe it just dulls in comparison to the higher-end stuff I know now and didn't before.  I used to love Botkier and Rebecca Minkoff, but I feel like the bags just aren't what they used to be, in looks or in quality.  My nylon Burberry tote is the least expensive thing I carry now. 

I've also learned that there are some great deals to be had on pre-loved, high-end stuff.  One example--I bought a pre-loved patent YSL Lover bag on eBay for under $300 that is in great shape and seems to be indestructible.  It's not "in" right now, but I'd much rather carry it than a new Botkier or Minkoff that everyone else is carrying, and that might fall apart in a year or two.  It's great for rain, snow, and travel.


----------



## CashmereCouture

serenityneow said:


> I appear to be ruined for the non-high end bags.  I went into Macy's and TJ Maxx looking for something I could take traveling and beat up, and hated everything I saw.  It also seems like the quality of a lot of the mid-range stuff has decreased, but that's hard to say--maybe it just dulls in comparison to the higher-end stuff I know now and didn't before.  I used to love Botkier and Rebecca Minkoff, but I feel like the bags just aren't what they used to be, in looks or in quality.  My nylon Burberry tote is the least expensive thing I carry now.
> 
> I've also learned that there are some great deals to be had on pre-loved, high-end stuff.  One example--I bought a pre-loved patent YSL Lover bag on eBay for under $300 that is in great shape and seems to be indestructible.  It's not "in" right now, but I'd much rather carry it than a new Botkier or Minkoff that everyone else is carrying, and that might fall apart in a year or two.  It's great for rain, snow, and travel.


 
This is the classic debate on designer vs. budget purses. I don't think one way is better than the other-- all forms of conspicuous consumption are welcome here  A YSL for under 300$ is a great deal if it's a style you like and a price point you can afford. As for quality, I'd consider how often I'd wear the bag. I bought an ABS Allen Schwartz leather hobo in 2007 -- yes, the prom-dress brand -- and it still looks gorgeous after 8 years. Considering that I've moved on to other purses, it didn't need to last me "forever". But hey, to each their own!


----------



## CashmereCouture

AnickaMaria said:


> I don't own a bag over $400 and, although I would absolutely love to have a Birkin or a LV in my collection, I just can't see myself spending thousands of dollars on something that I will eventually get bored with and hang in the closet.


 
My rationale too. But I am tempted to splurge on a PS1 someday....


----------



## consignshopper

Actually, I'm a pretty huge fan of a non-designer handbag brand: Timbuk2. Yeah, they're not the prettiest bags, but they are INDESTRUCTIBLE and can survive any type of weather. I have several Scrunchie totes, & I love carrying these to work on rainy days. Also, they double as gym bags & the straps are designed to hold an exercise mat. You can shove them in a locker without having to worry about them getting damaged and/or permanently dirty. I hate that I love them so much... but I do, lol.


----------



## beggarbaby

slowlikehoney said:


> Oh I don't like the new one at all! Or the new version of the Stash. Old ones are much better, I agree.



How is the updated one different? I had a crossbody and a hobo but ended up selling the hobo, but I really miss the feel of thenlambskin. It was probably the softest bag I've ever owned! I want to buy another lamb bag but I've felt other lamb bags that are kinda thin and insubstantial.


----------



## beggarbaby

I'd consider Michael Kors, RL, Kate Spade and Coach designer bags. To most people those ARE high end bags. TPF is such a bubble! Designer or not designer is such a weird distinction that I have trouble with sometimes - there are Kate Spade and RL bags that are cheaper than my Frye bag but people wouldn't really consider Frye a "designer bag."

I have a range. I learned quickly not to buy fake leather as they usually don't last and are just not pleasant to the touch. But I like cotton totes and simple canvas as well as mid range stuff from Fossil, Frye and Lucky Brand. Most of them are <$200 but I do have a Dooney. The most expensive one I have is a Campomaggi and I don't think I'd do it again. I think I prefer midrange bags to really cheap or really expensive.


----------



## Eva1991

beggarbaby said:


> *I'd consider Michael Kors, RL, Kate Spade and Coach designer bags. To most people those ARE high end bags. *TPF is such a bubble! Designer or not designer is such a weird distinction that I have trouble with sometimes - there are Kate Spade and RL bags that are cheaper than my Frye bag but people wouldn't really consider Frye a "designer bag."
> 
> I have a range. I learned quickly not to buy fake leather as they usually don't last and are just not pleasant to the touch. But I like cotton totes and simple canvas as well as mid range stuff from Fossil, Frye and Lucky Brand. Most of them are <$200 but I do have a Dooney. The most expensive one I have is a Campomaggi and I don't think I'd do it again. I think I prefer midrange bags to really cheap or really expensive.



I completely agree with you. My friends consider my DKNY leather bags expensive. My MK Selma has received lots of compliments as well.

The truth is that most people, apart from tpfers, wouldn't splurge more than $100 or $200 for a bag. The people that can afford *and are willing to pay *more than that for a bag are people who love them, appreciate their craftsmanship and consider them more that "just bags". 

Personally, the only super expensive bag that I own is a Chanel 2.55 and it was a gift. I also own a Burberry purse. My other bags are from designers such as MK, DKNY, Moschino, TOUS etc. and my favorite clutch at the moment is one I bought from Accessorize last summer (for less than 30 euros); I fell in love with it from the moment I saw it and I had to have it!


----------



## christinetx

I have a mix of high end and low end.  On the lower end I have a Franco Sarto baguette bag that always get compliments because the hardware is gorgeous.  The two briefcases that ALWAYS get raves are from a long departed Macy's house brand.  That back when Macy's was a much higher end store.  *sigh*

And the bag I carry most often?  My Xterra wetsuit bag.  Came free with my suit!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Yes, mainly for travel and going to the beach. My favorites are Kipling, Vera Bradley, Mona B (discovered this one on the bay and am really liking it!) and a cute Japanese canvas graphic tote that I got as a gift many years ago.


----------



## justeen

I assume this is a non designer bag? Haven't heard much people talk about London Fog. Anyone else have any bags from this brand?
This is the lilah hobo


----------



## sunnyflies

I have high end bags which I enjoy, but for everyday I carry less expensive bags. I look for well made bags with good stitching, made from high quality leather. These are surprisingly hard to find though that should not be the case.


----------



## missphilippa

AnickaMaria said:


> I *don't own a bag over $400 and, although I would absolutely love to have a Birkin or a LV in my collection, I just can't see myself spending thousands of dollars on something that I will eventually get bored with and hang in the closet. *I tend to stick to Coach or MK, because they're great quality and although most would consider them expensive, I have local outlets within a 30 minute drive where I could find a nice Coach for an unbeatable price.
> 
> And, of course, I own a whole bunch of no-name or inexpensive bags. I used to love to buy purses at Buckle, because they are less than $100 and the majority of the brands are of great quality. I had a wedding to go to last weekend and wore black with mint (my new favorite color) and found a super adorable mint-colored bag at Charming Charlie for $29. Unfortunately, I have only carried it for a week and the fake leather already looks wrinkled and beat up.
> 
> I agree with some of you! Price definitely doesn't equal quality! I have purchased cheap bags that have lasted years and expensive bags that had fallen apart in just months




Same here. I would love to own a Birkin or LV, but I foresee myself buying this bag and then not using them anyway because I'd be too afraid for it to get damaged lol. I want bags that are of good quality, a bit pricey but not too expensive that I'd be afraid to use them.

So far I stick to 3 brands- Michael Kors, Longchamp, and Coach.


----------



## Juliemvis

My collection of Massaccesi. Bags amazing all handmade in Italy .never again will I spend ££ on a "designer" name bag made in China


----------



## schadenfreude

After years and years of nothing but high end, I'm sort of over it. I'm especially over big logos, although I still like vintage Chanel. I recently bought a very Celine-esque tote from F21 to schlep my lunch and miscellaneous items to work after someone got robbed in the parking lot. My SO actually thought it was Celine and had a good point when he said I could buy two of the F21 bags for the tax on the Celine. He was joking, but it made me think.  

This weekend I was shopping online for a crossbody bag for the summer. I really like the Tom Ford Jennifer, but it's very stiff and heavy, not to mention almost $2k! I found lots of low-end designers with similar styles (MBMJ, Fossil, etc.) but frankly -- I'd rather have no label than a low-end label. So I turned to Etsy, and voila! Found two bags I like, no labels, and for the cost of one mid-level bag. Why not?


----------



## katduck

Ammietwist said:


> I've got quite a few, and they're from Le Sport Sac (I get a ton of compliments on that one), Stone Mountain, L.L. Bean...etc.
> 
> I sold designer bags at one time (LV, BV, Chanel, Prada...and the like), and I can honestly say that price does NOT equal quality, and designer does NOT mean better.  A lot of designer stuff is simply junk, and yet it sells.  You wouldn't believe how often us sales associates would just shake our head after making a sale.  We couldn't believe the bag sold, and sold at a high price.


I'm new to the blog and know exactly what you mean. I have purchased very high-end bags and my favorites have been some of the not-so-special ones but ones that were well made, carried my stuff well and felt good wearing them. I sold my Louis Vuitton after using it for about a year because I felt it pretentious and it did not have nearly enough organization and room.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Juliemvis said:


> My collection of Massaccesi. Bags amazing all handmade in Italy .never again will I spend ££ on a "designer" name bag made in China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921756



Very pretty! i have been watching that thread, seem like lovely bags.


----------



## HesitantShopper

beggarbaby said:


> I'd consider Michael Kors, RL, Kate Spade and Coach designer bags. To most people those ARE high end bags. TPF is such a bubble! .



This is so true, i was at a higher end mall, so to speak and was surprised at how pretty much all i saw was MK, Coach, Kate Spade... i did see a dabble or two of Longchamp and the odd LV but honestly, it was the mainstream designer brands that were center stage...


----------



## Yuki85

I have also Massaccesi bags. They are just amazing. And since last week i am also falling love in Kipling bags


----------



## pandorabox

justeen said:


> I assume this is a non designer bag? Haven't heard much people talk about London Fog. Anyone else have any bags from this brand?
> This is the lilah hobo




London fog! Love them! But I always bought trench coats and leathers from LF.  I didn't know they had a bag line. Another obscure one would be Tiffany bags. Would love a purse or wallet from them. Have heard they are very well made.


----------



## pandorabox

Juliemvis said:


> My collection of Massaccesi. Bags amazing all handmade in Italy .never again will I spend ££ on a "designer" name bag made in China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921756




What is the lining? I don't recall seeing the interior. Those are very pretty.


----------



## Juliemvis

pandorabox said:


> What is the lining? I don't recall seeing the interior. Those are very pretty.




I asked for pink lining but you can have any colour


----------



## Ryvyan

It is over-exposed, but I have a Kanken backpack. My rMBP fits nicely in the compartment in the back, and with the provided foam cushion, it is protected.

I have been carrying it every weekday to and from work for the past 1.5 years, and travelled to a couple of places with it. It is light and can be washed; unlike my leather bags!

Now it looks incredibly seasoned (I was too lazy to apply the wax after the last wash) but I can't bear to purchase a new one though!

--

My favourite bag is still the laptop sleeve that I put together and sewed myself though. It is not completely straight and the seams look iffy in some spots, but still.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yes. Some Furla and a Hugo Boss bag. Sold my Michael Kors because I don't use it anymore. I will still buy premier designer bags but only from companies whose quality reputation is not yet tarnished such as Saint Laurent, Nina Ricci etc. Done with Prada, Givenchy and Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Yes, I own a number of bags that would be considered low to mid range contemporary designer bags.**   

My most recent purchase springs to mind. It's a Valerie Stevens reversible tote. It came with a matching crossbody bag with a detachable strap so it can also function as a purse insert. The bag reverses from white to black and relieves me of any "white bag" angst.  

Even if it's one ketchup packet away from ruin, I can just turn it "inside out" and have a perfectly serviceable black tote.

**As one of my elderly aunts once said "better cheap than tawdry"

:lolots:


----------



## brbshopping

Yes! Longchamp, Guess, Tony Bianco, Mimco, From St. Xavier, Volcom, Rusty, Roxy, Billabong - non high end & some non designer but I really love them and they are great for everyday. I have some vintage Celine, Cartier & Dior, a Moschino & Salvatore Ferragamo as a gift from my boyfriend but those only really get pulled out on special occasions and I don't love them any more or less!


----------



## BB2005

A vanilla paris bag from London; a structured and traditional bag in the style of a hermes and I love it


----------



## chessmont

I have found an etsy seller I love and have been going a little crazy.  The prices are good and the quality is excellent.  Much better for my wallet!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Love this thread and hearing everyone's perspective!!!  Also love seeing some of the cool "deal" bags. 

I used to have over 100 handbags - maybe more. &#128534; None higher end than Michael Kors and a bunch of novelty bags from entry level (or no) brands.  

But, over time a few things happened that made me rethink my approach. First, because the price often wasn't bad, I bought trendy styles or "cute junk" so I fell out of love quickly. A lot of the bags also had quality issues - seams tore, straps came off, finished rubbed off, etc.. And the worst insult is when I sold these bags, many had extremely poor resale - not the MK, Coach, etc. but brands like Guess or Kathy Van Zealand.

So, I decided to sell everything I didn't absolutely love and upgrade to designer bags with great quality that I adore.  I'm focused on brands / styles that hold their value (e.g. Chanel) and buy them preloved so when I sell I them I can recoup what I paid and buy something else. 

Now this doesn't mean I didn't keep non designer brands. I have Michael Kors, Kate Spade, a Coach and even some cheapos like a $10 Bijoux Turner I bought from an airport kiosk and a $3 evening bag on clearance from DSW. 

I just have changed to be deliberate in what I buy. Right now, I have about 25 bags and will probably be very happy over time with 40 or less. I have to LOOOOVE the bag and it has to be worth its price - whatever that is - from a quality and investment perspective.  I think that's what everyone should do - buy what you love that fits your pocket and lifestyle.


----------



## Pksz

I probably have 50-75 bags I've accumulated. All in great shape. Some designer some not. But my fav no designers come from Danier Leather (a leather store in Canada that produces amazing lamb skin jackets and other products such as leather bags). Everyone I own is great leather. Well made and functional. I also think theyre pretty stylish. Here's my latest purchase from them. A large tote with tons of features. I love it for travelling or just day to day errands because it's big but not too heavy. The reverse has a zippered pocket. 

Danier also makes great cleaning and conditioning products!!


----------



## udalrike

Hello, everyone!!
I am glad that I found this thread and I am going to read every page of it...
Sometimes I wear this leather purse (about 100$):


----------



## udalrike

Yesterday I ordered this one (about 40$):


----------



## udalrike

My favourite purse (Liebeskind; 300$):


----------



## udalrike

Inside:


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pksz said:


> I probably have 50-75 bags I've accumulated. All in great shape. Some designer some not. But my fav no designers come from Danier Leather (a leather store in Canada that produces amazing lamb skin jackets and other products such as leather bags). Everyone I own is great leather. Well made and functional. I also think theyre pretty stylish. Here's my latest purchase from them. A large tote with tons of features. I love it for travelling or just day to day errands because it's big but not too heavy. The reverse has a zippered pocket.
> 
> Danier also makes great cleaning and conditioning products!!



That's quite nice! i noticed all the pretty colors in the window the other day, i admit i have never once looked at the bags lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

udalrike said:


> Inside:
> 
> View attachment 2966178



Holy smokes that must hold a ton!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sparkletastic said:


> I have to LOOOOVE the bag and it has to be worth its price - whatever that is - from a quality and investment perspective.  I think that's what everyone should do - buy what you love that fits your pocket and lifestyle.



I think this is the key, just because it's an "it" bag doesn't make it worthwhile to you, so very personal, thankfully oodles of bags exist lol


----------



## Pksz

HesitantShopper said:


> That's quite nice! i noticed all the pretty colors in the window the other day, i admit i have never once looked at the bags lol


Definitely stop in. Their products are really great and they're a great price. I've often bought on sale - up to 60% off - or more at one of their outlets. Danier is just great quality for the cost!!


----------



## Annadelores

udalrike said:


> Yesterday I ordered this one (about 40$):
> View attachment 2966172



Wow cool bag! love the texture!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

I have an Aldo I bought online, it looks very Mulberry, and a Fossil.


----------



## Sl0thbear

I have things from Coach which is somewhat high end to me. I also have a few things from Roots which i think is totally underrated, considering the quality of the products and fact that you can customize it for not much more, the price is a steal! I have a few wallets and belts from fossil which i've been very happy with. 



Pksz said:


> Definitely stop in. Their products are really great and they're a great price. I've often bought on sale - up to 60% off - or more at one of their outlets. Danier is just great quality for the cost!!



I have a jacket from there that i really like which i don't seem to wear enough. I also fell in love with a leather vest from there last year but waited on it too long and my size sold out.  I've looked at their wallets and bags in the past and found the quality seemed little questionable. I'm glad to hear from someone who has experience with their accessories and bags that they are actually good. Perhaps i'll give them another chance.

 I haven't been in a few months as the last time i was in the employees seemed more interested in gossiping derogatory things about their ex's instead of doing their job. I work in retail myself i so i don't have overly high standards when i walk in to a store. However, at the very least i expect to be greeted which i was not. Ok, I'm totally off topic now.


----------



## udalrike

Thinking about getting this one:




What do you think?


----------



## plumaplomb

schadenfreude said:


> After years and years of nothing but high end, I'm sort of over it. I'm especially over big logos, although I still like vintage Chanel. I recently bought a very Celine-esque tote from F21 to schlep my lunch and miscellaneous items to work after someone got robbed in the parking lot. My SO actually thought it was Celine and had a good point when he said I could buy two of the F21 bags for the tax on the Celine. He was joking, but it made me think.
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend I was shopping online for a crossbody bag for the summer. I really like the Tom Ford Jennifer, but it's very stiff and heavy, not to mention almost $2k! I found lots of low-end designers with similar styles (MBMJ, Fossil, etc.) but frankly -- I'd rather have no label than a low-end label. So I turned to Etsy, and voila! Found two bags I like, no labels, and for the cost of one mid-level bag. Why not?




What etsy store?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pksz said:


> Definitely stop in. Their products are really great and they're a great price. I've often bought on sale - up to 60% off - or more at one of their outlets. Danier is just great quality for the cost!!



Good to know! perhaps one day i will pop in.


----------



## March786

I love all my Karen Millen bags, beautiful leathers, gorgeous hardware and great classic styles &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## schadenfreude

plumaplomb said:


> What etsy store?



Sorry for the delay...

https://www.etsy.com/shop/karenkalashnik


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Shhhhhhhhhhh don't tell anyone that I am a closeted Carole Brodie fan from HSN.com. I bought a silver bag for summer all leather and $15.00. I liked it so much that I ordered the burgundy color also. I not going to spend a fortune on a one season bag.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Sorry joining this conversation late but I do not own any of the premier bags they are way out of my price range my most expensive bags are Coach and a few others. Even with that being said I look all over to get it cheaper if I can. The thought of spending that kind of $$$ for a premier bag just bothers me. I feel guilty enough spending the $$ a Coach. It's nice to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Brwneyed1

me_love_purse said:


> i have a couple of unique hand made bags that i got when i went to greece.  they are too cute and hippish... i will never get rid of them.....



I love the idea of having a handmade bag. That makes it unique & love that idea.


----------



## fibbi

I have a Miss Sixty crossbody bag that I absolutely love. 
http://www.polyvore.com/miss_sixty_ruffle_bag/thing?id=20957180
I love the size, love the ruffle and I got tons of compliments. 
However, after extensively use, the zipper broke...  
I so want to buy another one but can't find it available for sell any more.
I have LV too but do I get compliments when I wear LV? Actually no....


----------



## Penelope G

My absolute work horse is from a Danish mid-range brand called Stylesnob. 

Originally got one on sale for about 160 . Sold it after a couple of years but regret it and got a pre-loved for 48 .  

It's so versatile and is holding up very well - it's my to-go-bag whenever the weather is to harsh for my more expensive/delicate pieces or when I'm going somewhere where I don't want to worry about my purse being soiled/wet/squeezed etc.  

The only downside is that the  craftmanip is not that good. The stitching is a bit uneven and "bulky". 

And yes, I know it resembles a certain designer style but it's not a complete knock-off so I don't mind.


----------



## Squids

I adore premier designer bags, but mid level, low level, and no name designers absolutely produce excellent, cute bags and I have no problem buying them.  My current daily workhorse is an Antonio Melani which I gather is a department store designer.  It just appeals to me every day and I enjoy carrying it.  Plus, it is giant and holds all my crap.  My previous daily carrier was a Hobo International, and that thing held up incredibly well over years of abuse.


----------



## debssx3

I still have 3 of my non designer bags I used before I got into high end. I can't get rid of 1 due to its sentimental value. The other 2, I can always use during an overnight stay somewhere since they are pretty huge bags.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

I have a couple of non designer bags, and yesterday I bought a tote bag from zara for $30 for uni. I use them when I don't want to risk my designer bags to get ruined


----------



## pquiles

Thirty One totes.  I have about 4 of them that I use.  Lots of pockets and great for travel.


----------



## YoyoGiraffa

I do like a German brand called Braun Büffel very much. I think their attention to details is really great! I have 2 tote bags from them.

The other brand I like is Rabeanco. Their leather is really soft, and they have a really romantic color palette! 

My high-end bags are either given by my family, purchased with my long-time saving, or second-handed store. I do lots of research when purchasing a preloved bag. Because I really love all my bags, I spa them very often by myself!


----------



## khriseeee

I love Le Sport Sac for travel, so lightweight and stain proof! Though not necessarily thief proof 

I have some clutches from high street brands - topshop, dorothy perkins, etc for parties.


----------



## Minty Tea

I have a few purses that are from mainstream brands like Fossil, Roots, Nine West, LeSportSac, TUMI, MEC etc. These bags are great even after 5-10 yrs.  The seams are intact, the zipper works and the hardware haven't tarnished.  These are the bags I use when I don't want to worry about water damage, dirt or theft.  They have served me well over the years at home and abroad especially in crowded places.  I always carry at least one of them on my holidays.  

I love all my purses (high/mid/low ends), I don't discriminate based on price nor do I stick to just one brand.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I don't know how someone can't have a "non designer" bag in their closet. 

I "seek out" certain high end brands (Chanel, Dior, Prada, Gucci) because I like the quality, styling and resale value.  But, I also HAPPILY buy mid and low end bags that are gorgeous and make me smile. 

Isn't it about what's gorgeous and makes you happy?  Limited edition exotic Hermes or thrift store find - as long as the bag is beautiful, has good construction and solid design, it's a win!


----------



## MissCa

Here's a "non designer" (though the line is from Lauren Bush...niece of George bush...and also wife of Ralph Lauren's son) that I've been using this summer. It was $25 bucks from target and it's been great matching outfits for picnics and beach days.


----------



## BelleDeNuit

I have a red nappa calfs leather bag bought it at www.bader.de/ 3 years ago euro 75.00
Sort of classic model shoulder bag medium size. It had a name on the tag,  but I forgot the brand. The bag itself has no name on it and I prefer it that way. Its good quality still looks new well made good stitching , soft nice leather etc.


----------



## Annabel Lee

I have a ton of bags, period, but I started getting into designer bags after realizing my cheaper bags just didn't hold up that well. 

I work in an office where designer bags would be pretty out of place, so I still carry my Melie Bianco, Born, F21, Zara, Liebeskind, Nanette Lepore, Big Buddha, etc.during the day and save the high-end bags for evenings and weekends.

I also carry my non-designer bags when traveling--I don't want to worry about weather or about being a target!


----------



## verychic555

Sure! I wasn't into high end purses and then I was bitten after buying a Chanel.  I went through my closet to see what I have, and found some from Dooney&Bourke, Brahmin, Michael Kors and a few lower end brands. My bags are beautiful  I am working on adding more high end bags to my collection, but still look at any bag in any store...and if I see something I like and is well made...I buy it.  I usually save my high end stuff for evenings and parties.  Like one poster said, a bag that completes your outfit and looks nice can make you look like a million bucks...and the best part no one knows it cost $25!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Hi,
I have two recently purchased Tommy Hilfiger bags, a Steve Madden bag. A lovely hobo bag from Mango. I also have a couple of Dune bags. Ted Baker bags are really nice too but not yet acquired one


----------



## My lovely bags

Heaviestmatter said:


> I have a couple of non designer bags, and yesterday I bought a tote bag from zara for $30 for uni. I use them when I don't want to risk my designer bags to get ruined



I agree with this. lol


----------



## casseyelsie

Yes!  I love to buy ethnic design bags when I go on vacation.  I also have a hand drawn leather bag I bought from Mexico (with my name written on front corner, while the artist name is on back corner of the bag!). The bag is so pretty. [emoji7]


----------



## StereLau

I found this bag for around $13 at a local olshop. It's a korean brand. I find the faux leather vr nice, quite supple but not slouchy. I've been abusing it for a coupla mths now n still look quite brand new. Let's see how long it's gonna last


----------



## tenKrat

Yes, of course!  

I have a beautiful tooled leather saddle bag from Spain, a cotton sack-like bag from Maui, and a handbag made from vintage Hawaiian muumuu fabric. They are fun to have in my collection.


----------



## cuppatea

I own quite a few. One of my favourites is a leather handmade bag bought in Morocco in the Souk (market)


----------



## Nissan504

I plan on purchasing a Zac Zac Posen Eartha leather handbag since I can't afford the Celine Trapeze which was my first choice.
Anyone used Zac Zac Posen bags? Is the leather long lasting? Zac is not a big time name in handbags (big in clothing), but as long as this bag has authentic leather and last, I will like it. Any info on this bag will be appreciated. Thanks.
link included
https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/ZAC-Zac-Posen/Eartha-two-tone-leather-shoulder-bag/559673


----------



## casseyelsie

cuppatea said:


> I own quite a few. One of my favourites is a leather handmade bag bought in Morocco in the Souk (market)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131252




NICE!  Morocco is on my holiday wishlist [emoji16]


----------



## Rodrigai

Bags are like babies, they are ALL cute!

At your age I wouldnt be preoccupied with buying the higher end stuff.  

Like right now I want a high end bag but I also need a new stove :/ #decisions #notReally #IhaveToEat


----------



## cuppatea

casseyelsie said:


> NICE!  Morocco is on my holiday wishlist [emoji16]


Thank you.

Hope you get there soon, it's a great destination.


----------



## Scully Piper

I own some bags that are under $75 (either on sale or regular price). I think they are just as fun as my more expensive bags in my collection.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scully Piper said:


> I own some bags that are under $75 (either on sale or regular price). I think they are just as fun as my more expensive bags in my collection.



what a great collection of fun bags!


----------



## myluvofbags

Scully Piper said:


> I own some bags that are under $75 (either on sale or regular price). I think they are just as fun as my more expensive bags in my collection.



All are so unique.   The Minnie is too cute!


----------



## Scully Piper

myluvofbags said:


> All are so unique.   The Minnie is too cute!


----------



## verychic555

Scully Piper said:


> I own some bags that are under $75 (either on sale or regular price). I think they are just as fun as my more expensive bags in my collection.



I want the Darth Vader bag 
But seriously, they are lovely. I love chanel, but maybe I'd carry the Darth Vader bag when I'm feeling angry


----------



## Scully Piper

verychic555 said:


> I want the Darth Vader bag
> But seriously, they are lovely. I love chanel, but maybe I'd carry the Darth Vader bag when I'm feeling angry



Lol!!!


----------



## Daaanielle

I own quite a lot of non-designer bags. Although I'm working on upgrading my collection and expanding with more highstreet/designer bags I think I'll always keep a couple of cheaper bags, just in case there's an occasion I can't or don't want to take a designer bag with me.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Those are so darn cute!


----------



## snsaundersva

I don't care what anyone says, Coach is a high end designer.  If it's not out of season at a discount store, or at the factory, you are paying $200+ for a good Coach bag and that's nothing to sneeze at. So yes, if you own Coach, you own "high-end". The next level up is the 4 digit bags like LV and Chanel, which are considered luxury...


----------



## alansgail

Oh but of course I do, doesn't every handbag lover have a variety?

Pictured is my Oryany Jocelyn bag in the softest, smooshiest Italian leather....it has an all cotton vibrant patterned lining that I love and this bag is so lightweight and easy to carry.......oh, and I paid less than $150 for her!

She reminds me of the Alexander McQueen deManta bag at a fraction of the cost!


----------



## myluvofbags

snsaundersva said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Coach is a high end designer.  If it's not out of season at a discount store, or at the factory, you are paying $200+ for a good Coach bag and that's nothing to sneeze at. So yes, if you own Coach, you own "high-end". The next level up is the 4 digit bags like LV and Chanel, which are considered luxury...



I agree,  I have purchased new bags from coach costing about 500.


----------



## alansgail

myluvofbags said:


> I agree,  I have purchased new bags from coach costing about 500.


Absolutely! Coach is a high end designer in my mind and their prices lately are reflecting that.


----------



## Shelby33

I just got this great pre-loved Anja Flint leather bag for 15.00, love it! Pockets everywhere!!
Oh, and I LOVE Tano bags!!!(pre-loved!)


----------



## HesitantShopper

snsaundersva said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Coach is a high end designer.  If it's not out of season at a discount store, or at the factory, you are paying $200+ for a good Coach bag and that's nothing to sneeze at. So yes, if you own Coach, you own "high-end". The next level up is the 4 digit bags like LV and Chanel, which are considered luxury...



Won't get any argument from me.. my Coach wallet was a couple hundred lol. I think some forget you can actually buy a bag for 20$-or less- .


----------



## Shelby33

I do not own any high end bags, sometimes I feel I'm in the minority here so nice to see this thread!


----------



## Shelby33

alansgail said:


> Oh but of course I do, doesn't every handbag lover have a variety?
> 
> Pictured is my Oryany Jocelyn bag in the softest, smooshiest Italian leather....it has an all cotton vibrant patterned lining that I love and this bag is so lightweight and easy to carry.......oh, and I paid less than $150 for her!
> 
> She reminds me of the Alexander McQueen deManta bag at a fraction of the cost!



Beautiful!


----------



## alansgail

Shelby33 said:


> I just got this great pre-loved Anja Flint leather bag for 15.00, love it! Pockets everywhere!!
> Oh, and I LOVE Tano bags!!!(pre-loved!)


You got quite the deal on this beauty, absolutely LOVE the color!


----------



## Shelby33

It's a bit more purple IRL, but these phone cameras... And thanks!


----------



## Smc422

Minkoff


----------



## Scully Piper

My brand new limited edition Nightmare Before Christmas Jack Skellington mini dome bag by Loungefly


----------



## verychic555

Scully Piper said:


> My brand new limited edition Nightmare Before Christmas Jack Skellington mini dome bag by Loungefly



Lovely and scary! I actually went back to check if you were the owner of the Darth Vader bag posted a few days ago.  I like your taste in bags my friend!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

verychic555 said:


> Lovely and scary! I actually went back to check if you were the owner of the Darth Vader bag posted a few days ago.  I like your taste in bags my friend!!!



Thank you


----------



## chessmont

I have an etsy artisan whose bags I love - I haven't bought a designer bag since I discovered her.  I can't stomach 1000-2000+ bags any more (also heading towards retirement and trying to scale down)

I have kept some of my Chanel (3) and LV (~6)  still  love them but gasp at the prices now.  There's an LV I would like but just don't want to spend 3000+


----------



## Shelby33

Scully Piper said:


> My brand new limited edition Nightmare Before Christmas Jack Skellington mini dome bag by Loungefly



THAT is COOL


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scully Piper said:


> My brand new limited edition Nightmare Before Christmas Jack Skellington mini dome bag by Loungefly



How fun is that! great liner too.


----------



## anthrosphere

Smc422 said:


> Minkoff



Same! Love her bags!


----------



## mary79

I just picked up this Cath Kidston bag on a whim, going through the airport:

http://www.cathkidston.com/cath-kidston/british-birds-zipped-handbag-with-detachable-strap-1016931

I love how light she is for the size, especially with the wide shoulder strap. 

And completely stress free: no worries putting her on the floor, taking her out in the rain, etc. Plus I load her up with heavy books and papers for work (the strap on my large PS1 got stretched and deformed when I did that  

I still love my designer bags, and am dreaming of my next purchase, but this is a very pretty, useful bag that I am wearing daily now in the winter. A nice pop of colour and pattern and surprisingly goes with everything.


----------



## alansgail

chessmont said:


> I have an etsy artisan whose bags I love - I haven't bought a designer bag since I discovered her.  I can't stomach 1000-2000+ bags any more (also heading towards retirement and trying to scale down)
> 
> I have kept some of my Chanel (3) and LV (~6)  still  love them but gasp at the prices now.  There's an LV I would like but just don't want to spend 3000+


Would you mind terribly sharing your Etsy designer? I just bought a custom bag from an Etsy designer as well and am most excited to see how my bag turns out!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

alansgail said:


> Would you mind terribly sharing your Etsy designer? I just bought a custom bag from an Etsy designer as well and am most excited to see how my bag turns out!!



I'm very interested in the name too!


----------



## rose60610

Of course! Beauty is where you find it, and it doesn't have to cost 4 or 5 figures. I love my Chanel's and their elite stablemates, don't get me wrong, but my heart is big enough to appreciate their less expensive relatives. Especially on bad weather days!


----------



## Shelby33

Smc422 said:


> Minkoff



I think of Rebecca Minkoff bags as designer bags myself.
Out of curiosity, what do you all consider the price point to be for non high end bags?


----------



## verychic555

Shelby33 said:


> I think of Rebecca Minkoff bags as designer bags myself.
> Out of curiosity, what do you all consider the price point to be for non high end bags?



I think it depends who you talk to, as I think it is different for different people depending on their upbringing, status and income.  I'm not the expert here but maybe I'd share what to me is considered designer. Any bag for example that is $300+, of course there is Michael Kors at the beginning of that range and Chanel and Hermes at the top.  It is a range I think.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Non-designer brands to me are unknown brands that can be purchased very cheaply at discount stores. I see contemporary brands as mid-tier designer. Yes, I do buy non high-end designer brands. I have just gotten a cute clutch/cross-body bag from Zac Zac Posen, and I'm looking forward to buying myself a Dooney bag.  Right now, I own three Dooney bags, but I have outgrown them. So, I'm going to donate them.  I also own some Vera Bradley :giggles: tote bags and lunch box that I enjoy.


----------



## setfxray

I do own some random brand-less bags which I love and carry often. I am partial to the bags  from this Japanese company Emoda http://emoda-webstore.com/index_en_jpy_17.html I also like Charles and Keith which often do copies of expensive bags. http://www.charleskeith.com/au I have a The Row Doctor bag copy form C&K that I always get compliments on, it was $75




But I do also own  Alexander Wang , Sophie Hulme, Gucci, Salvatore Ferragamo, Coach, Prada, Mansur Gavriel  and a vintage Versace backpack from the 80's (thanks mum)


----------



## OCMomof3

Just bit the bullet and bought my first non-premier bag today, the Rebecca Minkoff Jumbo Love Crossbody (Black leather and hardware).  I am a bag snob, but those big ol' Chanel Boys that I love are past my self-imposed spending limit. This bag is a similar look without the commitment.  I am pleasantly surprised by this RM and will probably keep it.


----------



## Bambieee

Shelby33 said:


> *I think of Rebecca Minkoff bags as designer bags myself.*
> Out of curiosity, what do you all consider the price point to be for non high end bags?



+1.

I own a cute no-name chain strap purse that my sister bought for my birthday. I take it out partying because it holds all my small items perfectly and I love to dance, so I need free hands lol.


----------



## Lejic

Not sure if it counts but one of my favorite purses is a Fossil cross body that was a fraction of the price of premier designers.  the leather is soft and buttery, I love that!


----------



## chloe.w1m

I believe a lot of us here cannot afford a single LV, I've been searching around a long time for a place to shop emerging designer bags at best price.... what i recently found is this site  I especially like this one, what do you guys think about the quality ? https://www.fitiny.com/product/jessie-jane-large-leather-tote/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lejic said:


> Not sure if it counts but one of my favorite purses is a Fossil cross body that was a fraction of the price of premier designers.  the leather is soft and buttery, I love that!



+1

huge Fossil fan... my fave Fossil (Vickery) crossbody sits right between some chanel flaps, and is used much more often than the branded stuff. fossil uses a great leather and is very classy-looking in darker shades.

my other fave is CK... b/c he's animal-friendly in his designs and i do prefer that


----------



## Viv7274

Hello, I just found this site today. I want to get some advice on saffiano leather.

I don't own any 'designer' bags. I do own a couple of tignanello bags.


I just purchase a Calvin Klein Saffiano leather bag & it was delivered Friday. I've never owned saffiano leather before.  it is really stiff!  here are my questions; 

will this type of leather lose any of it's stiffness?
is there a way to make it less stiff?
I'm still trying to decide if I can get used to it or if I want to return it.









Thanks!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Viv7274 said:


> Hello, I just found this site today. I want to get some advice on saffiano leather.
> 
> I don't own any 'designer' bags. I do own a couple of tignanello bags.
> 
> 
> I just purchase a Calvin Klein Saffiano leather bag & it was delivered Friday. I've never owned saffiano leather before.  it is really stiff!  here are my questions;
> 
> will this type of leather lose any of it's stiffness?
> is there a way to make it less stiff?
> I'm still trying to decide if I can get used to it or if I want to return it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




The only Saffiano leather that is not really stiff is Prada and Hermès. I don't think Calvin Klein Saffiano leather will soften over time.


----------



## Viv7274

dangerouscurves said:


> The only Saffiano leather that is not really stiff is Prada and Hermès. I don't think Calvin Klein Saffiano leather will soften over time.


 
Well, that will help me make my decision. Appreciate your insight.
Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Viv7274 said:


> Hello, I just found this site today. I want to get some advice on saffiano leather.
> 
> I don't own any 'designer' bags. I do own a couple of tignanello bags.
> 
> 
> I just purchase a Calvin Klein Saffiano leather bag & it was delivered Friday. I've never owned saffiano leather before.  it is really stiff!  here are my questions;
> 
> will this type of leather lose any of it's stiffness?
> is there a way to make it less stiff?
> I'm still trying to decide if I can get used to it or if I want to return it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



i have a CK saffiano bag that i've owned for 3 years and used quite a bit. the saffiano was brick-hard when i first bought it, but it did soften up quite a bit. it definitely didn't get soft, but it did deform/dent in more easily and when i carry it i can see it molded a bit to me and how i carried it. the tote softened the most on the sides and bottom, so it structurally loses shape unless you keep it very filled with stuffing when not in use. it is a great bag, very hardy and can be abused quite a lot because the fabric is so easily cleaned and not easily damaged or scuffed.


----------



## Viv7274

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have a CK saffiano bag that i've owned for 3 years and used quite a bit. the saffiano was brick-hard when i first bought it, but it did soften up quite a bit. it definitely didn't get soft, but it did deform/dent in more easily and when i carry it i can see it molded a bit to me and how i carried it. the tote softened the most on the sides and bottom, so it structurally loses shape unless you keep it very filled with stuffing when not in use. it is a great bag, very hardy and can be abused quite a lot because the fabric is so easily cleaned and not easily damaged or scuffed.



hello ccbaggirl89, thank you for you reply.  it is specifically the sides that seem unusable to me since it's to stiff but if you've experienced that the tote has 'softened' on the sides, maybe that's a good thing for me. It is the tote I purchased. So this gives me hope to keep the bag. 
thanks so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Viv7274 said:


> hello ccbaggirl89, thank you for you reply.  it is specifically the sides that seem unusable to me since it's to stiff but if you've experienced that the tote has 'softened' on the sides, maybe that's a good thing for me. It is the tote I purchased. So this gives me hope to keep the bag.
> thanks so much!



yes, the side where i carry it closest to me softened the most. the handles are like bricks, they didn't soften at all! CK bags are very sturdy and hold up well. for the price point they are good bags, imo.


----------



## Viv7274

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, the side where i carry it closest to me softened the most. the handles are like bricks, they didn't soften at all! CK bags are very sturdy and hold up well. for the price point they are good bags, imo.


good to know.  thanks again!  I appreciate your insight!


----------



## Cheetah7

Yes I do.  I have two that I've had for several yrs now.  One is all leather and the other is a nylon/polyester one.  The all leather I use for when I don't want to worry about my bag.  The polyester/nylon blend I use for when it's pouring rain outside.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

I love buying handbags no matter which brand or designer sells it. I like this kitty bag from Asia and they are pretty cheap compared to lv, Chanel ....

Just 100% cotton but is hand made. Bought a lot of these kitty stuff, bag, hair ties, key pouch. I believe in buy what you love. That represent your youth and taste. We should have our own identity while creating our own fashion taste and be responsible financially.


----------



## Cheetah7

TheMrsKwok said:


> I love buying handbags no matter which brand or designer sells it. I like this kitty bag from Asia and they are pretty cheap compared to lv, Chanel ....
> 
> Just 100% cotton but is hand made. Bought a lot of these kitty stuff, bag, hair ties, key pouch. I believe in buy what you love. That represent your youth and taste. We should have our own identity while creating our own fashion taste and be responsible financially.
> 
> View attachment 3308574
> View attachment 3308575
> View attachment 3308577
> View attachment 3308579


 
Those are soooo cute!


----------



## asiatica

Sure. I have 2 mini crossbodies I use when I walk the dog or when I travel. Cost me 10 each during sale.


----------



## HesitantShopper

TheMrsKwok said:


> I love buying handbags no matter which brand or designer sells it. I like this kitty bag from Asia and they are pretty cheap compared to lv, Chanel ....
> 
> Just 100% cotton but is hand made. Bought a lot of these kitty stuff, bag, hair ties, key pouch. I believe in buy what you love. That represent your youth and taste. We should have our own identity while creating our own fashion taste and be responsible financially.
> 
> View attachment 3308574
> View attachment 3308575
> View attachment 3308577
> View attachment 3308579



Those are adorable!


----------



## Ranchgoddess

Well, I think I need to tell everyone that buying fake bags is such a rip-off. If you go on Ebay or Posh, you can find new/or almost new AUTHENTIC bags from the same designer for the price you are paying for the knock-off.  Unless it's LV.  The knock off bags don't last long either.  My sis used to work for the airlines and went to Canal Street in NYC all the time and bought fake purses.  I'd rather get a real one that is used/new w/o tags.  The leather is real and it will last forever if you take care of it.

So, if you are saying you are broke and can't afford a non-designer, tell me how much you are paying for your bags (full retail) and I bet I can get one for you for around the same price.  I have 4 sisters and 8 nieces so I'm always looking for a bargain on a real purse.

Answer to this thread...no, I only have designer bags!!  (At a great price!)


----------



## Ranchgoddess

dangerouscurves said:


> The only Saffiano leather that is not really stiff is Prada and Hermès. I don't think Calvin Klein Saffiano leather will soften over time.


It probably won't get much better.  It is known for the stiff leather, so don't feel bad.  Coach's bags are just as stiff with the same leather.  It will be fine.  Just enjoy it, or take it back for a refund if you aren't happy.  Get something you will be happy with.


----------



## luckyblackdress

Two of my best bags are non designer.  My 'funnest', a  trendy fringe/bucket bag in smooshy leather (purchased last year, from Marshalls).  And my most used, a go-to go out bag a Karina zabete for Target black bag (that is reminiscent of Chanel). 

Sent from my SM-G935T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Shelby33

Ranchgoddess said:


> Well, I think I need to tell everyone that buying fake bags is such a rip-off. If you go on Ebay or Posh, you can find new/or almost new AUTHENTIC bags from the same designer for the price you are paying for the knock-off.  Unless it's LV.  The knock off bags don't last long either.  My sis used to work for the airlines and went to Canal Street in NYC all the time and bought fake purses.  I'd rather get a real one that is used/new w/o tags.  The leather is real and it will last forever if you take care of it.
> 
> So, if you are saying you are broke and can't afford a non-designer, tell me how much you are paying for your bags (full retail) and I bet I can get one for you for around the same price.  I have 4 sisters and 8 nieces so I'm always looking for a bargain on a real purse.
> 
> Answer to this thread...no, I only have designer bags!!  (At a great price!)



I have got some great bags from both Ebay and Poshmark,  I mostly buy pre-loved bags in excellent condition  for a great price.


----------



## schadenfreude

Yes! I have a couple patchwork bags made from old textiles. They look just like the Simone Camille bags, but at a fraction of the price. They're wonderful for the summer.


----------



## Usagihime

As someone just really starting out to buy more name brand bags, I bought quite a bit of non-designer bags in the past.  A few Guess, and some with no brands from Asia that I just thought look cute!  Donated quite a few of them however, save these ones:

http://i.imgur.com/wVojnjT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/TkEp5ZH.jpg


----------



## Scully Piper

These 2 babies from Loungefly just got delivered yesterday. I'm a big Disney fan so I had to add Cheshire & the princesses to my collection [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scully Piper said:


> These 2 babies from Loungefly just got delivered yesterday. I'm a big Disney fan so I had to add Cheshire & the princesses to my collection [emoji4]



Those are very cute and quite unique! enjoy!


----------



## Scully Piper

HesitantShopper said:


> Those are very cute and quite unique! enjoy!


Thanks &#128516;


----------



## ringslover

Hi Ladies, I really need your advice. I already posted this in another thread, but to improve my chances I will ask it here too. The thing is, I need a very durable, water-proof, spacious, not heav,  zip-top* leather* bag in some really neutral color, that will go with my summer clothes. Something I can carry on my shoulder. Plus it should be something that I will not lose sleep over if it gets scratched. Hopefully something with little metal feet, but not necessarily so. It should go with my summer dresses, capri pants and summer tees. I don't wear black, so I guess black bags are out of question? And tan just doesn't go with my wardrobe colors, because I have a cool coloring (I am a Cool Summer type). I don't need anything expensive or high-end. Basically I need something that will not need me babying it and can take some rough treatment. 
What would you suggest? What kind of leather is even waterproof? What kind of color: beige, gray, or navy or what else? What kind of brand makes really durable, light bags? Anyways, I really hope for your advice. So far I've looked into Tignanello, their navy leather satchel was nice, light and cute, but the leather seemed sooo soft, almost too soft and on the thinner side. That makes me wonder if it's even waterproof, will it get scratched easily? Should I get some Italian leather bag instead? Please help me here! All kinds of advice are accepted and appreciated!


----------



## SiouxZan

I have two Harvey's seatbelt bags (one Disney design), one Vera Bradley (Disney design) that I love and just recently a Michael Kors Jet Set East/West in navy (thanks to my bonus from work and the outlet mall).  Tonight my darling husband bought me a crossbody by Giani Bernini (which I just found out is Macy's "house" brand).  The GB crossbody is for me to take to a wedding next month to somewhat match what my husband is wearing.  My other recent crossbody is from WalMart and is also for an outfit for a wedding.  Oh, and my wallet is from Loungefly (also Disney).  My most expensive bag so far was $145.
Just buy what you want and don't worry whether it's "designer" or not


----------



## mkpurselover

ringslover said:


> Hi Ladies, I really need your advice. I already posted this in another thread, but to improve my chances I will ask it here too. The thing is, I need a very durable, water-proof, spacious, not heav,  zip-top* leather* bag in some really neutral color, that will go with my summer clothes. Something I can carry on my shoulder. Plus it should be something that I will not lose sleep over if it gets scratched. Hopefully something with little metal feet, but not necessarily so. It should go with my summer dresses, capri pants and summer tees. I don't wear black, so I guess black bags are out of question? And tan just doesn't go with my wardrobe colors, because I have a cool coloring (I am a Cool Summer type). I don't need anything expensive or high-end. Basically I need something that will not need me babying it and can take some rough treatment.
> What would you suggest? What kind of leather is even waterproof? What kind of color: beige, gray, or navy or what else? What kind of brand makes really durable, light bags? Anyways, I really hope for your advice. So far I've looked into Tignanello, their navy leather satchel was nice, light and cute, but the leather seemed sooo soft, almost too soft and on the thinner side. That makes me wonder if it's even waterproof, will it get scratched easily? Should I get some Italian leather bag instead? Please help me here! All kinds of advice are accepted and appreciated!


As a summer, I highly recommend you go with gray as a neutral, esp since you wear your summer colors.  Not much available in waterproof leather, I think most folks use waterproofing on their bags.

You have not mentioned a price point, but I checked ebags for gray leather crossbodies, ck it out:

http://www.ebags.com/category/handbags/cross-body-bags/c/gray/m/leather

Also, if you want to go Italian, I highly recommend Massaccesi bags, made to order , excellent prices and leathers .  They have great grays in different leathers and can recommend best water resistace, and you can choose silver hardware, including the feet.
http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/

OOPS, I just read bad reviews about ebags, sorry for the bad info.


----------



## millivanilli

sesrup said:


> _Hi._
> 
> _I'm new to the site. I am indeed a purse lover but I'll admit there isn't a bag in my "collection" that exceeds 85 bucks. I am a college student 20 yrs young, with a small min. wage job on weekends. The majority of my money goes towards saving for tuition, food and clothes--bare necessities. I see many of you, well most of you are into LV, Gucci, Fendi and other major high-end designer bags. Well do any of you own bags of the total opposite....lets say...Nine West, Tommy Hilfiger, Steve Madden, Baby Phat---brands of that caliber? Let's go a little lower Payless purses, Walmart purses ? Or are you simply only into high-end bags?_




At your age, I once found a bag in Berlin, worth 49 DM (looong time ago). I loved it so much and I always got compliments carrying it. 15 years later I had to throw it away. I still miss that no name bag. So price and brands won't say anything about the real value of a bag. If you truely love your bags, they are worth double the amount a LV, Hermès, Chanel costs, sitting in the cupboard and not beeing loved. My opinion.


----------



## StyleEyes

ringslover said:


> Hi Ladies, I really need your advice. I already posted this in another thread, but to improve my chances I will ask it here too. The thing is, I need a very durable, water-proof, spacious, not heav,  zip-top* leather* bag in some really neutral color, that will go with my summer clothes. Something I can carry on my shoulder. Plus it should be something that I will not lose sleep over if it gets scratched. Hopefully something with little metal feet, but not necessarily so. It should go with my summer dresses, capri pants and summer tees. I don't wear black, so I guess black bags are out of question? And tan just doesn't go with my wardrobe colors, because I have a cool coloring (I am a Cool Summer type). I don't need anything expensive or high-end. Basically I need something that will not need me babying it and can take some rough treatment.
> 
> What would you suggest? What kind of leather is even waterproof? What kind of color: beige, gray, or navy or what else? What kind of brand makes really durable, light bags? Anyways, I really hope for your advice. So far I've looked into Tignanello, their navy leather satchel was nice, light and cute, but the leather seemed sooo soft, almost too soft and on the thinner side. That makes me wonder if it's even waterproof, will it get scratched easily? Should I get some Italian leather bag instead? Please help me here! All kinds of advice are accepted and appreciated!




Does it have to be leather?  I love my Longchamp le Pliage for this type of purpose. You can even wash those suckers in the washing machine!  They are very affordable, have tons of color/size selections and can take quite a bit of abuse. I also have a couple of the leather versions, but I don't think those are water proof and they do cost a fair bit more than the nylon le Pliage.


----------



## ringslover

mkpurselover said:


> As a summer, I highly recommend you go with gray as a neutral, esp since you wear your summer colors.  Not much available in waterproof leather, I think most folks use waterproofing on their bags.


Hi *mkpurselover* and thank you very much. Yes, I am thinking about a gray or light beige bag (as a Summer I can tolerate light beige color, too and it does go with my summer outfits). Or perhaps this "mushroom" color, which is pinkish-beige.  I really need a hobo or a shoulder bag. As for the price point I didn't write about it, because one can get really good discounts sometimes, so something on sale around 100 dollars (plus/minus 20 dollars). I would not be buying at a full price. If I go Italian, I am thinking something like Innue, Nardelli, Parentesi, Laura di Maggio or Valentina. If I choose some American brends, then it could be Vince Camuto, Tignanello, Hobo, Kenneth Cole, Lucky Brand. I guess, my questions are if it's better to buy American or Italian brands at about the same price. 
Also, I have Francesco Biasia glazed leather bags, and the glazed leather seems to hold up really great (and can take anything, including heavy rain), is it because it's Biasia bags, or is glazed leather really just that great? Should I perhaps be looking for a glazed leather bag (and it doesn't matter what brand)?


----------



## ringslover

StyleEyes said:


> Does it have to be leather?  I love my Longchamp le Pliage for this type of purpose. You can even wash those suckers in the washing machine!  They are very affordable, have tons of color/size selections and can take quite a bit of abuse. I also have a couple of the leather versions, but I don't think those are water proof and they do cost a fair bit more than the nylon le Pliage.


Thank you *StyleEyes*! I love longchamp le Pliage, I think they are great for traveling, they don't weigh anything and can fit into a small pocket. But are they water proof, if let's say I get in the really bad rain with this bag, is the bag going to be wet through and through? And also I wouldn't be able to use it when I am going out or go to the work office, so that means I would still have to get one more bag.


----------



## ringslover

I am thinking about something like this, what would you say?


----------



## mkpurselover

ringslover said:


> Hi *mkpurselover* and thank you very much. Yes, I am thinking about a gray or light beige bag (as a Summer I can tolerate light beige color, too and it does go with my summer outfits). Or perhaps this "mushroom" color, which is pinkish-beige.  I really need a hobo or a shoulder bag. As for the price point I didn't write about it, because one can get really good discounts sometimes, so something on sale around 100 dollars (plus/minus 20 dollars). I would not be buying at a full price. If I go Italian, I am thinking something like Innue, Nardelli, Parentesi, Laura di Maggio or Valentina. If I choose some American brends, then it could be Vince Camuto, Tignanello, Hobo, Kenneth Cole, Lucky Brand. I guess, my questions are if it's better to buy American or Italian brands at about the same price.
> Also, I have Francesco Biasia glazed leather bags, and the glazed leather seems to hold up really great (and can take anything, including heavy rain), is it because it's Biasia bags, or is glazed leather really just that great? Should I perhaps be looking for a glazed leather bag (and it doesn't matter what brand)?


Hi ringslover, I just want to mention that all the American brands you list are all made in China, in fact about 90% of all handbags are made in China, so if you find a made in Italy, go with it.  It may still be made by Chinese workers in Italy, but the quality should be better 

If you are looking for made in USA, Victoria Leather makes nice bags, but over your price point.

Also the mushroom color would be great, too.  It might be harder to find than greyp, though.


----------



## mkpurselover

ringslover said:


> I am thinking about something like this, what would you say?


I like the Gray one


----------



## StyleEyes

ringslover said:


> Thank you *StyleEyes*! I love longchamp le Pliage, I think they are great for traveling, they don't weigh anything and can fit into a small pocket. But are they water proof, if let's say I get in the really bad rain with this bag, is the bag going to be wet through and through? And also I wouldn't be able to use it when I am going out or go to the work office, so that means I would still have to get one more bag.




The le Pliage is my bag of choice when it's raining cats and dogs!  I've never had anything inside get wet.  It is a very popular choice for European women out walking in the rain. 

I understand that you would like leather, but I personally don't know of a brand that has waterproof leather (except glazed leather as you mentioned).  

I sympathize with you, it's sometimes hard to find a 'one size fits all' bag! I do know some women put their leather bag inside a Longchamp to protect it from rain. I have done this as well. 

I like both bags you showed. I think I like the grey more because of the detailing. [emoji4]


----------



## SiouxZan

ringslover said:


> Hi Ladies, I really need your advice. I already posted this in another thread, but to improve my chances I will ask it here too. The thing is, I need a very durable, water-proof, spacious, not heav,  zip-top* leather* bag in some really neutral color, that will go with my summer clothes. Something I can carry on my shoulder. Plus it should be something that I will not lose sleep over if it gets scratched. Hopefully something with little metal feet, but not necessarily so. It should go with my summer dresses, capri pants and summer tees. I don't wear black, so I guess black bags are out of question? And tan just doesn't go with my wardrobe colors, because I have a cool coloring (I am a Cool Summer type). I don't need anything expensive or high-end. Basically I need something that will not need me babying it and can take some rough treatment.
> What would you suggest? What kind of leather is even waterproof? What kind of color: beige, gray, or navy or what else? What kind of brand makes really durable, light bags? Anyways, I really hope for your advice. So far I've looked into Tignanello, their navy leather satchel was nice, light and cute, but the leather seemed sooo soft, almost too soft and on the thinner side. That makes me wonder if it's even waterproof, will it get scratched easily? Should I get some Italian leather bag instead? Please help me here! All kinds of advice are accepted and appreciated!


I don't think you're going to find a leather that is completely waterproof as it is a natural material.

However, I found this on The Handbag Spa: "Saffiano leather was first made in one of Italys most famous tanneries and was a signature and patent of Prada. Saffiano leather was originally made from the highest quality calf leather and the name Saffiano comes from the cross hatch print that was pressed into the wax that coated the leather.

Today the print is used on a wide range of leathers and PU coated splits. It is supposed to be
water-resistant, if not waterproof, and on a vegetable tanned base but it is the pattern which
many factories are now using to call the product Saffiano."

That being said, I would recommend the bag I just obtained recently - Michael Kors Jet Set East/West Tote.  It is Saffiano leather and comes in coral and gray (plus others) though mine is navy (and it has the feet).  If you have an outlet store nearby it makes them a lot more reasonably priced.  Mine is still practically brand new so I can't confirm how it holds up to rough handling.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ringslover said:


> Thank you *StyleEyes*! I love longchamp le Pliage, I think they are great for traveling, they don't weigh anything and can fit into a small pocket. But are they water proof, if let's say I get in the really bad rain with this bag, is the bag going to be wet through and through? And also I wouldn't be able to use it when I am going out or go to the work office, so that means I would still have to get one more bag.



I've had mine in downpours and nothing has gotten wet but me. 



ringslover said:


> I am thinking about something like this, what would you say?



I prefer the look of the second style myself, just like the cleaner looks the belt around the bottom half.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SiouxZan said:


> *I don't think you're going to find a leather that is completely waterproof as it is a natural material.
> *
> However, I found this on The Handbag Spa: "Saffiano leather was first made in one of Italy&#8217;s most famous tanneries and was a signature and patent of Prada. Saffiano leather was originally made from the highest quality calf leather and the name Saffiano comes from the cross hatch print that was pressed into the wax that coated the leather.
> 
> Today the print is used on a wide range of leathers and PU coated splits. It is supposed to be
> water-resistant, if not waterproof, and on a vegetable tanned base but it is the pattern which
> many factories are now using to call the product Saffiano."
> 
> That being said, I would recommend the bag I just obtained recently - Michael Kors Jet Set East/West Tote.  It is Saffiano leather and comes in coral and gray (plus others) though mine is navy (and it has the feet).  If you have an outlet store nearby it makes them a lot more reasonably priced.  Mine is still practically brand new so I can't confirm how it holds up to rough handling.



I own some that are, however again.. not designer it's actually Canadian... Roots. They are not cheap probably mid range price as they cost several hundred for a more standard size that said they are top grade leathers, Handmade in Toronto and last ages.

http://roots.com

I own a MK jet set x-body in the saffiano it def stands up to rain! drips right off.


----------



## ringslover

mkpurselover said:


> American brands you list are all made in China, in fact about 90% of all handbags are made in China, so if you find a made in Italy, go with it.  It may still be made by Chinese workers in Italy, but the quality should be better


 Hi Ladies, thank you very much to everyone who answered. I haven't gotten anything just yet, still thinking and trying to decide. *mkpurselover* no, I am not looking for "made in USA" bag. I was just trying to decide between American (made in China) brand, or Italian (hopefully made in Italy) brand. Ideally and having read your posts, I think I would prefer something made in Italy. I had some Italian made bags in the past and the quality was great (and the price, too, especially if you get them on sale), they last and last (even if they are not big brand names). 
Also, I was thinking before about getting a gray bag, but I've tried a light beige/skin/nude color bag recently and it goes very well with all my wardrobe. It's a very versatile color. But it's also probably going to show all the dirt and scratches really well, too, so it's not too practical.  Anyways, I will continue looking for a mushroom colored bag for now. Thanks again to everyone who answered!


----------



## ringslover

*StyleEyes*, thanks, I will look for a glazed leather bag, I think it should be enough, even if it rains. 
*SiouxZan*, thank you too. I haven't owned any saffiano leather, but saffiano bags I've seen felt heavy and structured, do they get softer with use? I love my everyday bags on the softer side, it just somehow appeals to me. 
I love Michael Kors, but knowing myself, I'd baby it just because it's Kors.  Now I need something simple, that I wouldn't feel the need to baby. 
*HesitantShopper*, thank you!  
When I finally make some decision, I will post it here and share with you all!


----------



## Marisaa

Tjmax online has a special section for bags called made in italy. Take a look! 
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/handbags-shops-made-in-italy/_/N-2896636207?mm=4:3:2


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Don't matter to me. I LOVE any bag that's pretty! This BeBe bag gets sooooo many compliments! I have 5 Guess bags too!


----------



## lovingmybags

One Cole Haan Magnolia hobo; it looks and feels awesome!  Can't wait to take that bag out; hoping for good weather!


----------



## ringslover

Marisaa said:


> Tjmax online has a special section for bags called made in italy. Take a look!
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/handbags-shops-made-in-italy/_/N-2896636207?mm=4:3:2


Yes! At the end I went for a blue/brown Valentina zip-top hobo, from TJMaxx. It's my very first Valentina bag, I decided to give it a try after what I read on this forum and after seeing pictures of this brand. Well, what can I say, it took a week of shipping but the bag is finally here and although huge (which I wanted anyway), the pebbled leather is amazing. The leather is almost as good as Furla's pebbled leather, it's so squishy and thick... so I am quite impressed with that! I have yet to see if it wears well, of course.  But it does look well made, no stitch out of place, everything about this bag LOOKS sturdy. As for the cons, there was no dustbag. I don't know, it might be because it comes out of TJMaxx, maybe it was a return or smth. like that. And of course, the size. At 15 X 18 inches I can totally see why it wouldn't probably work for petite girls.
So, let's see how it wears and if the quality is as good as their leather feels, I think this could be a very good deal (99.99 dollars + tax, free shipping).


----------



## justbrowsing1

I only have a longchamp bag and a madewell bag!


----------



## Scully Piper

Just added these babies from Betsey Johnson to my collection &#128516;
The oven because I love baking & the love letter because my husband still writes SWAK on every card he gives me &#128516;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scully Piper said:


> Just added these babies from Betsey Johnson to my collection &#128516;
> The oven because I love baking & the love letter because my husband still writes SWAK on every card he gives me &#128516;



Those are fun! i just saw that oven one at TJ.Maxx last weekend.


----------



## Scully Piper

I got mine at Macys. They had a really good sale last week &#129303;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scully Piper said:


> I got mine at Macys. They had a really good sale last week &#129303;



Yes. I have heard that, many seem to be finding great deals!


----------



## cfiesta

I'm on the purse forum for mainly education purposes, as I find it all fascinating. I own a few middle-range designers, but they're all ones I'm selling! Haha. I personally love Fossil bags, but it's not really considered designer. I have quite a few bags, but I'm realizing that I'm so over low brands, i.e. Walmart/ Target. I totally skip the accessories section at those stores now. I'm not too far out of College.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I purged some 14 bags in the last two years so the only remaining non premier designer bags in my cOllection are 
1) furla shopping tote (for casual days)
2) Longchamp Metal (as carry on bag during travels) 
3 a no brand straw bag that I got from Tokyo last summer) 
4) a no brand grey backpack (for hands-free days)


----------



## starbucksqueen

To this very old thread, I am going to add my thoughts in 2019 and I'm doing this because there might be someone who says "We already have a thread on this."
I am sitting at my desk and from where I sit I can see a large black backpack: a made for QVC special done by Isaac Mizrahi. I think I got it for around $100 and it's the greatest. The pebbled leather is soft and yummy. It's large enough that I can put in a change of clothes or my MacBook Pro. And it has a slip pocket in the back. it's very minimalist-looking. I've gotten a lot of use out of it and probably will use it until it dies.
. And there's those Human Luggage paper bags they used to sell in Duane Reade and Walgreens. They're paper bags that were sold to be reusable. They have two sets of shoulder straps, a shorter one for hand carry or wearing on the arm and a long strap for shoulder carry. They fold down nicely and can fit in a handbag or backpack, It's not a handbag, but like a handbag, it carries "stuff," and was carried by many a New Yorker.


----------



## B4GBuff

Aside from my one designer bag - a Chanel medium double flap in Lambskin black with GHW which was gifted to me in a will... 

I have bought Brahmin bags (highly recommend them as they are pure leather and high quality!) 
I have a Coach dreamer in quilted Lambskin black with rivets - was about 900.00 CAD (my biggest splurge yet on my own)

I plan on getting either a YSL sulpice chain wallet in malesase if they ever make anything besides red and black (I like the black but with the dreamer and Chanel flap I don’t need another black crossbody!)  

And I am close to getting a Givenchy GV3 small. Farfetch has last year’s light pink with SHW on for 1800 CAD with duty included in the price so that’s great! And summer is coming! So I may have that soon if I can make up my mind!


----------



## Shelby33

.


----------



## 2kittens

I have several of Issac mirzahi bags from his bridgehampton line. Pebbled leather and lamb leather . I love them. So very soft and great colors as well as styles. They can cost a couple of hundred from qvc.  But do go on sale at times. His bags are my favorite!!! Won't say how many I have


----------



## IzzeyAnn

I own several high-end bags like Chanel, Louis Vuitton, and Fendi. I love my lower end bags also. I have 2 that carry the most.  I have a classic Dooney drawstring and a Vince Camuto all leather backpack that's fun and lightweight to carry. For me, I have a love for handbags. You can get good quality that you don't spend a fortune on.


----------



## kaledonia

I do not have any MK bags and never had one, just wallet. Sorry, but it looks cheap to me.
More affordable italian bags ( Giudi, Laura di maggio)  I bought in outlet years ago look like new. They are my workbags ( I do not wear designers bag every day ). 
I have also some Adax bags and quality is good. I am just not a fan of their design in general, but here in Norway they are popular in some areas.
Desigual was also a good bag for me for years, but it felt apart. For the same price I choose italian brands, they look more chic. 
Polish designers offer also a good quality and unique style.


cfiesta said:


> I'm on the purse forum for mainly education purposes, as I find it all fascinating. I own a few middle-range designers, but they're all ones I'm selling! Haha. I personally love Fossil bags, but it's not really considered designer. I have quite a few bags, but I'm realizing that I'm so over low brands, i.e. Walmart/ Target. I totally skip the accessories section at those stores now. I'm not too far out of College.


I have just one Fossil bag and the last one ! I do not like the quality of this bag. I have only used my crossbody Fossil bag during holidays ( 2 weeks every times in 5 years ) and the leather looks terrible.


----------



## JenJBS

I have a fabric tote bag that I got on vacation, and really enjoy. Also have a few bags from Etsy.


----------



## Joule

I have a few Pacsafe bags I use while traveling, and some Travelon luggage. I really appreciate the extra security these pieces offer.


----------



## afroken

Half of my collection are non-premier and I enjoy them just as much. Sometimes, indie/contemporary designers’ quality of leather and attention to detail are just as good (if not better) than premier designers, and do not come with premier price tags.


----------



## 880

Two of my favorite bags are BV inspired pouch styles from Etsy
And a few bags from Suarez, a stand alone, family owned shop in NYC. 
an evelyne style nylon bag from Paul Stuart 
And a few modern style  ghurka bags (hand painted camo canvas and some leather


----------



## angersauce

I have a reusable grocery bag from Trader Joe’s.


----------



## vinotastic

I have:

3 kate spades (1 is my travel purse and the others I never use but cant quite let go yet)
1 coach (most used non high end)
1 random bag purchased in Rome
2 vegan clutches similar to BV pouch style


----------



## Sa26

I don’t buy  high end designer bags either, they are just my inspiration to look for similars in a lower price. I just feel like they aren’t worth the price.

my most expensive bags are Michael Kors that I got on sale. So I even save on my contemporary bags on sale. Always wait till the end of the sale.

and still I’m not into owning a huge collection.


----------



## slytheringirl

I have a $18 bag I wear to work as I don’t wear any of my designer bags to work. I also have a $20 bag I got on Amazon that is similar to the Marmont that I plan on wearing when it rains, and when I’m going somewhere and I don’t feel comfortable wearing my designer bags.

Does Loungefly count? I have a Luna Lovegood inspired backpack bag that I love and wear.

Honestly up until this year I never owned a designer bag that I was aware of. I may have owned a Michael Kors bag without even knowing it. I would get my bags from Target, Kohl’s, or the Burlington Coat Factory and more paid attention to style rather than designer. I was usually a one purse at a time girl and would just get a new one when the one I was wearing fell apart. Actually, my $20 Amazon bag was intended for everyday wear and I did wear it out once. Shortly after I got it I got into designer bags and the idea that I can have more than one.


----------



## lemondln

I also have 2 non-brand name bags that I used to carry at a young age, just cannot let these go.


----------



## jenniwee

I've got a bag from NaRaYa (Thai brand), and I get compliments on it every time I take her out.


----------



## cecchetti

I have a couple but will eventually gift to my niece to make room for better bags…


----------



## fibbi

I have a couple les sportsac. They are absolutely great travel bag! Back in the old days I even use it as school bag they are light and sturdy!!


----------



## Norm.Core

I’ve got a dupe of a dupe (Readymade) of an Hermes Kelly. Got it from an Etsy Japanese seller and made of khaki canvas. It’s my “practice” bag to see if I can deal with the Kelly sangles.

But now, it made me want to get a real Readymade... which is the price of a vintage Kelly.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

In addition to my 19 designer bags, I have about 20+ non designer bags, clutches, wristlets.  Most of them are mini/small bags mainly used for going out.  Some of them I’ve had for 20+ years but some are newer too.  I have 2 beautiful vintage bags that I inherited from my late aunt who used them for church.  I also have a few Gap and Enzo Angiolini purses that I’ve had since my college years (early 2000s).  I have a couple H&M, Victoria’s Secret, Aldo, Forever 21 etc. from last facade.  The rest a just from little boutiques, tourist shops, street/market vendors both locally and from my travels. When it comes to my occasion bags, I don’t really discriminate.  A cute bag, is a cute bag.  I’m more particular medium-larger and daily bags.


----------



## coniglietta

I have a lot of canvas bags I use daily when I need to go out in a hurry and I can just dump stuff in them. I don't mind if they get scratched, dirty, or covered with dog hair.  Most of them cost $30 or less. My current work bag is not designer and is made out of nylon so it's water resistant. It holds all I need and has many pockets. 

The majority of my designer bags are for the weekend/special outings or when I want to elevate a look. I don't think it matters who made your bag, but as long as you like it and it serves your needs. I probably learned that from my mom who always shops at thrift stores and finds amazing things lol.


----------



## kaledonia

cecchetti said:


> I have a couple but will eventually gift to my niece to make room for better bags…


What do you mean better ?
Do you think that luxury is better because of the price you pay ?
Not all can afford luxury, but it does not mean they do can not buy good bags.


----------



## inverved

My lifestyle doesn't allow for a collection of bags that are exclusively designer. I enjoy being outdoors whether it's going on a day trip, a staycation, travelling overseas, a bushwalk or coastal walk, or doing something else fun that doesn't involve me having to worry about the state of my bags. 

I save the designer bags for when I catch up with friends (or go alone sometimes) to go to the movies, dine out or shopping.


----------



## fibbi

When I was younger I had Juicy Couture , Guess bag, and later on Kate Spade and Coaches. But I found JC and Guess bag I had, after 2 season (or 1 year), they started to break down. Even the Kate Spade, the zipper is broken after 2 years or so. Yes I love the styling, price is ok. But I don't really like the fact that they break down. And they are quite heavy as well. Then I started to get so call "high-end" bag to see if it really worths the price. I start with SLG. I still remember I got a prada wallet from Milan trip. It lasts me at least 6 or 7 years. I think it really worths the price. And then I have my first LV (it was a canvas messenger style). Light weight, no need to baby it, and it just lasts. Then I got Neverfull later on...I don't own a lot of designer bag, but I like the fact that they last, not to mention that they resale ok. I wish I got Chanel sooner now it just gets too expensive.


----------



## Ellen Cherry

I love all my purses deeply, and none of them are high-end designer. The most expensive bag I own was made by Old Gringo, a fairly expensive cowboy boot maker (of which I have three pairs, call me crazy; I am). My special babies are Brahmin, Coach and Dooney & Bourke. I go for the unusual designs by these makers; I never want to look like everyone else! Probably my best-loved purse is a Dooney giraffe print. It just makes me giddy.

On the el-cheapo end, I have some servicable Target totes, Kavu canvas backpack purses, a darling "dollop" purse made of fake (but buttery soft) leather, a Travelon bag with security features for traveling, and some random trendy things.


----------



## Kelly M

Norm.Core said:


> I’ve got a dupe of a dupe (Readymade) of an Hermes Kelly. Got it from an Etsy Japanese seller and made of khaki canvas. It’s my “practice” bag to see if I can deal with the Kelly sangles.


This bag is incredibly beautiful!! I'm not familiar with Hermes too much (not that into handbags) but I love the style of that 'dupe.' The structure is stunning. Any chance you can DM me the seller? Also love Etsy


----------



## Naminé

I had this bag custom made by my favorite etsy seller. She just posted this picture today. The bag is called "Fez tote" and the color is peach with silver studs and clear quartz. Super excited to receive it!


----------

